# E3 Convo Thread: Fuck Nintendo.



## Naruko (Jun 16, 2015)

*Smash Direct*
[YOUTUBE]WWM-SCjIuNg[/YOUTUBE]

*Nintendo Treehouse*
[YOUTUBE]GxjOnl_Xkjo[/YOUTUBE]

*Nintendo World Championship 2015*
[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]

*Bethesda*
[YOUTUBE]2KApp699WdE[/YOUTUBE]

*Microsoft*
[YOUTUBE]3TJEuSiMo0A[/YOUTUBE]

*Electronic Arts*
[YOUTUBE]lv2Hn88JO50[/YOUTUBE]

*Ubisoft*
[YOUTUBE]Uoomkw6cQwo[/YOUTUBE]

*Sony*
[YOUTUBE]l815oOdR0oc[/YOUTUBE]



<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T09:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T10:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T17:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>



*Where to watch*​


Simon said:


> *Nintendo*: ,,
> *Bethesda*: ,
> *Microsoft:* , , , Spike TV, On your Xbox
> *Electronic Arts:* , ,
> ...



This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait, did Sony revealed a new God of War? Please post a trailer thanks!


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> My fears of Scalebound becoming an F2P online multiplayer game are getting worse. Legit the last thing I want to see Kamiya work on.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider calling the visuals "average" whining, especially since visuals are least of my concerns for this game.



You mean Scalebound the game featuring DmC Dante from the DmC Devil may Cry Series? I remember that one looking interesting


So outside of the "average" graphics what's the problem?Looking at the gameplay  it seems to capture the feel of it's predecessors.


Not surprising but......

We funded that hoe


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2015)

it's been damn near ten years and it doesn't look all that polished tbh

what is the actual gameplay?

and it's still not due for another couple of years? 

*BYE* @ the last gremlin


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Khris, Kamiya's games always take plenty of time, especially after he made the jump from the PS2/360. All the delays/lack of info is just standard fare for him. And F2P multiplayer? Why that specific? Take off the tinfoil hat, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> You mean Scalebound the game featuring DmC Dante from the DmC Devil may Cry Series? I remember that one looking interesting
> 
> 
> So outside of the "average" graphics what's the problem?Looking at the gameplay  it seems to capture the feel of it's predecessors.



>average VISUALS

But like I said, it's not even much of an issue. I just pointed how it always looked average from the trailers, etc..

BlastYowhatyamacallhim started dick riding the graphics/visuals and what not calling them "stellar". I simply disagreed.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> >average VISUALS
> 
> But like I said, it's not even much of an issue. I just pointed how it always looked average from the trailers, etc..
> 
> ...



DON'T YELL AT ME!!

It's all good.

I can dig it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Khris, Kamiya's games always take plenty of time, especially after he made the jump from the PS2/360. All the delays/lack of info is just standard fare for him. And F2P multiplayer? Why that specific? Take off the tinfoil hat, man.



I just never thought Kamiya would work on an MS IP and publishers have a hard on for that kind of stuff. Been a year since we heard anything, and it's getting to me I guess.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

just woke up recently, missed sony conference 


Shenmue 3 on PC 

FF7 remake not exclusive, which means its coming to Steam 100%  


good day for the #Masterrace


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

You missed history Mannnnnnn



lol #Masterace



Just looked at unravel again it's something about that game man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


> Are you officially mentally retarded or you just can't read? Because last I checked I was talking about art direction. Though now I assume you don't even know what that is, and that was a mistake.
> 
> Let me descend on your level:
> Dem graphics r perty, rite?



Art direction alone don't make the visuals "stellar" and "better than 90% of the shit out there".

But since you decided to be rude, you can pretty much fuck off now mmkay?


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> it's been damn near ten years and it doesn't look all that polished tbh
> 
> what is the actual gameplay?
> 
> ...



where did u get 10 years from


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> Not surprising but......
> 
> We funded that hoe




still 31 days to go 

bout to make them graphiks look real purty


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2015)

That Sony conference


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

The World said:


> still 31 days to go
> 
> bout to make them graphiks look real purty



Yep



I'm hungry as fuck and nothing in the fridge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Rewatching some trailers/gameplay again. For Honor could be something cool. Has it been confirmed if it's f2p or not?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2015)

The World said:


> where did u get 10 years from



if I'm not mistaken, it's been in development from since '07


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Yesterday still feels like a dream. Strong showings from everyone so far. In terms of content and sheer hype/excitement from what was presented, my grades so far are:

Bethesda: B 
Microsoft: B+
EA: B-
Ubisoft: C
Sony: A


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

I only just realized Unravel will be on PC too 




damn, son 

#SweedeBroFTW


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok guys I just woke up and had this crazy dream that Sony announced Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7 remake AND Shenmue 3.

I was dreaming right?


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Ok guys I just woke up and had this crazy dream that Sony announced Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7 remake AND Shenmue 3.
> 
> I was dreaming right?



*Pinches* 


Did you feel that?


That's reality baby.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Unravel was legit the most heart-warming presentation on E3 


I just hope soulless EA doesnt devour the guy(s) who made it


----------



## EJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Is FF7 coming to Xbox One?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Flow said:


> Is FF7 coming to Xbox One?



No confirmation on it, but it's a pretty good bet.

The way the announcement was phrased makes it sound like it's a timed exclusive. Given FF15 and Kingdom Hearts 3 are also coming to Xbox One, it's probably safe to say FF7 will too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

Flow said:


> Is FF7 coming to Xbox One?



Unlikely. It seems like Sony pushed the money to get this game developed, though it isn't a Sony exclusive it has all signs to be Sony + PC.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Unravel was legit the most heart-warming presentation on E3
> 
> 
> I just hope soulless EA doesnt devour the guy(s) who made it




Yeah.........He bidded on the wrong horse..............


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Unravel was legit the most heart-warming presentation on E3
> 
> 
> I just hope soulless EA doesnt devour the guy(s) who made it





Gino said:


> Yeah.........He bidded on the wrong horse..............


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Patch, the countdown clocks on the front page are kind of fucked. Do the things!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Patch, the countdown clocks on the front page are kind of fucked. Do the things!



Called in aerial support from Blue.

They're fixed now.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


>


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Yesterday still feels like a dream. Strong showings from everyone so far. In terms of content and sheer hype/excitement from what was presented, my grades so far are:
> 
> Bethesda: B
> Microsoft: B+
> ...



I agree with the placement more or less completely, but aren't you being a little generous with Ubisoft and EA? They certainly didn't have terrible conferences (at least not based the shit they usually show), but they definitely weren't very good. 

I'd also say Bethesda had a (slightly) better showing than Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I agree with the placement more or less completely, but aren't you being a little generous with Ubisoft and EA? They certainly didn't have terrible conferences (at least not based the shit they usually show), but they definitely weren't very good.
> 
> I'd also say Bethesda had a (slightly) better showing than Microsoft.



Yeah, I am being a bit generous. Let's do this on a scale out of 10. 

Bethesda: 8.5/10
Microsoft: 8/10
EA: 6.5/10
Ubisoft: 5.5/10
Sony: 9.5/10

Bethesda has such a good grade because they gave us 34 unadulterated minutes of Fallout 4 and also a strong supply of quality games.

Microsoft gets props for numerous blockbuster games with little marketing bullshit, as well as backwards compatibility and a HoloLens demonstration.

EA had some good showings with franchises old and new, like Mass Effect, Star Wars, Mirror's Edge, Unravel, Cuphead, etc., but fell flat when they decided to spend half of their conference talking about how awesome their yearly sports games are.

Ubisoft pretty much sucked all around. More trailers than gameplay, and aside from For Honor it was all the same genres and franchises. Also, time spent on Just Dance and other crap.

Sony hit it out of the fucking park with franchises new and old and blew away all expectations. The only way they could've gotten a 10 was by showing KH3 gameplay or announcing Half Life 3 as a PlayStation exclusive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll only rate E3 overall. And so far it has been a solid A- waiting for Nintendo, SE, and PC.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Not surprised Shenmue hit the target 
Can't wait for my copy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> I'll only rate E3 overall. And so far it has been a solid A- waiting for Nintendo, SE, and PC.



Nintendo presents the long awaited pokemon mmo that gives you access to all the regions with promises of future ones. 

Pc: Half-Life 3 is confirmed via mysterious puzzle 

And SE does.......what?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo presents the long awaited pokemon mmo that gives you access to all the regions with promises of future ones.
> 
> Pc: Half-Life 3 is confirmed via mysterious puzzle
> 
> And SE does.......what?



I think if an all-regions Pokemon were shown, I'd have to see a doctor for having an erection lasting longer than 4 hours.

SE announces new Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> or announcing Half Life 3 as a PlayStation exclusive.



That would actually make it the worst conference in the history of E3. 

I guess I'll rate everything after E3's over. Just saw Microsoft's conference and it was actually brety gud, although the first party game showing was pretty weak since the SB,QB and CD were all a no show. And is it me or Tomb Raider outUncharted Uncharted?

Guess I'll watch EA's before hitting the gym.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Ubisoft's conference was mostly a joke to tbh. They announce a new genre and then show a ghost recon game. Most of the games looked the same with the exception and the only shining star being Seige.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

If I dreamed of Shenmue 3, TLG and FFVII remake, dare I dream of a Pokemon Stadium 3 from Ninty?


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> SE announces new Chrono Trigger.


Cut that out


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Scud said:


> Cut that out



They did release that video a couple of days ago talking about E3 with Chrono music playing in the background to tease us.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Scud said:


> Cut that out





LMJ said:


> They did release that video a couple of days ago talking about E3 with Chrono music playing in the background to tease us.



What LMJ said.

[YOUTUBE]QrSH2wKh6ys[/YOUTUBE]

With TLG, FF7, and Shenmue being announced, I'm inclined to hope against hope.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2015)

This E3 is the year of the impossible it seems, thematically anyways. Can I hope for a Golden Sun 3DS game? Final Fantasy Tactics 3? Diddy Kong Racing?

Probably not, everyone gets what they want except me


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> They did release that video a couple of days ago talking about E3 with Chrono music playing in the background to tease us.





Patchouli said:


> What LMJ said.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QrSH2wKh6ys[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> With TLG, FF7, and Shenmue being announced, I'm inclined to hope against hope.


Didn't they do the same thing last year or the year before? I'm pretty sure this isn't the first time.

I refuse to believe


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Look at it with half glass full this time and see what happens.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  12m12 minutes ago
> #E32015 Prediction: Reggie sings a note in an unknown key. All amiibo in world crack open, reveal parasitic squids. We're ALL squids now.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Shenmue 3 bout to reach that first stretch goal.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised SE gave the FFVII announcement to Sony. That was a megaton and it by itself would've easily made their conference a good one. Hopefully that's a sign that they've got some big displays today, one of which I'm hoping against all hope is KH3.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't even know Square had their own conference. KH3 will definitely be announced there.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

I wonder how the fuck Sony got the ability to announce FFVII over SE's own conference


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> I wonder how the fuck Sony got the ability to announce FFVII over SE's own conference



Well, PS1 was the official home for the original FFVII as well as SE'S first trek into fully 3D FF's. Its easy to see how SE would want to give Sony this honor. 

Who says only the people _playing_ the games can be nostalgic?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

guys, I dont own PS4 and Xbone, but if I did, what are their good-ish fully exclusive games (both released and announced) ?  like what to get

can someone add something to the list ? Trying to figure out if I need any console or not

if its on PC it doesnt count



*PS4* (excluded The Order 1886 (), KZ Shadowfall (meh) and Gran Turismo 7)

Bloodborne
Uncharted 4
The Last Guardian
Horizon Zero Dawn
God of War 4 ?
Final Fantasy VII Remake (first on PS4)


*Xbox One* (excluded Forza Motorsport)

Forza Horizon 2 (not counting X360 version, its not the same)
Tomb Raider 2 (same as above, other versions will come later for sure, but for now we dont have any info)
Halo 5
Gears 4
Recore
Quantum Break
Scalebound
Crackdown



.. also among games that are on PS4+Xbone, but not on PC, I could only think of 3 big ones so far:
- Destiny
- KH3
- FF15 (good chance of coming to Steam later IMO)


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

How the fuck did Sony get the ability to announce Shenmue. I'm surprised Sega didn't have their own conference.


----------



## creative (Jun 16, 2015)

I still feel like I'm in a fever dream when I look at the E3 conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Add Last of Us Remastered and Infamous: Second Son.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Shenmue 3 fully funded in less than a day.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

> 30,150
> backers
> 
> $2,405,646
> ...



Sheesh.

Kinda wish Yooka-Laylee and Bloodstained had been announced at E3 now.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Shenmue 3 fully funded in less than a day.



This was such a given. The wait for this game was too real.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> This was such a given. The wait for this game was too real.



The game may not live up to people's expectations but damn if it isn't amazing to see finally be coming true.


----------



## creative (Jun 16, 2015)

Time to work at my part job to support Granny and train near the river bed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Add Last of Us Remastered and Infamous: Second Son.


right, thanks


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

The more and more I see of Horizon the more and more I want to get a PS4.  Shit looks incredible.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

About 45 minutes to go until Nintendo.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How the fuck did Sony get the ability to announce Shenmue. I'm surprised Sega didn't have their own conference.



Sega's no longer big enough to have their own conference. Haven't been for years.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Same thing Preet linked before, now in youtube form. 

[YOUTUBE]HXJTWEEi6BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The more and more I see of Horizon the more and more I want to get a PS4.  Shit looks incredible.



When the lady started to shoot the arrows and planting the wires to the ground to trap the dinosaur, I almost lost my shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How the fuck did Sony get the ability to announce Shenmue. I'm surprised Sega didn't have their own conference.



Sony is or will be funding the game.  Probably a large chunk of the funding will come from Sony so you can bet that they were going to ask for the announcement if only for the good will it will generate for Sony.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> right, thanks



Guilty Gear Xrd also if you look fighting games.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> SE announces new Chrono Trigger.








Patchouli said:


> What LMJ said.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QrSH2wKh6ys[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> With TLG, FF7, and Shenmue being announced, I'm inclined to hope against hope.



 If we waited 18 years for freaking FF7 and it happened... Hope dies last.  Chrono Trigger/Break should be the next on the list. 



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm honestly surprised SE gave the FFVII announcement to Sony. That was a megaton and it by itself would've easily made their conference a good one. *Hopefully that's a sign that they've got some big displays today*, one of which I'm hoping against all hope is KH3.



Yesssss


----------



## November (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Keep your expectations low, November.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

35 minutes to go.

[YOUTUBE]krKojjZS1ns[/YOUTUBE]

In case you guys need something to kill 20 minutes of that.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## November (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Keep your expectations low, November.



I can tr...


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't fail us, Valve.  Give this E3 another miracle.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

2D Metroid

It's the only thing I want.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

You guys ready for some Mario?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

No Zelda really took the wind out of my hype sail for Nintendo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Can't find a youtube stream yet.


----------



## November (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Can't find a youtube stream yet.


Link removed


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Shenmue Update: $2,445,648


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Shenmue Update: $2,445,648



Will easily end up with over 4 million.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

The fuck is Nintendo gonna talk about for 90 minutes?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> The fuck is Nintendo gonna talk about for 90 minutes?



How sorry they are for not having Zelda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo is a foreign language for these IGN guys. 



Dream said:


> Amiibo    .



hopefully they announce those amiibo cards.



Furious George said:


> How sorry they are for not having Zelda.



"Fuck you, please understand"


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY POKEMON STADIUM 3 OR POKEMON RPG ON WIIU?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

On a side note, Pokemon Stadium 3 is just as highly anticipated as TLG or FFVII remake for me.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> How sorry they are for not having Zelda.





khris said:


> "Fuck you, please understand"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I want Pokemon Snap. Fuck it, I'll gladly use the Gamepad for that.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> On a side note, Pokemon Stadium 3 is just as highly anticipated as TLG or FFVII remake for me.



Fucking do it, Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]arFsxZ8QWPM[/YOUTUBE]

Youtube stream is up


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

They will print even more money with PokeSt3. I don't understand what their problem is. Fuck the mystery dungeon series.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

That music


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Galaxy?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> They will print even more money with PokeSt3. I don't understand what their problem is. Fuck the mystery dungeon series.



Nintendo is too prone to leave some franchises dormant for years and years.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 16, 2015)

Am at work atm, will be trying to watch between customers.

I got hit harder today after sleeping on it by the TLG re-reveal. Ico is my second favorite game, SotC my #8. This is the game that by itself would sell me a PS4. Bloodborne is just the cherry on the $1,000 sundae that is TLG.

My phones new wallpaper.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

November said:


> Link removed





khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]arFsxZ8QWPM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Youtube stream is up



ty both 

Splatoon announcer kid was on the twitch stream. Switching to youtube for stability though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Shenmue 3 fully funded in less than a day.



ddddddddddaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn...yet not surprised.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

NINTENDO EVENT INCOMING


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2015)

Where will square show their stuff? Could really care less about Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Am at work atm, will be trying to watch between customers.
> 
> I got hit harder today after sleeping on it by the TLG re-reveal. Ico is my second favorite game, SotC my #8. This is the game that by itself would sell me a PS4. Bloodborne is just the cherry on the $1,000 sundae that is TLG.
> 
> My phones new wallpaper.



See this shit? The creature looks much better without the grainy ass backgrounds.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking to hopefully see some gameplay from Star Fox today


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> I want Pokemon Snap. Fuck it, I'll gladly use the Gamepad for that.



Exactly. Who the fuck plays Mystery Dungeon? Hell, a new stadium/coliseum would be great,


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Come on Nintendo, give me a reason to get a hard drive for Wii U storage.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

2 minutes, bitches.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Come on Nintendo, give me a reason to get a hard drive for Wii U storage.



..........lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to take pictures of Pokemon breeding


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

IT STARTED


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

l-lewd         .

IT BEGINS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

oh shit. it started


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

fucking muppet Yamada


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Puppets puppets puppets.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

YES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

oh god Nintendo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

It's a shame that people think a Pokemon MMO will ever be a thing.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol.  This is adorable.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

MY PUPPET BODY IS READY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Reggie is free.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck is this shit Nintendo


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce, too edgy for this adorableness.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

November said:


> Link removed





khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]arFsxZ8QWPM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Youtube stream is up



Bumping to this page.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

well then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

What is this


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo knows how to give a presentation.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This is the stupidest bullshit and I love it


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

tikme for Star Fox bitches!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Wake up. Jump in. See puppets.

Should be a good one.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fabulous start.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox? Thank god.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>2015


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

"Zero?"

Huh. Wonder what that means.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

2015?  Fabulous.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

.........................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I need to see more TBH. So far looks like Star Fox 64 HD with Gamepad functionality.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

My wallet is going to fucking die.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

A new Star Fox to get the juices flowing. Good job Nintendo!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

PC Gaming conference going on right now, first time ever.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> PC Gaming conference going on right now, first time ever.



wat           .


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> PC Gaming conference going on right now, first time ever.



Wat                .


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> PC Gaming conference going on right now, first time ever.



I thought that was tonight!


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> PC Gaming conference going on right now, first time ever.


I thought that was later


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Wat                .



I know this feel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru, you're about 8 hours early on that one.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

That's tonight.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

PC conference at the same time as Nintendo? Fucking Blasphemous.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru, what are you talking about 

PC conference is later after SEs


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Well if that's true they should have waited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Just confirm that I don't have to use gamepad gyro shit.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Reason achieved.  Ar-Wing Chicken Walker will be sweet.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

PC show is later tonight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

????


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Just confirm that I don't have to use gamepad gyro shit.



he said you can use the stick or the gyro


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

REGGIE UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo letting the Japanese bleed out once again.

They've been doing that a lot, lately.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Arwing transformations. Yes.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Zaru, what are you talking about
> 
> PC conference is later after SEs





Or is AMD doing their own thing?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Or is AMD doing their own thing?



What the fuck AMD?


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh shit, news on NX


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Or is AMD doing their own thing?


I hope thats about AMDs hardware shit only

and PC gaems are later


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru, pls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

lol wtf AMD shit is showing Dota 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Maker. 

ZzzZZzZzZ. Its all cool but need more new vidyas

and ewww Amiibo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Super Mario Maker is gonna be some good shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Amiibo -_-


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh, nevermind. He's just listing shit off I guess


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I think it's just AMD showcasing their hardware, show hasn't started yet.

They've also got their own countdown on there that's 7 hours away.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

"Maybe I'll be playing... and of course beating... your creation."

Fuck off, Reggie, you smug BI--


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

That is just AMD's shit.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

We can make our own Super Mario? O.O


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

oh fuck off with this toy bullshit or make it quick at least


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Go get bodied in Smash Reggie Frees-Aime


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I never got the amiibo hype.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo and Skylanders.

It was only a matter of time....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru scaring the shit out of me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't care about amiibos.

Except the Splatoon inkling.

Best amiibo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

The dick is this?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

ZzZzZZZz

Skylander Exclusivity.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I think it's just AMD showcasing their hardware, show hasn't started yet.
> 
> They've also got their own countdown on there that's 7 hours away.



I was confused because I think AMD kinda initiated the whole thing in the first place


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

...........


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Zaru scaring the shit out of me.



I know this feel.

I triple checked the schedules when making those countdowns on timeanddate. 

Zaru giving me a heart attack.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Kiddy, toy stuff.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Reggie admitting that Ninty doesn't like people touching their characters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

FUCK.

What did I miss?


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

This is not how you keep the momentum going


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Well this has turned to shit fast.

Fucking amiibo and skylanders waste of time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

no wonder I never gave a shit about Skylanders


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I was confused because I think AMD kinda initiated the whole thing in the first place



Completely understandable.

Dunno why they're streaming anything right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Zelda dungeon maker?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I never got the amiibo hype.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Four Swords spiritual successor


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

YOU DON'T GET TO SHOW LINK IF YOU DON'T MEAN IT!


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

okay, this new Zelda could end up being pretty fucking bad...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

4 Swords spiritual successor?



Naruto said:


> Four Swords spiritual successor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

this fucking musicccccccccccccccc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

showing link in that mario maker was a fucked up tease.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

4 swords


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

New Zelda 3DS.

Not bad.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

A new Zelda 3DS game and it's a Four Swords spiritual successor? Sign me up.

If it has netplay, I'm sold.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck off Aonuma.  Where Zelda Wii U?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Totem time


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Aonuma assuming I have 3 friends.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> New Zelda 3DS.
> 
> Not bad.



meh........


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Neat idea for multiplayer. Nothing out of this world.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

ZELDA!  

Link in a dress up game with co-op.  I'm in.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

You like Link? How about a *TOWER* of Links?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Eh, don't care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't have enough friends to play this. 

EDIT: ninja'd by shirker 

dude


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Nintendo and Skylanders.
> 
> It was only a matter of time....





Dream said:


> Fuck off Aonuma.  Where Zelda Wii U?



Soon*? *.......


Next Year.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know why anyone expected anything mind blowing from Nintendo 

Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That Zelda dress.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Scud said:


> You like Link? How about a *TOWER* of Links?



Not as good as those tower of Bowsers 2 days ago


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Text flying acroos the screen like Nico Nico Douga.

Nintenda just rocking out with it's Japanese cock out, I swear. 

-------------------

On and Off net play confirmed.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Aonuma assuming I have 3 friends.



I'll play with you.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Netplay confirmed.

Purchased to play with my buddies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

I can finally play dress up on Zelda?!

FINALLY I CAN BE THE TRANMUSTARD SELF THAT I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE IN ZELDA.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

What's for the 3DS ?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I can finally play dress up on Zelda?!
> 
> FINALLY I CAN BE THE TRANMUSTARD SELF THAT I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE IN ZELDA.



          .


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

So I'm going to depend on you bastards to help me beat the game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Meh Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I don't know why anyone expected anything mind blowing from Nintendo
> 
> Just sit back and enjoy.



I don't blame people for being a little bored...

But why the fuck are we expecting Zelda U when they explicitly stated they weren't showing it today?

Gamers with the attention span of the average Pikmin.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Give me that Metroid now, Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

How will offline play work? Will I be playing with AI? If so, they better be good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> So I'm going to depend on you bastards to help me beat the game.



An NF co-op playthrough needs to happen now.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Wind Waker characters.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker, no one is expecting Zelda U


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

All these faux Zelda games only make it so much worse.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Tetraaaaaaa.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Plz stahp with the port. All I want to see is the new Wii U game


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

This is worse than EA conference. Pack shit up and go already.


----------



## Stein (Jun 16, 2015)

King OP!....


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox looks really cool, glad I pre-ordered that last year on a massive E3 sale.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Except for those that didn't get the  memo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Tetra be all like: Pop, pop, pop. Watching motherfuckers drop.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

King of Red Lions being BOAT.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Love that Zelda chest opening music. 

Back to adorableness.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

I really hope they're saving the big guns for last


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

WAT               .


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, they're showing Hyrule Warriors. So that counts for something, right?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Just fucking kill me now.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Metroid


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHA. THEY ACTUALLY DID THE HALO METROID PRIME GAME. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Shirker, no one is expecting Zelda U



Don't lie to me. 

You're a mod and should be above it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck Nintendo, honestly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

are you fucking kidding me? this is not what we wanted


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

No hope       .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

So I take it I am missing the Nintendo event.  Is it good or bad right now?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Fire Emblem.  YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Waifu Simulator If


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh snap              .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh hey, this looks nice.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Where's my Metroidvania Metroid?!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This is the Metroid you guys been waiting for?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Just fucking kill me now.



Know that you asked for this.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

There has to be a new metroid, they can't do this to us


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck everything.

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, look. It's that weird crossover game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

Where's my Metroid 2D game...


Bye guys.. ...


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So I take it I am missing the Nintendo event.  Is it good or bad right now?


Bad. 2 new games shown so far. A new 3DS Zelda and a new 3DS Metroid. They both look bad.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

ATLUS           ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Highlight of the direct for me


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck is this bullshit now? Waifu simulator?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Atlus


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So I take it I am missing the Nintendo event.  Is it good or bad right now?



Meh.

Stuff we've seen before being elaborated on. Stuff we haven't seen before being... eh.

'cept for dat Stair Fax.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Man Nintendo is underwhelming it...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

What, now they're showing Fire Emblem? Weird lineup.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck is this bullshit now? Waifu simulator?



WAIFU SIMULATORS ARE THE BEST


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

This shit is worse than EA conference. WTF happened.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Shit we've already seen....


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Is this DDR Vocaloid Hyper Dimensional Fire Emblem?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

WAIFUS AND VOCALOIDS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Dat oppai. I approve


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

NOTHING IS BETTER THAN WAIFU SIMULATORS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> WAIFU SIMULATORS ARE THE BEST



Preet knows.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

I am not about that life


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

LOLI WAIFUS


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

Wii U reduced to a Crunchyroll streaming machine ?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know what that fucking says, Atlust.

Something something FE something...?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I  can finally take my waifu out on a grand adventure.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like there's also some husbandos for the ladies.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Sawano drop?

Edit: Aw yiss, there's the sawano drop.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

No announcement would have been preferable.

Nintendo clearly doesn't give a single fuck about Metroid fans.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Just a reminder, best game at E3:

[YOUTUBE]wIl2-5f8NTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Twinsen said:


> Wii U reduced to a Crunchyroll streaming machine ?



Well, they *do* already actually house Crunchyroll now. 

Nintendo letting their Japanese show more and more these days. Likin' it a lot.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Footage of a game we already know about, has been out in japan and is confirmed to come out in the west.

Kay.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, Xenoblade!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo doesn't give a single fuck. Period.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh cool Xenoblade.  Backslashing off a ledge near you!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal Jews.

I'm at the edge of my seat, guys. Whoa.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

This is literally the worst Nintendo direct ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

December? Weird ass date.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

This Direct... isn't good, is it?


----------



## creative (Jun 16, 2015)

Amiiboo news please


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Wat this        .


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Seriously this is fucking pathetic.

Way to dethrone 599 USD from Sony.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

what the fuck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal crossing party?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing Party? 

EDIT: Patchouli


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This is why I'm glad I'm not a Nintendo fanboy. I can care less what happens. I'm just here for the ride.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing making a game out of the most boring part.

-----------


Isabelle Amiibo. THE WIAFU'S CONTINUE!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Aw, come on guys, Star Fox was cool and Xenoblade would have been cool if it wasn't already released in Japan and coming here soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

ANIMAL JEWS: IKEA SHOPPING REVENGEANCE

THIS TIME IN BOARD GAME FORMAT FOR ADDED BOREDOM.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

This is worse than Ubisoft's shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

2d metroid announcement when


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

....I wore this Metroid set for this very day and I get this shit on the conference instead....Damnit Nintendo, how hard is it to make a 2D side scrolling Metroid game....


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

d

The Animal Crossing party continues.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing Mario Party?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

At least Aisha cold be laughed at.  This is just shameful.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

You work in a yarn factory.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Wooly World stuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

All those woolly yoshis.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

I might actually die of boredom.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> 2d metroid announcement when


never

NEVER. EVER.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I still cant over Metroid dudebro edition


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo tanking more than Ubi and EA combined. I know they weren't trying to compete but damn.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm actually banging my head against the desk.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

On the upside, those puppets.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> This is literally the worst Nintendo direct ever.



Don't lie to me.

You're a mod. You should be above this.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Mebe Nintendo will save this Direct by revealing F-Zero for Wii U.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

I would love a 2D Metroid.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

Cute game, but could not care less honestly


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

this is really, really bad rofl. every time I look it's either a really bad looking 3Ds game or a toy thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

WOW. I GET TO KNOW ABOUT THE FUN ORIGINS OF A TOY PRODUCED FOR CROSS MARKETING PURPOSES?!

AND PEOPLE SAY SONY WON E3.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This Yoshi Story is really good though. Reminds me of my N64 days.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

This is ... painful


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Don't lie to me.
> 
> You're a mod. You should be above this.



Name a single E3 year where Nintendo's presentation was shittier than this.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

This is fine if we hadn't already known everything about Yoshi's game.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Nintendo.  You just had to be better than Ubisoft.  Was that too damn hard?


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Mebe Nintendo will save this Direct by revealing F-Zero for Wii U.


Not even another Metroid, a new F-Zero and Wii U Zelda footage could save them now


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 16, 2015)

gg nintendo you fucking suck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Yoshi. The horror.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Unravel x Yoshi. Do it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Don't lie to me.
> 
> You're a mod. You should be above this.



He speaks the truth.


----------



## creative (Jun 16, 2015)

The only game I'm mildly interested in from tendo is starfox. What the hell?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

We 

have

all 

seen

this

before.

Fucking wow us, Nintendo. Holy shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

HEY NINTENDO, SWEDEBRO DID THE YARN STUFF BETTER


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Name a single E3 year where Nintendo's presentation was shittier than this.



Heh, heh.

A'ight, Hold on. Give me some time. I need to find out when Wii Music and the finger thing was announced.

-------

Yokai Watch. I DON'T GIB A FUUUU---!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

And it just goes on and on and on.

I find it kind of funny that they didn't give that fucking excuse of a Metroid game more than 10 secs of airtime, not that anyone wanted it but it really shows where Nintendo's priorities are.

Well boys, we got our Metroid game of the decade. Time to wait another 10 years for another one.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

She wants us to feel HAPPY? That is not how I feel right now


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

The only plus side of this conference was the half-ass Star Fox game they showed in the beginning.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Scud, what about Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon MMO????


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, a Samus Yarn Yoshi. There's your 2D Metroid Naruto.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Why isn't this direct just those puppets?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Jesus Christ, Nintendo.  You just had to be better than Ubisoft.  Was that too damn hard?


Or EA at least.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel like this event is aimed at 7-10 year olds.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Alright, Level 5!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Pok?mon 2.0: Demons or something. Bring Money.

Don't careeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh hey, this is that thing with Shark Steve Jobs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

NX gonna be a new console confirmed


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Alright, Level 5!



might wanna edit this, this game aint lookin too hot...


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Scud, what about Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon MMO????


Maybe all of them could redeem Ninty, but that's a stretch. Especially now with this Yokai Watch shit


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm about as weeb as the next guy, but that Atlas game trailer was embarrassing to watch. Only thing I'm actually looking forward to so far is the next Fire Emblem.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

POKEMONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Alkaid pls.  You aren't weeb enough.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Huh. Paper and Time Bros Mario?


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Dat mario game is fuckin bought.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Now we're talking. These guys make the best Mario spinoffs. The idea is pretty neat.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

God, this is terrrrrrrible.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, now we're fucking talking, Paper Mario.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

Mariocraft?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

And this is why I'm happy I don't give a damn about Nintendo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand back to boring shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello darkness my old friend.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Sports games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Tennis


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Sports are always pretty tight.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

3DS. 3DS. 3DS. :/


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Blessed PC Gaming show, only you can save this day from being a disappointing piece of shit.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

Inb4 Mario Golf, Mario Football, Mario Icehockey, Mario Volleyball....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Another Tennis geam?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

See this is the problem with the Nintendo Directs throughout the year, we have seen 90% of the shit already because of em.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

.........


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

You can't take my weeb away Dream


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Why does Nintendo think anyone would be so interested in listening to development stories?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Maker


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Blessed PC Gaming show, only you can save this day from being a disappointing piece of shit.



but.....but.....SE


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Another Mario Tennis.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

fuck ya'll. Mario Tennis is tight.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox Zero 
Paper Mario thing 

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Its been 45 minutes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This history's pretty nice


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

YOU CAN CONTROL THE CLOUD GUYS!


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Blessed PC Gaming show, only you can save this day from being a disappointing piece of shit.


PC gaming?

Hang that shit up.

What about Square?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Twinsen said:


> Inb4 Mario Golf, Mario Football, Mario Icehockey, Mario Volleyball....



Get ready for that Super Mario dating sim.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2015)

Does the SE panel override the Nintendo one in terms of time? If so where can I watch the SE one?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 16, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And this is why I'm happy I don't give a damn about Nintendo.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

amiibos in Mario Maker. fuck


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> but.....but.....SE





Gino said:


> PC gaming?
> 
> Hang that shit up.
> 
> What about Square?



Mobile crap only


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Now to wait for Square to say FF7 remake is eventually coming out for PC and be doubly disappointed when they don't.

I don't know why I fucking bothered.


----------



## Stein (Jun 16, 2015)

One of those guys dubbing is creepy...


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, that Link in Mario Maker wasn't a tease.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Olivia said:


> Does the SE panel override the Nintendo one? If so where can I watch the SE one?



SE one is in 16 minutes.

I hope to god they don't overlap.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

Was paper mario announced? There's been so much shit that I'm zoning out basically.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> but.....but.....SE



>Mfw the FF game I thought Sony had showed earlier was a potential spiritual successor to FF Crystal Chronicles

What I wouldn't do for a spiritual successor to FF Crystal Chronicles with superior co-op features


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> SE one is in 16 minutes.
> 
> I hope to god they don't overlap.



Fuck Nintendo.  Watch SE conference instead.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh sweet you can use your amiibos to play as some of your Amiibo's. Like Wii Fit Trainer.

...Like Wii Fit Trainer.....

...Nintendo... please restock your WFT amiibos.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck Nintendo.  Watch SE conference instead.



But 2d metroid. 

I still hope.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

The fact that this direct is focusing so much on Mario Maker means they don't have anything better to show.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Was paper mario announced? There's been so much shit that I'm zoning out basically.



Paper Mario and Mario & Luigi crossover for 3DS.

It, apart from Star Fox, is the one thing this Direct that I consider interesting and fresh.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Patch pls.  

Hope is dead.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

If SE conference overlaps I'm clearly switching over.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

It's over.

Somehow worse than what I imagined it would be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait, wait, wait.

That's IT?

You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Fuck off forever, Nintendo.


----------



## creative (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario EA is lame.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

There's 1 more, there's always 1 more.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

god damn it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

thank goodness this is ending, lets just get to zelda and be done.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Reggie pls


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

MARIO MARIO MARIO


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> An NF co-op playthrough needs to happen now.



Patchouli Gino OP.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Welp, worse conference so far. Time for that Square Enix.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

I wonder how the people who Brought a WiiU feel. Literally nothing for it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

The most disappointing E3 presentation of all time.

Wii U dead. So glad I got this system.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

That's it? Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Twinsen said:


> The fact that this direct is focusing so much on Mario Maker means they don't have anything better to show.



Yeah. MM seemed to have been their "Killer APP" this year. They wasted all the hype on Monday's Smash stuff.

Meh-as-balls conference the year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

wat


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

I liked what I saw but I'm a Nintendo turbonerd.

Unfortunately, they already revealed most of the interesting stuff during previous Nintendo Directs, so there's not a lot of surprises.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

They are saving up for the Treehouse.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

literally could not have been any worse holy shit


----------



## Arishem (Jun 16, 2015)

nintendead


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Time for SE.


----------



## Stein (Jun 16, 2015)

Is this Nintendo's funeral music...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

wat               .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Dude.

They showed NOTHING.

God damn, this is weird. Not a single fucking thing part from the Paper Mario game. Yet they keep sucking their own dicks with this celebratory developer puppet crap.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like Nintendo gave zero fucks this year. So glad I didn't buy that shit tier system wii u.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

MARIO OVERLOAD



Fuck you, Nintendo.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

Seriously looks like I  got Wii U for Mario Kart 8 and Smash only... this is cringe-worthy


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> The most disappointing E3 presentation of all time.
> 
> Wii U dead. So glad I got this system.



Nart lying again like he doesn't have fucking responsibilities on this site.

The Metroid tease was too much, guys.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

SJW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo: Buy Mario you peasants.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

So yeah, pretty sure Sony won E3 this year.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo fans are so fucking mad. The lack of gaming support is too real.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Link removed

SE Conference.  Gogogogo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, at least they're doing charity stuff.

That's nice, I suppose.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Hope you ^ (use bro) like Mario and RPGs.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 16, 2015)

bass wubio


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

blessed SE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Ya'll have to admit tho. Super Mario Maker is legit as fuck.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Countdowns are broken.

Like my dreams.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

This was worse than Microsofts Kinect fiasco a few years back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

cool music on SE stream


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

wait...no elaboration on the new system, no zelda? da fuq


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Z0PMq4XGtZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> So yeah, pretty sure Sony won E3 this year.



Sony won the second TLG was announced.

Studio Japan wrecking shop.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Link removed
> 
> SE Conference.  Gogogogo.



Give me some fucking KH3!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Lots of Dragon Quest talk, that's making me way too excited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> wait...no elaboration on the new system, no zelda? da fuq



they already said they wont talk about those in the e3 direct.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

SE hired the Fact Core for their pre-show


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Square-Enix capitalized CHRONO TRIGGER.

Is there hope?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

Should have gotten a fucking PS4...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Where's the price AMD


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Welp looks like I didn't miss anything


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Only care about Deus Ex and Hitman, fuck Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

SE listing off SE factoids so far.

Whatcha planning guys?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Seriously that shit was bizzare, even from nintendo's stand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Two problems with the direct; no good/big new announcements and that Metroid MP bullshit.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

They're bashing the fuck out of Star Fox


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Square-Enix capitalized CHRONO TRIGGER.
> 
> Is there hope?



There is hope due to the fucking teaser from a couple days ago!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> they already said they wont talk about those in the e3 direct.




wtf...well at least announce something, jesus. 




they are lucky they started doing these direct things, because this would have been a lot more painful if it was a press conference.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Countdowns are broken.
> 
> Like my dreams.



!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

After that shitty conference, never getting a WiiU now. Smash is not enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, if Chrono Trigger and Dragon Quest are announced I'm going to just die


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Crystal Chronicles spiritual successor pls


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 16, 2015)

die in a fire nintendo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> wtf...well at least announce something, jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They......... did


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> They're bashing the fuck out of Star Fox



Who is?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Countdowns are broken.
> 
> Like my dreams.



They seem to be working for me. 

Edit: 3 minutes until Square-Enix.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

I liked most of what was shown but damn we didn't really see much new. I don't even know how I feel right now 



Oh and that metroid game, wtf


----------



## Tarot (Jun 16, 2015)

So Iiked Starfox Zero and and the co-op Zelda looks cool, but besides that, Nintendo totally bombed today. 

Oh and fuck that Prime knock-off, I wanted a real new Metroid game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

well, starfox looks better than i thought itd be. at least they have that.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo fanboys are the ones that should be the most mad at this conference TBH, not the people who hate Nintendo regardless. 

-A bunch of games we've already seen. 
- Virtually no third-party support. 
- No fucking WiiU titles (this is honestly the saddest thing)

This conference was Nintendo, and the rest of the gaming world, essentially agreeing that they don't care to do anything really innovative with the Wii U gamepad... the one thing the console really has over PS4 and XB1. 

Oh yeah, I know Miyamoto, in Star Fox you can pull up on the gamepad like a real fighter jet! Go fuck yourself, pretending like this is something groundbreaking. 

This is seriously sad. WiiU deserves much better than what Nintendo is giving it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

It was a good Nintendo Direct. But a good E3 conference? Meh... lukewarm. No more than 7/10, and I'm being generous because I'm a Nintendo fanboy.

Good thing we get like 5 of these things per year.  Maybe the next one will be more worth watching.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

They had nothing.

NOTHING.

God damn it, I'm shocked. Not even a big final reveal or a tease or anything.

What the fuck are they doing? I like to mock Nintendo but shit, they always have something. Anything.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Who is?



The IGN guys.

"Does this look like a 2015 game?"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone do a tl;dr version of what Nintendo showed to me ?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> It was a good Nintendo Direct.



No it wasn't.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can anyone do a tl;dr version of what Nintendo showed to me ?



STAR FOX IS AWESOME WOO, everything else meh.

Oh and Xenoblade was there which is awesome but wasn't needed since tons of info is already out there for that game.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can anyone do a tl;dr version of what Nintendo showed to me ?



Sure, here you go:








**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Nintendo fanboys are the ones that should be the most mad at this conference TBH, not the people who hate Nintendo regardless.
> 
> -A bunch of games we've already seen.
> -Virtually no third-party support.
> ...



So true. They even ported one of the few good WiiU exclusives (Hyrule Warriors) to the 3ds to make it less relevant.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> They seem to be working for me.
> 
> Edit: 3 minutes until Square-Enix.



If they're fine for others that's fine.

Proof I'm not lying.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can anyone do a tl;dr version of what Nintendo showed to me ?



Suffering.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The IGN guys.
> 
> "Does this look like a 2015 game?"



Graphics are usually the last thing I care about in a game, but that Star Fox game looked pretty bad aesthetics wise when you realize this is 2015.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can anyone do a tl;dr version of what Nintendo showed to me ?



Star Fox was alright.  That Paper Mario thing might be okay.  Ignore everything else.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

I have to go or I'm going to break my TV.

Someone summarize Square for me when I come back.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> If they're fine for others that's fine.
> 
> Proof I'm not lying.



I don't doubt you, I just dunno why it's broken.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

And by alright I mean that it was nice to see the game be announced.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Graphics are usually the last thing I care about in a game, but that Star Fox game looked pretty bad aesthetics wise when you realize this is 2015.



Who cares?  Game looked fun.


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox and Paper Mario look good. Everything else was either stuff we already knew about or amiibo games.

That ending though, jesus


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope something good is shown at the treehouse, but I doubt it. They revealed codename steam last year, I can't remember if anything else was revealed


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

how do I watch the square conference?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> how do I watch the square conference?



Link removed


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> how do I watch the square conference?



[YOUTUBE]aQwlJzROy38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZE (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> If they're fine for others that's fine.
> 
> Proof I'm not lying.



I've been using the old thread to see the countdown since this one was created.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo-wise it looks like Japanesey RPGs and Mario for me this year.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can anyone do a tl;dr version of what Nintendo showed to me ?



Stair Fax
Fire Emblem: Waifu Simulator
Xenoblade Chronicles
FE X ST (Or Persona as I like to call it)
Woolie's World
Metroid ()
Yokai Watch
Mare-io Tennis (again)
Paper Mario X Brothers in Time
Zelda Four Swords's spiritual successor (forgot the name)
Xenoblade X

and Mario Maker, which they showed off a lot of. Seems they put all their stock in it for whatever reason.

Conference was a big bowl of so-so. Mostly elaboration and release dates on stuff we've already seen.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Nintendo fanboys are the ones that should be the most mad at this conference TBH, not the people who hate Nintendo regardless.
> 
> -A bunch of games we've already seen.
> - Virtually no third-party support.
> ...



They showed the new Zelda, Star Fox, and a couple of other games I might like or that are okay, like Mario Tennis, but they it had giant lulls and much of their content was repetitions of what we already knew.  The lack of Metroid was terrible.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Who cares?  Game looked fun.



I'm going to wait on making that claim until I see gameplay from the Treehouse.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Alright, Square really needs to get started. I need something to distract me from this disappointment.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

starfox doesnt look that good now that we're getting an in depth look. =\

well, we got next year.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Square conference should be starting any time now.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

But...but mah Fire Emblem


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not a huge sucker for good graphics. Gameplay always comes first, but the Star Fox gameplay was PS2 quality...

Might just sell my Wii U and buy a PS4, this was beyond sad.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Square, you know what I want this year.
Release date on FFXV, info on Kingdom Hearts development, info on KH PS4 collection, and Tomb Raider release date for PC. 

Oh and Sleeping Dogs 2. This is a long shot, but I can dream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Metroid ()



Shirker edging for a ban


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> But...but mah Fire Emblem



FE was great, esecially with all the additional mechanics that have been steadily been announced.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>FF14
>Bismark

Bismark Kappa III best Bismark.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> If they're fine for others that's fine.
> 
> Proof I'm not lying.



Clear browser cache or see if it works in a different browser?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Square conference should be starting any time now.



CHRONO TRIGGER SEQUEL


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bad, heh ...
What about the new metroid rumor ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Been 4 minutes already. Hasn't started yet.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> That bad, heh ...
> What about the new metroid rumor ?



Something that Metroid fans didn't want.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Someone check on Nardo


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

IT'S STARTING!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> No it wasn't.



Have you watched other Nintendo Directs?

For an ND, it was pretty solid. Release dates + a few surprises.

For an E3 conference? They really fucking dropped the ball. This is supposed to be their "big" ND.

Like I said, they typically make up for this by having 5-6 "mini" E3s every year. However, it's backfired on them this time because they showed everything worth showing _before_ E3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> CHRONO TRIGGER SEQUEL



And for good measure, a new Seiken Densetsu


----------



## ZE (Jun 16, 2015)

When was the last time Nintendo impressed in E3? The company just doesn't put as much effort on these conferences as MS and Sony.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Square Enixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Woo!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm fucking done right now. 

I need SE conference to happen right now, if for no other reason than to distract me.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Shirker edging for a ban



[YOUTUBE]SbRDmXYJYbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

SQUARE ENIX, let's go!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

its surreal that square enix is about to out do nintendo at E3...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That was the most flaccid applause.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Just cause 3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> And for good measure, a new Seiken Densetsu



Pretty sure we're brain twins right now


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Clear browser cache or see if it works in a different browser?



Doesn't work in Firefox.  No idea why, it was fine a few minutes ago.

Conference is on anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aQwlJzROy38[/YOUTUBE]

Come watch live, Square Enix just started


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Haha, that pity applause.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Pretty sure we're brain twins right now



Now, we are one.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Ugh, I wanna stay and watch the Squeenix conference, but my friend and I have to go somewhere. Hope I get back before it ends completely.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, this CEO could not look more depressed.

He must have watched the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> its surreal that square enix is about to out do nintendo at E3...



Is it though?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy sounds so fucking bored.

He must've been watching Nintendo before this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah it was stale. Really the only highlights were fire emblem, X, and the starfox (remake?). Wooly world looks as ridiculously adorable as it did before. But it was pretty meh.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Just Cause 3 first? :33


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Boo. Put the yawn guy on the stage. This dude sucks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This guy sounds so fucking bored.
> 
> He must've been watching Nintendo before this.



Now, we are one as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Man, this CEO could not look more depressed.
> 
> He must have watched the Nintendo Direct.



Fuck youuuuuuu Patchy, you made the joke before I did.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

> He must've been watching Nintendo before this.



            .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy is so dull.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Man, this CEO could not look more depressed.
> 
> He must have watched the Nintendo Direct.



Ouch.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Now, we are one as well.



I know that feel


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Is it though?



Yes.  Yes it is.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck youuuuuuu Patchy, you made the joke before I did.



Debatable, I edited it in after the fact.

So it may have ended up being at about the same time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

put some devs on stage


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

Put me on stage!  I'd have shot Pigma down in 30 seconds flat!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Get rid of this guy and put Matsuda on stage


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>that's enough from me

thank god


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

No, not more people, games, we want games!


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep.  Just Cause 3 first.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

man what if they show FF7 remake gameplay


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Why can't the games just speak for themselves.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Man, this CEO could not look more depressed.
> 
> He must have watched the Nintendo Direct.



rekt and rekt man


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Shenmue Update: $2,533,441


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Why can't the games just speak for themselves.


Because that would be too interesting


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That's a nice shirt though.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 16, 2015)

ZE said:


> When was the last time Nintendo impressed in E3? The company just doesn't put as much effort on these conferences as MS and Sony.


last year they did really good.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone watched that fail Nintendo Direct. That's why u saw those factoid stream b4 it went live. Square Enix saw that much fail and rectoned half their conference to avoid their own trainwreck.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This fucking audience.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

anyone else just never cared about just cause? i really dont see the appeal.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> That's a nice shirt though.



Eh, he shouldn't have rolled up the sleeves.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

They improved the grappling hook in Grappling Hook Simulator 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This narrator sounds like the narrator for every action movie trailer ever. 



Patchouli said:


> Debatable, I edited it in after the fact.
> 
> So it may have ended up being at about the same time.



Then we truly are one.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

This audience is pitiful.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone else just never cared about just cause? i really dont see the appeal.



I played it once before. Didn't really keep my interest.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Eh, he shouldn't have rolled up the sleeves.



Agreed. :3


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone else just never cared about just cause? i really dont see the appeal.



You can psuedo-fly with a grappling hook, and bring down helicopters like Spider Man.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Grapple hook going to make the game easy as fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

It's gonna take Half-Life 3, KH3, FFVII Remake, FFXV and Dragon Quest to wake up this fucking audience.


----------



## Stein (Jun 16, 2015)

This is like an old spice ad...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Just Cause has always seemed pretty fun, haven't played it yet though.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there anything Rico can't do?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Doesn't look too shabby honestly. The birdman suit is neat.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Just Cause has always seemed pretty fun, haven't played it yet though.



It's supposed to be a really fun open-world sandbox game. I have Just Cause 2, it's frequently on sale on Steam for like $3. I just haven't started it yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

game directed by Michael Bay


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> It's supposed to be a really fun open-world sandbox game. I have Just Cause 2, it's frequently on sale on Steam for like $3. I just haven't started it yet.



I think I may have bought it on sale due to that actually.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

What is this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

This is how you make an open world game, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Just blow shit up as Grumpy Spider Man.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Please Square Please Please Please.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Platinum games?

You have my attention.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck is this? Square Enix and Platinum Games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

PLATINUM


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Gotta put that disclaimer there.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks pretty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

WHAT

THE

FUCK.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> It's supposed to be a really fun open-world sandbox game. I have Just Cause 2, it's frequently on sale on Steam for like $3. I just haven't started it yet.



And with PC there is a co-op multiplayer mod


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

YOU HAVE MY INTEREST


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Well,this game certainly has pedigree as far as the team goes from the looks of it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That's a lot of big names.

But what is this?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

OH SHIT, IT'S NIER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

this music... this setting... holy fuck, my butthole...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Shit, a new Nier?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ho this seems nice. Pretty girl with a sword. Never played Nier though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Nier


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Nier fhgkrguhabelriughbr


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

is this a sequel to nier?


----------



## Gain (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, I was DEFINITELY not expecting that


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Nier        .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

NIER: NOW THE GAMEPLAY ISN'T SHIT EDITION.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Nooooo, hype!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This fucking audience.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

That was an amazing tease.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Be still, my heart.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Weak applause. Shit trailer.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

The audience is only here to FFVII remake stuff.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

Hopped back in to type NEEEEIIIIIRRRR! 

Okay, I'm gone for real.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> This fucking audience.



They're there only for the Faggy Fantasies, I'm sure.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Nier with PG gameplay. awww fuck.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

what the fuck


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

WTF


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This fucking audience.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Ps4 exclusive ?


----------



## Gain (Jun 16, 2015)

moonman   ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

the audio mixing for this shit is really messed up.


----------



## Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm dead, I'm fucking dead


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, that game by platnium studios looked very interesting. Gonna have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

What's Nier?  I don't know.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, finally a game that interests me this morning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

lololololololololwhat?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Why is he wearing that stupid mask?


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

I remember skipping the first one after the westernizing stunt they pulled.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aQwlJzROy38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scratchy (Jun 16, 2015)

a nier game by fucking platinum.

what.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What's Nier?  I don't know.


A game that barely anyone cared about.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

SE, jsut make sure to leave enough time for Tomb Raider and FF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

yeah, fuck this crowd.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy's face + hair.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> A game that barely anyone cared about.



Just because of shit advertising.  The game was actually pretty cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Why is he wearing that stupid mask?



Last time it was a sock puppet so I'd say this is an improvement.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> A game that barely anyone cared about.



With a WONDERFUL soundtrack.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Can we murder this crowd?

Where's Krory?  He's missing his waifu.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Where Krory at?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

The main character is a nice looking waifu btw


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

khris, aye    .


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Just because of shit advertising.  The game was actually pretty cool.



Worth picking up?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What's Nier?  I don't know.



it's like an action rpg that bombed, a lot of people said it was like god of war even though its really not.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

There was two versions of Nier.
the japanese one, where a good looking teen must rescue his cute & moe imouto.
and the other one, for the rest of the world, is about a man with a badass beard trying to rescue his daughter.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

This fucking audience


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Worth picking up?



I'd say so, as long as you don't pay too much.  It's a fun game but it's not absolutely brilliant.  I definitely don't regret buying it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Did they invite a fucking morgue to fill up the crowd?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Sharing a release date with Fallout is gonna murder this game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Lara is soo pretty


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> There was two versions of Nier.
> the japanese one, where a good looking teen must rescue his cute & moe imouto.
> and the other one, for the rest of the world, is about a man with a badass beard trying to rescue his daughter.



Don't repeat me bitch.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Did they invite a fucking morgue to fill up the crowd?



That's actually exactly what they did.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  2m2 minutes ago
> What if the man in the Moon head was HIDEO KOJIMAAAAARRRGGGHHHH!?!?!?! #E32015 #SquareEnix


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Is the sound shit for anyone else?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Stop it SE. Don't tempt me to buy an xbone just for this


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This deadpan silence 

I can't


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Is the sound shit for anyone else?



Only the sound of the crowd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

yeah sound is bad


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, there's no release date for PC.
Last hope is the PC conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Did they invite a fucking morgue to fill up the crowd?



Basically. Deadpan for everything that isn't FF or KH, unconstrained hype and excitement for anything that is FF or KH.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Is the sound shit for anyone else?



it's pretty messed up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Is the sound shit for anyone else?



yeah. sound is shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> Don't repeat me bitch.



Must have missed that.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

tomb raider garbage with no tomb raiding

GET THE FUCK OFF THE STAGE

edit: OH TOMBS CONFIRMED


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

DEUS EX TIME BABY!!


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Deus EX????????


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

For mobile crap?  Fuck off.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, Square-Enix must supply their announcers nice shirts or something.

Nice shirts all around.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

lol people. EVERYONE watched that shit ass Nintendo Conference. They are all dead inside.

... ...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Still no fucking KH3!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

>mobile


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Its just Hitman


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Whenever you hear Square Enix Montreal it's almost certain to be Hitman related.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Still no fucking KH3!



I bet they're only giving info on a KH PS4 collection.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Mobile Tomb Raider?  Not sure if Krory will be pleased or not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

mobile Lara


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't do this to me Square-Enix.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Basically. Deadpan for everything that isn't FF or KH, unconstrained hype and excitement for anything that is FF or KH.



[YOUTUBE]4zLfCnGVeL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Mobile Tomb Raider?  Not sure if Krory will be pleased or not



Oh he will be.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

#GiveMobileachance


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

shameless godzilla audio


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>mobile
>crowd claps

Fuck everything about this crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

now krory can fap on the "go"


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

That was no Hitman.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Isn't this game already on steam?
(FF Heavenly )


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, Heavensward!

Can't wait until early access for it this week!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Mobile Tomb Raider?  Not sure if Krory will be pleased or not



Not just any Lara.

Artsy Farsty Minimalistic Lara Croft. He's probably shooting his pants and wondering why. But he knows. He knows.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

FFXIV meh ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

play Life is Strange you plebs


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Crowd is so fucking dead. Disgusting.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly though, this crowd can eat a dick.

They're making this conference seem much worse than it actually is.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

KH3?????????????????


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

TIME FOR KH3!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

KH3 !!!!!!!!!!! It's on !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

you got your wish you KH fucks !


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

KINGDOM HEARTS


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Kingdom hearts? Who gives a shit!


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

This crowd 

Anyways, KH3


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

How about a translation?


----------



## Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

Translator fell asleep.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

WHERE WAS MY TRANSLATOR?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That's not kingdom hearts


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

FF 7, guys. Not KH.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait, Final Fantasy VII?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Uh it's just FFVII again. Fucking toying with my emotions!.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oops that's just FFVII remake ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

ff7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Translator just left??


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Show us some new stuff.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn Squenix and their trolling!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

If they don't show some gameplay they can eat a dick.

I saw this trailer yesterday.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Give me some gameplay, Square don't let me down.

The text was different


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

FF7 gameplay please?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

ff7 > kh3 



your KH developer is now working on ff7


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Talk about kingdom hearts shows ff7


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

That trailer always gives me goosebumps.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Kek.  The crowd is finally awake.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

The crowd cared for a second there.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

And there's the translator


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

FF7 remastered for PS4 this holiday?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Cancelling the port?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

FF for iOS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

FF7 on IOS ... okay


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

KH3 now?????????????????????


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Now this is KH3, guys.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

lol they moved the ff7 ps4 port ?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

KH3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

TIME FOR KH3 FOR REALZ!!!!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Those three guys woke up.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh shit, the crowd is alive!

oh nevermind what the fuck is this


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

HOLY SHIT ! IT'S ON !


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

I really fucking hate this crowd. 

Finally a pulse from CGI trailer to a remake that was revealed yesterday. 

Everything that is wrong with the SE fanbase in 5 seconds.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

crowd


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh shit, are we getting that website game?!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Awww...what a fucking let down. What's with all this fucking trolling?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

WHAT IS THIS

NO

NO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

there's your kingdom hearts


----------



## creative (Jun 16, 2015)

Holy fuck cyberconnect is on FF7?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Wat                .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This isn't KH3.............


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh crap ...


----------



## Stein (Jun 16, 2015)

At least it has Dearly Beloved...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

I wanted KH3 damnit, not fucking CHI!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I can feel the disappointment right now from a lot of people.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

God tier trolling.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

this is a nintendo level trailer


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 3 will be after this I'm sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

maybe...maybe it is a set up?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2015)

First metroid and now kh....I feel trolled.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

If this is the only Kingdom Hearts thing to be shown I'm going to fucking lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't ask for this.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

crowd dead again


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

the pity claps


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

lol not KH3 but a new KH game....really?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Master level troll


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterful trolling by Square


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Finally!!!! Yes, KH3


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

GOD, FINALLY

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

IT'S ON, BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

YES !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

There see...KH3


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2015)

SE at it again?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

the trolling


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Is this it for real? It fucking better be


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

FUCK YOU SHOW THE GAME


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

GAME OR RIOT


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Talking sucks.  How about gameplay footage?

Wait, before that, let's hear some guys talking!

GWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Show me the fucking game damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

they gotta get the shitty disney games out the way first.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

I need the fucking game not these fucks


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm lost here ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

SHOW ME THE GAME
H
O
W

M
E

T
H
E

G
A
M
E


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

fuck you roy!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

HERE WE GO. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I DON'T CARE ABOUT ROY

SHOW GAME


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

hahaha, these guys are teasing so hard


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck off, ROY


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks fucking beautiful!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

OH SHIT

THE MUSIC

RAGE AWAKENED: THE ORIGIN!!!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

IT'SHAPPENINGGGGGGGGGGGG. IT'S HAPPENINGGGGGG


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fabulous           .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

NEW AWESOME CLOTHES


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

THESE GOOSEBUMPS AND CHILLS PLS NO KILL


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Got a boner here.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

INJECT THIS INTO MY VEINS NOW!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

It's weird how well Square Enix is pulling this off. Weren't they supposed to suck dicks?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Aww yeah, ride the teacups.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Based teacup attack


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

DAT YOUNG XEHANORT AND YOUNG ERAQUS


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Let's fucking go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>no release date


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 16, 2015)

THANK YOU


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

That crowd


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

that looked pretty good for a kingdom hearts game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

No release date.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

That woke the fucking crowd.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

This is real life.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

That fucking bow


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Seriously, legit tears in my eyes.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Young Xehanort and Young Eraqus. And that fucking gameplay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Now they cheer. And even scream like idiots.

Jesus Christ. Weebs everywhere.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

Hmm, Might get this as well. Looks fun  Never played a KH game b4 doe  ).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

sigh...this has been a beautiful conference


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

_THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU_


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow... 

I don't really give a shit about this series, but some of those attacks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Chibi Fantasy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Oooooh, World of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

not a huge fan of KH, but I have to admit that looked cool as hell.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

final fantasy chibi ^__________________^!!!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> that looked pretty good for a kingdom hearts game



I thought the same thing.  I wasn't a fan of the first ones.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

To end their conference with something already shown?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

i*c*st fic material


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Not even gonna lie, I'd play it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

This game looks cool


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> i*c*st fic material



Never change Preet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> i*c*st fic material



preet pls


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Bishie Eraqus


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

the guy making an ff chibi games name is chiba


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks like a fun Final Fantasy  We need more of those.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

He looks like Tanaka from Gaki no Tsukai.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like a chibi version of Record Keeper.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Not even a release window for KHIII.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

SO fucking sick of seeing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fantasy games. 

Give me Deus Ex already.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy World both look good! Are those summons in KH3? Also tangled being added to the KH world.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

A fucking perfect E3 for me! Got everything I wanted!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> i*c*st fic material



Go play Rings of Fate.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

This is like the greatest E3 of all time.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

New Hitman....from yesterday.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> SO fucking sick of seeing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fantasy games.
> 
> Give me Deus Ex already.



But muh Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait a second, isn't that the same shirt Just Cause guy was wearing?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

For a second there I thought the conference was over.  They did that weird outro with the logo and everything.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

this guy looks like mark wahlberg


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

I was never interested with Hitman.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't get over this crowd, they are such assholes.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> He looks like Tanaka from Gaki no Tsukai.


I was thinking that too!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Wait a second, isn't that the same shirt Just Cause guy was wearing?



They bought one nice shirt and they swap it off-stage.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't care about Hitman


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

word going around Persona 5 is going to have a October 2015 US release date.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Stop sleeping on Hitman.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> I was thinking that too!







The Pirate on Wheels said:


> They bought one nice shirt and they swap it off-stage.



#ShirtGate2015



Simon said:


> word going around Persona 5 is going to have a October 2015 US release date.



[excitement intensifies]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> word going around Persona 5 is going to have a October 2015 US release date.



I wish it would've gotten shown somewhere.

I was expecting Sony to show it, but they didn't.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Agent 47 has aged backwards.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> word going around Persona 5 is going to have a October 2015 US release date.



Oh boy, I can't wait for TGS then.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Hitman is what Assassin Creed is supposed to be by the way.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

DmC Dante face agent 47


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I wish it would've gotten shown somewhere.
> 
> I was expecting Sony to show it, but they didn't.


I'm not exactly sure when but new footage is coming sometime this week.


----------



## teddy (Jun 16, 2015)

What's going on with hitman?


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't remind me of Triad Wars.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

New ip?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

So they'll probably close with Final Fantasy XV.

Hope they show some Dragon Quest XI right now though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

STARR OCEAAAAN!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Tri-Ace!  Give me the goods. 

Star Ocean!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Ah, Star Ocean 5, right, forgot that this would be showing up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Ocean?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

STAR OCEANNNNNNNNN. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Ocean


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

is star ocean even good anymore?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Ocean?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

This fucking crowd


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Ocean ... the last one was terrible ...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The audience will never get old to me.


----------



## Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

Look at that collar. By god.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

Popped collar.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Star Ocean ... the last one was terrible ...



No, it really wasn't.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> is star ocean even good anymore?



Gameplay wise, yes. Story wise, not so much.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> is star ocean even good anymore?



We'll find out.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Hope they show Dragon Quest XI after this.  They've hinted that it is being made for a few years now, though they'll probably wait for TGS to show it


----------



## Tim (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Was that the same shirt the other guys were wearing, just with the collar up?

I'm onto you.

#ShirtGate2015


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Ocean 5 looks good as fuck.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Didn't enjoy The Last Hope at all. Hopefully this one is much better.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait, no battle transition? That peeked my interest.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Star ocean 5 is fucking bought


>Your party actually following you

>Seamless Battle.

 fuckin bought


----------



## Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice combat, but how's the waifu simulation?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Digging the combat system and seamless battle switching.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

That 2016 release date. So far away.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Pls gimme Dragon Quest games on the 3DS... that's all that I want.


----------



## Scratchy (Jun 16, 2015)

so 4 was fucking atrocious.

not looking forward to this.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Now announce co-op in combat.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

Men, there's a Zelda in the Treehouse.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok just came home,  Nintendo from the answers of my previous question seemed to be the worst of the lot.  How is Square Enix coming along (loading it up now)?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Bigger parties and they follow you like Pokemon.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2015)

My wallet is going to be more empty than it has ever been. On my Must-buy list.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Pls gimme Dragon Quest games on the 3DS... that's all that I want.



The next Dragon Quest is going to be on console, they've already said this a couple years ago.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## NO (Jun 16, 2015)

A new Deus Ex?


----------



## Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

What is that standing next to him???


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Men, there's a Zelda in the Treehouse.



Link removed

It's the 3ds one.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Good so far
 - KH3
 - Hitman
 - Star Ocean 5.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't understand what the fuck this guy is saying


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Men, there's a Zelda in the Treehouse.



Link us dudemiester.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Deus EX tiem


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Link us dudemiester.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arFsxZ8QWPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> The next Dragon Quest is going to be on console, they've already said this a couple years ago.



I'm talking about the 4-5 Dragon Quest remakes/remasters on 3DS that haven't been in released in the west yet.


----------



## ZE (Jun 16, 2015)

The only reason I wouldn't want a new dragon quest to be announced here is due to me being an HxH fan. Fucking Togashi...


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Deus Ex Cyborg 2029


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

Illuminati?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

this chick is tall as hell


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I'm talking about the 4-5 Dragon Quest remakes/remasters on 3DS that haven't been in released in the west yet.



Ah, yeah, I agree there.  Though they can fucking wait.  Bring Dragon Quest VII first.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

I like this lady she has spunk!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

she is huge


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

Dat neck tattoo.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Ingame trailer


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't even finish Deux EX 3


----------



## ZE (Jun 16, 2015)

With that tattoo that guy was surely a mafia member from japan.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

You know, I know Adam Jensen's voice sounds like Batman.

But I really like it.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## NO (Jun 16, 2015)

This game actually looks finished, good job to them.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Nanomachines, son.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't played a Deus Ex game before but this game looks pretty cool.

"Then isn't it time you brought them into the light..."


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Nanotechnology out the ass.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dat french accent.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, this conference is surreal.

Half of it feels like that Konami conference, while the other half feels wonderful.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This conference is running a bit long..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

this is so weird how the crowd is so quiet. bethesda was the polar opposite, people were yelling for the most plain things.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Dragon Quest?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dat french accent.


Montreal accent you mean.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Portal APP ?



ExoSkel said:


> Montreal accent you mean.





I'm French, I should know.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This crowd better not clap for this mobile shit.

Edit: Excellent work crowd


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

DRAGON QUEST


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Boo, fuck your FF app.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> this is so weird how the crowd is so quiet. bethesda was the polar opposite, people were yelling for the most plain things.


Bethesda was much bigger and there were many fans in the spectators seat. Plus, FO4 is awesome. You can't help but yell.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

One more announcement?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 16, 2015)

FINAL FANCY


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

this chrono trigger?


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

DQ announcement please...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

New RPG ip!


----------



## NO (Jun 16, 2015)

This thread:
>why is the audience so quiet
>audience
>I hate the audience

Literally stop fucking paying attention to what the audience is doing and watch the show.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

CHRONO!!!!!?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

New RPG, you have my attention.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Im not falling for bait


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

This is Chrono?!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck is this shit, man.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

No Chrono Trigger?

The dream is dead.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

New IP, hrm.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

He is so monotone hahahaha


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, now Chrono Trigger and/or Dragon Quest?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

An announcement for a game that they refuse to announce. Nice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

dead silence


----------



## ZE (Jun 16, 2015)

Not one clap was heard that day.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

This time I can't understand what the guy is saying.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> He is so monotone hahahaha


He's Japanese. Their language is monotonous.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Not a single clap during those pauses.

The awkward tension is tangible.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

I like them creating an IP.  But you know...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Moving forward...towards Chrono Trigger?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Now to kill time until the PC conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

someone make a thread for the new nier game. am too lazy


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

square gonna end it with chochobo racing


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh, so they are all wearing different shirts after all.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, that's it. At least it wasn't as bad as Nintendo. What time is PC conference?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Jesus Christ, that audience sucks so much KH dick


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That fucking mask.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

I want that helmet.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

METROID!  PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGu3Xe1uUUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

the woman is by far the most tallest person on stage...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Well, that's it. At least it wasn't as bad as Nintendo. What time is PC conference?



5 hours 40 minutes 10 seconds from now


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

That girl towers over the puny Japanese men.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

this was a great conference


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh, Canadians?

Source

Awesome E3 pre-order sale going on.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

I guess it's over then.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

why did they end it by not showing a game, lol?


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

>"No, thank you!"


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THE CHRONO TRIGGER MUSIC FOR THEN


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

People got what they wanted. KH3 gameplay. That's all they needed from this presentation.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Hahahaha ha ha no Final Fantasy XV


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Welp, that's all the conferences.

What streams are you guys gonna be watching? I know IGN is doing demos all day, and Rooster Teeth will be streaming as well. Any other notable ones?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

KH3 was shown. Don't give a darn about anything else.


----------



## NO (Jun 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> why did they end it by not showing a game, lol?


The VII news was too good to also show XV footage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

someone please tell me the name of that music playing now and before it started

need know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

see ya guys during the PC conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Welp, that's all the conferences.
> 
> What streams are you guys gonna be watching? I know IGN is doing demos all day, and Rooster Teeth will be streaming as well. Any other notable ones?



Still 1 more conference to go.

PC gaming conference.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

That was by far my favorite presentation.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

PC Conference
The only way to win E3 now is bring Gabe on the stage.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Illumunati...........wut?

Square has 8 games I wanna play good for them.


----------



## NO (Jun 16, 2015)

It's really not that great of a conference. Half of these games didn't get release dates and will more than likely be reannounced with next year's E3.

It's kind've bullshit.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone here staying around to discuss some live game demos?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Still 1 more conference to go.
> 
> PC gaming conference.



I'm cautiously optimistic for it. "PC gaming conference" is so vague.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic for it. "PC gaming conference" is so vague.



I have a bad feeling they're gonna rehash a lot of the trailers we saw already.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone is just watching for Half Life. So even if they do end up rehashing the whole time. The last 10 minutes should be worth it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> That bad, heh ...
> What about the new metroid rumor ?



d ...



I'm not home, can someone let me know what I've missed since the Nintendo fiasco?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> d ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not home, can someone let me know what I've missed since the Nintendo fiasco?



Kingdom Hearts 3, Kingdom Hearts 3 and Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not going to have any money this Fall...



> Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - Sept 1
> Mad Max - Sept 1
> Super Mario Maker - Sept 11
> Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer - Sept 25
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3, Kingdom Hearts 3 and Kingdom Hearts 3.



no release date


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2015)

I'M SO HYPED FOR NIER! HOLY FUCK AN ACTUAL SEQUEL TO NIER! WTF SQUARE DO YOU READ MY DREAM JOURNALS?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

if we saw shenmue and last guardian, then half life 3 is def a live possibility


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> no release date



Maybe at TGS!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

No more pre-orders for me until I get a stable source of income again. New RAM + Fallout 4: Pip-Boy Edition has set me back already. 

And I really need to put down the fucking RPGs I've already played a million times and actually start to clear my backlog. I spend like 200 hours on games I've already played. You know how many backlogged games I could blow through in 200 hours!?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> PC Conference
> The only way to win E3 now is bring Gabe on the stage.



Gabe comes on the stage.

Right I'm not going to talk I will show you gameplay footage.

Suddenly on screen

Portal 3
L4D whatever we're at.

total silence

Then the voice of Gman echos.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> I'm not going to have any money this Fall...


Fall is absolutely my worst time to play any games. Since I barely got any times to play most of them.


----------



## Scratchy (Jun 16, 2015)

wait, platinum are doing nier 2, star fox and transformers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I need more Nier PG info, I can't sit still. 

I'm such a hopeless PG fanboy


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

New Fire Emblem Fates English version Dubz trailer was cool. Metroid Prime was disappointing as shit


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> I'm not going to have any money this Fall...



>Home Designer.



Otherwise good list.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> >Home Designer.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise good list.


I'm a sucker for anything Animal Crossing, but i'll definitely wait for reviews for everything on my list.

 I need those fuckin amiibos though.


----------



## November (Jun 16, 2015)

My body was ready for nintendo.
Not for Lametendo


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

November said:


> My body was ready for nintendo.
> Not for Lametendo


It's a same thing.


----------



## November (Jun 16, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> It's a same thing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2015)

November said:


> My body was ready for nintendo.
> Not for Lametendo



Sad to say but isn't that how they always are. Two good conferences followed by one bad one and repeat.

Granted this time they did it to themselves. Everything worth annoucing they did before the actual presentation. They literally had nothing left.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

The controller demo on IGN didn't really justify that 150 price tag.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

ATLUS posted a trailer on their youtube channel.........................

.......................


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Scratchy said:


> wait, platinum are doing nier 2, star fox and transformers?


and Scalebound ?


----------



## Monna (Jun 16, 2015)

Worst e3 ever


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This Metroid game looks so bad on the Treehouse


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2015)

I keep watching the metroid prime trailer, it is so bad it's good. It is such shameful brand marketing


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

I honestly hope they don't sell a single copy of that Metroid game


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2015)

When is this supposed PC Gaming  Conference? I don't have a good PC (actually, my PC is so shit it  freezes when I try to type out sentences like this...) but I'd still be  interested in watching.


Scud said:


> I honestly hope they don't sell a single copy of that Metroid game



Me too, but then they'll probably be like "Well, it's clear no one cares about Metroid anymore. Let's not make any more games for it ever." 

We can't win.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Olivia said:


> When is this supposed PC Gaming Conference? I don't have a good PC (actually, my PC is so shit it freezes when I try to type out sentences like this...) but I'd still be interested in watching.



In 4 hrs and 30 mins.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Alright, time to play through Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker.

It's a good Nintendo game, guys.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2015)

I missed the nintendo Conference any thing good?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> I missed the nintendo Conference any thing good?


Best fucking conference of the year. Hands down demolished Sony and Bethesda conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

These guys making the Metroid game more interesting than it really is. It does look kind of fun though.

Live Uncharted 4 game demo on IGN in 30 for those interested.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm still in shock at how bad the Nintendo event was, I'm trying to just play Smash and move past it but they're showing off that fucking metroid travesty on the treehouse


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> I missed the nintendo Conference any thing good?



Lackluster. The only worthwhile new games besides Star Fox Zero were all for 3DS. WiiU only got release dates and extended trailers for games we already know lots about. 

Just hope the next Nintendo Direct is better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2015)

You were better off.

New Star Fox and the translation of FE:IF is FE: Fate.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Nothing memorable from Nintendo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

All these BRB screens on these streams. I remember G4 would take the freaking camera and actually go on the show floor. Sigh.


----------



## Monna (Jun 16, 2015)

1/10 overall e3. Just how I expected it

Butter luck next year


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

So sounds like I missed nothing from Nintendo and Square, as expected.

Thankfully, Sony, MS, EA, and Bethesda blew this year up with some wonderful shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Jane with that shit tier trolling.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

krory, you missed TOMB RAIDER footage


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

NEW TOMB RAIDER FOOTAGE


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]arFsxZ8QWPM[/YOUTUBE]

Mario and Lugi: Paper Jam Live gameplay demo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> I missed the nintendo Conference any thing good?



The dislikes on the youtube video outweight the likes, if that's any indication of how it went.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> krory, you missed TOMB RAIDER footage



Shit, did Square show more or was it the same stuff during the MS conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

FFFFF...

I HATE THIS E3

BECAUSE I CAN'T DECIDE IF I WANT AN EMILY KALDWIN AVATAR, FAITH CONNORS, OR LARA CROFT

MY PENIS CAN ONLY GET SO ERECT


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

NEW STUFF, KRORY


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

This year's E3 massively makes up for a very underwhelming Steam Sale (though Rockstar getting caught being as devious as CDPR makes up for it, too).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

they showed the same TR trailer as MS


but then they showed behind the scenes dev shit on how Laras model is created


IT WAS BEAUTIFUL, LARA IS JUST GORGEOUS, MOST BEAUTIFUL WOMAN EVER, I CAME


----------



## Monna (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Jane with that shit tier trolling.


not when I have no interest in jrpgs and most western games

video games are dead


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

lol that Rockstar fiasco.

Advertising GTA5 as $20 and/or including an in-game cash card with the game and then cutting it 25%, so it still ends up as $60. Because the in-game cash card counts as a digital item, it and GTA5 can't be refunded using Steam's new refund system.

So fucking scummy, Rockstar.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  2h2 hours ago
> "by 2029 mankind will have developed nanotechnology, but we still won't have finished developing the Final Fantasy VII Remake" - Square Enix


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Really?



Yeppers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Jane said:


> not when I have no interest in jrpgs and most western games
> 
> video games are dead



So you aren't interested in games?

Why are you here again?




Death-kun said:


> lol that Rockstar fiasco.
> 
> Advertising GTA5 as $20 and/or including an in-game cash card with the game and then cutting it 25%, so it still ends up as $60. Because the in-game cash card counts as a digital item, it and GTA5 can't be refunded using Steam's new refund system.
> 
> So fucking scummy, Rockstar.





Dream said:


> Really?



Yup.  They're worse than CDPR to me right now.


----------



## Monna (Jun 16, 2015)

> "by 2029 mankind will have developed nanotechnology, but we still won't have Metal Gear Rising 2" - Platinum and Konami


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> lol that Rockstar fiasco.
> 
> Advertising GTA5 as $20 and/or including an in-game cash card with the game and then cutting it 25%, so it still ends up as $60. Because the in-game cash card counts as a digital item, it and GTA5 can't be refunded using Steam's new refund system.
> 
> So fucking scummy, Rockstar.



Yeah, they can go fuck themselves. If anyone wants GTAV they should get it at G2A.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Srsly, I don't even know how to process all of this. 

There's like a million avatars i want.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Yup.  They're worse than CDPR to me right now.



Even worse is just how hilariously petty and scummy it is. The game has sold like 50 million copies and Rockstar is still trying to nickel & dime the fuck out of their fanbase.



Atlas said:


> Yeah, they can go fuck themselves. If anyone wants GTAV they should get it at G2A.



I got mine for $30 at Nuuvem at launch. It's region free.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This Mario and Luigi game looks really fun. Should sell a lot of 3DS systems.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> This Mario and Luigi game looks really fun. Should sell a lot of 3DS systems.



The Mario & Luigi series is rock solid. Every game is great, and seeing them combine it with Paper Mario is kinda mindblowing. It's not something I would've ever expected.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Atlus released the same trailer. 

damn man
I was excited for Atlus this E3


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Atlus            .


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Even worse is just how hilariously petty and scummy it is. The game has sold like 50 million copies and Rockstar is still trying to nickel & dime the fuck out of their fanbase.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for $30 at Nuuvem at launch. It's region free.



Thankfully I have little to no interest in it, so I won't be suckered by them. atskully


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> The dislikes on the youtube video outweight the likes, if that's any indication of how it went.



So i guess nintendos bodies weren't ready


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Shit, did Square show more or was it the same stuff during the MS conference?



New footage AND a new game as well.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> So i guess nintendos bodies weren't ready



More like they got bodied.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> So i guess nintendos bodies weren't ready



Their puppet bodies.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Br2CDn8ISWE[/YOUTUBE]

Uncharted 4 Live Gameplay.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

Well at least iwata seems to know what the consensus on the direct is



Lot of people think this E3 is a sign they're moving on to NX, what exactly is NX going to be anyway?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

For those interested that haven't seen the thread, here's some more Dishonored 2 info:


As mentioned, you can choose between Corvo Attano and Emily Kadwin (it sounds like, as trailer indicates, Emily is main character)
Your choice of character dictates the powers you have and will affect how you can tackle each assassination
Emily's current powers include a "magical" grappling hook as well as an ability called "Shadow Walking", as see in the end of the trailer (where Emily crawls along the wall with shadowy limbs) - this was a power cut from the first game
As shown, Emily will have the crossbow and the Arc Mine sub-weapons as seen in The Knife of Dunwall
Emily was trained in being an assassin by Corvo to help her as they attempt to find the source of The Dunwall Plague
The story begins fifteen years after the end of the Dunwall Plague (the end of the first game)
It takes place in Karnaca, a city in the continent of Serkonos. Serkonos is south of Dunwall, Karnaca being the birthplace of Corvo and the source of Bone Charms
Karnaca has more advanced technology than Dunwall (as seen by the robot enemies), and different environments with both urban and natural areas
As Emily and Corvo try to discover the source of the Dunwall Plague, the Empire of the Isles is in danger as an "otherworldy usurper seizes the throne"
Finally, Harvey Smith (co-director of _Dishonored_ and part of the original _Deus Ex_ series) confirms: you can play the *entire* game without killing a single person.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo digital event was embarrassing.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7gkGMcYyFhY[/YOUTUBE]

Gamestop coverage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2015)

The Nintendo conference was bad.. I just finished with it.. Terrible bad... Even tho I am looking forward to StarFox Zero.. I kind it like the idea behind it.. Also X is a must for me. After that is FE. A lot of 3DS support and not WiiU.. it does look bad.. No Retro game? wtf was that Metroid Prime thing? :/

4/10


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2015)

Jane said:


> not when I have no interest in jrpgs and most western games
> 
> video games are dead



You could have just said I don't like video games, man.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> Nintendo digital event was embarrassing.



I was just about to ask if Nintendo impressed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> For those interested that haven't seen the thread, here's some more Dishonored 2 info:
> 
> 
> As mentioned, you can choose between Corvo Attano and Emily Kadwin (it sounds like, as trailer indicates, Emily is main character)
> ...



All of this sounds cool as fuck.

I got Low Chaos on my first playthrough of Dishonored, but now I wanna do a no-kill run with all the DLC and stuff. 

The only thing that saddened me about the Dishonored 2 reveal was no gameplay. Not even in-engine footage. I hope they show it off soon.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> For those interested that haven't seen the thread, here's some more Dishonored 2 info:
> 
> 
> As mentioned, you can choose between Corvo Attano and Emily Kadwin (it sounds like, as trailer indicates, Emily is main character)
> ...


While it's probably only a short single player game, that all sounds fucking great


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> While it's probably only a short single player game, that all sounds fucking great



Dishonored was pretty lengthy depending. It could take 20-25 hours if you went low chaos and decided to search every nook and cranny for secrets. But you could also beat it super quickly if you just decided to go from A to B and killed everything in your way.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2015)

Jane said:


> not when I have no interest in jrpgs and most western games
> 
> video games are dead



Video games haven't been good since like 2008.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> lol that Rockstar fiasco.
> 
> Advertising GTA5 as $20 and/or including an in-game cash card with the game and then cutting it 25%, so it still ends up as $60. Because the in-game cash card counts as a digital item, it and GTA5 can't be refunded using Steam's new refund system.
> 
> So fucking scummy, Rockstar.



 

That greed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Also, not sure if it was mentioned in the conference but sounds like DH2 is coming first quarter of 2016.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Dishonored was pretty lengthy depending. It could take 20-25 hours if you went low chaos and decided to search every nook and cranny for secrets. But you could also beat it super quickly if you just decided to go from A to B and killed everything in your way.



Sometimes NOT killing things could be just as quick too, though. Once you got direction and timing down, you could get through things pretty quickly.

The BIG thing is whether you kill the targets or do the non-lethal option. The non-lethal option always takes a lot more time than just killing them.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Dishonored was pretty lengthy depending. It could take 20-25 hours if you went low chaos and decided to search every nook and cranny for secrets. But you could also beat it super quickly if you just decided to go from A to B and killed everything in your way.



 I finished Dishonored and both DLCs in 12 hours in low chaos for everything but Knife of Dunwall where I didn't get a chaos achievement at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

This is far from being the worst E3. Stop trolling


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Been a pretty great E3.

Just not a great day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

I enjoyed the SquareEnix conference tbh.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Yesterday was the best. Today was alright. I blame it all on Nintendo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

IGN's stream froze the entire live Deus Ex demo. And came back during their "brb" screens. G4 come back.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

If SE didn't have the speakers and commentators, it would have been MUCH MORE enjoyable. Nonetheless, overall, it was a good showing of games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I finished Dishonored and both DLCs in 12 hours in low chaos for everything but Knife of Dunwall where I didn't get a chaos achievement at all



I could see that. Did you do non-lethal for the assassination targets or just kill them outright? You can still get low chaos with some kills, namely if you just kill the targets. Like I said, doing the non-lethal options for them can takes some time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

And fuck the haters, this was a *fabulous* E3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

hmm I missed Dishonored but now I feel like I gotta try it and then the 2-nd one



off-topic, but would you people recommend playing the 2014 Thief game or not ?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

The amount of detail on this model though. Maybe, there's hope for this Star Fox game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I could see that. Did you do non-lethal for the assassination targets or just kill them outright? You can still get low chaos with some kills, namely if you just kill the targets. Like I said, doing the non-lethal options for them can takes some time.



No idea anymore

But I know I basically got lost several times so I can't say I was rushing


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This has been a really great E3. The only people complaining now let Ubisoft or Nintendo disappoint them. 

Also, what streams are you guys using? I was excited for Rooster Teeth's stream, but half of it has been Please Stand By so far instead of actually showing stuff. They talk for like 15 minutes and then leave for 30 minutes.



Krorypheus said:


> Sometimes NOT killing things could be just as quick too, though. Once you got direction and timing down, you could get through things pretty quickly.
> 
> The BIG thing is whether you kill the targets or do the non-lethal option. The non-lethal option always takes a lot more time than just killing them.



This is true too. Non-lethal options for actual targets always took way longer. But I thought they were way more fun. I'm gonna ghost through DH2 with Emily as well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> hmm I missed Dishonored but now I feel like I gotta try it and then the 2-nd one
> 
> 
> 
> off-topic, but would you people recommend playing the 2014 Thief game or not ?



99% of people will tell you no.

Personally, I really enjoyed it but I also have no ties whatsoever to the original game and no nostalgia. It was pretty enjoyable to me, though I don't get this "blah blah brooding" talk people often say about 2014 Garrett.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2015)

That Metroid Prime thing hurt my heart.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Has Naruto been on since that Metroid Prime thing?

He might not have lived through it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Come on, everyone, let's dance while we wait for the PC Gaming Show. 

[YOUTUBE]z5jQkf4zDT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

"The Ubisoft Press Conference showed more 3rd Party Games for Wii U than the Nintendo Event. And they only showed one. #NintendoE3"

I love this Kiz Hirai parody Twitter.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy had the best e3 reaction.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope they show games or at least announce/confirm some PC releases (cough TR2 cough ff7 remake, ff15) on the PC conference instead of just hardware/Win10/engines/VR


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

This PC Conference is going to make or break Phil Spencer's promises regarding Microsoft getting back to PC gaming.

I mean, they've already made minor progress but still...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> This PC Conference is going to make or break Phil Spencer's promises regarding Microsoft getting back to PC gaming.
> 
> I mean, they've already made minor progress but still...



It'll probably just be VR focus on PC because everyone knows the Xbone won't have the hardware for that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sGu3Xe1uUUg[/YOUTUBE]

10% like 90% dislike


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> [YOUTUBE]sGu3Xe1uUUg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 10% like 90% dislike



I've never touched Metroid in my life but even I felt like some part of me was just raped and then thrown into the garbage bin by Nintendo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

we need to send someone to confirm Naruto is ok


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2015)

It should get canned, game looks like complete shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't stop staring at Lara's cleavage in Weiss' sig.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

beastly Persian strategy

Been waiting for this game, Shinen games are always awesome


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I can't stop staring at Lara's cleavage in Weiss' sig.


   .


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Was this shown at Nintendo's conference?


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Was this shown at Nintendo's conference?



Nope, Idk why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Was this shown at Nintendo's conference?



No it wasn't. Did they deem it too scury for the direct?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


>





Then just don't buy it if you don't want it.  There's no point in trying to petition for its cancellation, and it just makes you look like a spoiled child having a tantrum.  

Honestly, it is like "Naruto" all over again because of how it ended.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Was this shown at Nintendo's conference?



Nope, not at all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Then just don't buy it if you don't want it.  There's no point in trying to petition for its cancellation, and it just makes you look like a spoiled child having a tantrum.
> 
> Honestly, it is like "Naruto" all over again because of how it ended.



It seems some people can't take a joke.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

They're showing Chibi Robo: Zip Line Dash on the Nintendo Treehouse right now.

Maybe if they showed more shit we knew little about it wouldn't have been such a lackluster conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks like shit. If they showed this it would have been worse.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It seems some people can't take a joke.



I'm referring to the petitioner, not the post.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It looks like shit. If they showed this it would have been worse.



The beginning said "Development in Progress".  I assume that means the trailer is comprised of beta footage for the game, and that the game will likely be improved as it goes further into development.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It looks like shit. If they showed this it would have been worse.



Fuck outta here, Chibi-Robo is the best.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

What if Valve decides to kickstart Half-life 3 for 3 mil USD


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Courtesy of Harvey, some pictures of the display for Dishonored 2 over at E3 - Emily's costume for the game, labeled as "Royal Outfit."

The first two pictures, you can also see a portrait of the older Corvo. Final picture, you can also see a model of the robotic enemy shown in trailer.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> What if Valve decides to kickstart Half-life 3 for 3 mil USD



Given all the buzz I've heard about it, they'd get the money in an hour - three hours tops.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> What if Valve decides to kickstart Half-life 3 for 3 mil USD



They could put a billion and it'll be funded.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

To be honest, no one would be complaining about Metroid Prime: Federation Force if they had also given us a "real" Metroid game. I've wanted something like Metroid Prime Hunters on the 3DS for a long time because I loved the shit out of it back on the DS. But they gave us this instead of a Metroid game we all wanted, and now when this game bombs they're gonna think no one cares about Metroid anymore and can the series for good.

gg, Nintendo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

BLOPSIII footage.

[YOUTUBE]Br2CDn8ISWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Bowser in this Skylander game though. Crushing shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> To be honest, no one would be complaining about Metroid Prime: Federation Force if they had also given us a "real" Metroid game. I've wanted something like Metroid Prime Hunters on the 3DS for a long time because I loved the shit out of it back on the DS. But they gave us this instead of a Metroid game we all wanted, *and now when this game bombs they're gonna think no one cares about Metroid anymore and can the series for good.*
> 
> gg, Nintendo.



Maybe that was their plan all along


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Never thought Nintendo would pull a SEGA/Capcom/Konami. Lack of Metroid is both annoying and worrisome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Corvo be like



(Yes, I stole this from tumblr)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

link


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, I'd murder puppies right now for a higher filesize allotment for avatars.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy on Nintendo Treehouse Live spent like 45 minutes talking about Bowser in Skylanders.  I dunno how the fuck he managed to pull it off, but by god he did it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Shenmue Update: $2,721,768


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

Where can I watch the PC conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

So when does PC conference start?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So when does PC conference start?


9pm est, same time as sony


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

It's not at 8pm est?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo should just release a new console now. The Wii U is pretty much a joke at this point.



Death-kun said:


> This guy on Nintendo Treehouse Live spent like 45 minutes talking about Bowser in Skylanders.  I dunno how the fuck he managed to pull it off, but by god he did it.



What else is he gonna talk about? Only new Wii U game I think they announced was Star Fox. LOL


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

More importantly, where can we watch it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Guess I'll just go play Dragon Age until it's time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

BioWare released in a blog some minor details about ME:A

Been in development since 2013
You play a human, male or female (not the character you saw in the trailer)
ME:A takes place far away from and long after the original trilogy
You'll explore a new galaxy called Andromeda
Being built with the Frostbite engine


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2015)

Hosted by Day9? Hahaha fuck this is going to be great


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Let's see if the PC conference can recover an abysmal Steam Sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Fire Emblem: Fates on the Nintendo Treehouse.

It looks besto.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> It's not at 8pm est?


nm, its 8pm


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

40 minutes until first ever E3 PC conference starts.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GPQW-qc67pE[/YOUTUBE]

  


At least it looks like Gates to Infinity was just a hiccup. Keep that PMD quality up, Nintendo. It's my favorite Pokemon spin-off series.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there a youtube stream?  I've found youtube to be more reliable this year than twitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Is there a youtube stream?  I've found youtube to be more reliable this year than twitch.



I haven't seen one, unfortunately. Looks like Twitch is it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Is there a youtube stream?  I've found youtube to be more reliable this year than twitch.



According to this, there's no IGN pre or post show for the PC panel.



So I'm not sure if that means they're going to cover it at all. But I guess it's worth checking out their stream.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Br2CDn8ISWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Stream just went live 

3 minutes to go


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeez, is every Twitch chat cancer given digital form?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>#pcgamingshow starts in 59:41

WAT


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

1 hour? fuck that noise

i dont even PC game ;_;


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Everything on PC gets delayed, even its own conference.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Jeez, is every Twitch chat cancer given digital form?



Feels much worse to me.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

and back to Supernatural on Netflix.  Yeah Dean, you fuck that ginger angel!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

What the fuck was the point of the countdown on their site?

A countdown for a countdown?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought the conference was at 9?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

How long is the delay?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I thought the conference was at 9?



To actually address the time point.

On the twitch stream, it's saying this.

"Watch the PC Gaming Show, Show starts @ 6 PM PDT Tues., June 16!"

So whatever 6PM pacific time is for you should be the time it starts. 

Hopefully. 



Dream said:


> How long is the delay?



45 minutes until it starts.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Also, top kek


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

42 more minutes of games trivia.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> To actually address the time point.
> 
> On the twitch stream, it's saying this.
> 
> ...



6pm PDT is 9pm EDT.

6pm PDT (Pacific)
7pm MDT (Mountain)
8pm CDT (Central)
9pm EDT (Eastern)


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> 6pm PDT is 9pm EDT.
> 
> 6pm PDT (Pacific)
> 7pm MDT (Mountain)
> ...



ty Krory


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Fucking asshole confused me.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank god I was not the only one who mixed up the times.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 16, 2015)

>mfw coming into this thread thinking i'm half an hour late for the PC stream
>mfw it's still 26 minutes away from starting

Well shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Times were right.

Matched up to both the pcgamingshow's own site, as well as other countdowns like e3countdown.com and schedules posted on ign and reddit.

PCGamer's the ones who arbitrarily decided to have their countdown be counting down to the start of another countdown.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

I ain't missed shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

>PCGamer

Well no wonder.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

> Hosted by Sean ‘Day[9]’ Plott, the PC Gaming Show will take place at the Belasco Theater in Los Angeles on Tuesday, June 16, 2015. In partnership with Twitch, the PC Gaming Show will be streamed live, and feature new game reveals, updates on beloved series, and perspectives from key PC developers.





> PC Gamer Show will feature speakers from developers, hardware companies, and more. The following speakers have been confirmed for the event:
> AMD
> Devolver
> Humble Bundle
> ...





List of all the companies that are confirmed to be there (there could be more that aren't officially confirmed) in 13 minutes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

T minus 7 minutes


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> List of all the companies that are confirmed to be there (there could be more that aren't officially confirmed) in 13 minutes.



Gaben could appear.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

OH BOY THIS TOP GEAR MUSIC

THE NOSTALGIA BONER!


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

@Preet - You mean to apologize for that paid mod bullshit?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

4 minutes before it starts! 

(Unless they pull more bullshit)


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

> You might not have noticed through the thick fog of fan fervor surrounding yesterday’s announcement of a Kickstarter for Shenmue 3, but the $2 million Ys Net is aiming to raise is an awfully low budget for a game these days, especially when you consider that at the time of its release, the original Shenmue held the record for the highest production costs with a budget of over $47 million. The Kickstarter met its goal within nine hours, and at the time of writing, it’s pulled in nearly $2.8 million from over 35,000 backers, making it reasonably likely that the project will hit its highest stretch goal of $4 million before time’s up. But even so, where’s the rest of the money coming from?
> 
> During the PlayStation E3 livestream today, Sony’s Gio Corsi confirmed the publisher is aiding development. Corsi said that Shenmue 3 was the most frequently requested title for his Third-Party Production team to work on, so the Kickstarter was a way to test the waters and see if fans were willing to put their money where their mouth is: “If the fans come in and back it, then absolutely we’re going to make this a reality.”
> 
> While some previous Kickstarters have underestimated production costs and needed further funding to bail them out, Shenmue 3 marks the first time that a publisher has so apparently set funding goals at arbitrary price points rather than a figure that reflects the true cost of development. It’s a strange statement on the role that crowdfunding has come to play in both generating and gauging hype for a game.



(    Filler   )


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> @Preet - You mean to apologize for that paid mod bullshit?



No, to announce HL3.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> (    Filler   )



Pretty much as expected.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

T minus 2 minutes


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Isnt this shit supposed to be more than 2 hours?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

T minues 1 minuteeeee


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

10 seconds


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Here we go.  Don't fail me now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>orange wrench


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

>Dew in a wine glass
lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>mountain dew

pig disgusting


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Did these motherfuckers just pour Mountain Dew into a wine glass?


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

The Mountain Dew


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

This intro


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

That music choice


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, if nothing else, this conference has the best intro.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Us PC master race people are classy, Preet. You should know that.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

PC Gaming: Serious Business edition


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

That bottle of Mountain Dew segment made me proud to own a lousy PC.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

This is already better than nintendont


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy is 100x more enthusiastic than anyone in the Square Enix conference.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Is this a late night talk show format?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Show games, stop talking.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Did I miss anything?



Just these pricks talking instead of showing games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

PC master race is sophisticated.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Did I miss anything?



A glorious introduction.

Aside from that, it's just started with killing floor 2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> This guy is 100x more enthusiastic than anyone in the Square Enix conference.



You know who else was enthusiastic?

Mr. Caffeine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Killing Floor 2 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Never heard of this but it looks fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

Am I watching E3 or a late night chat show?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I want KIlling Floor 2 so bad. 

Someone buy it for me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Killing Floor 2 looks pretty sweet.



I DLed it when the beta went live last month.

It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Am I watching E3 or a late night chat show?



PC master race has a little more class than console peasants.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Top kek                .


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You know who else was enthusiastic?
> 
> Mr. Caffeine.



this fgt.....


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Was that intro brought to us by Geoff Keighley?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

New game 

Edit: Vietnam?


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Ohohohoho, I like.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Vietnam stuff again?  Could be good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> PC master race has a little more class than console peasants.



 Boring more like it...


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Citizen? :33


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Citizen!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>couldn't be with us here today

Gabe-

>star citizen


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Star motherfucking citizen


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That face animation is actually pretty damned good.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Patch 

Anyways, Star Citizen looks fabulous.  Release date when?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to swing cardboard tubes in a warehouse in a ninja suit for a living.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

There will be another PC conference next year?  We'll see about that.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Chief gaming scientist


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy got some graphics cards with him. Gimme gimme.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Chief gaming scientist



Better than HoopDawg


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Fury X hiding in that briefcase.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

lol @ Preet thinking they will give us a release date for Star Citizen


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> Better than HoopDawg



Hoop Dawg is the hero we need, but not the one we deserve.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fury X

-low energy consume
-more powerful than titan X maxwell and more faster


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

My enjoyment of this is dead.  Fuck off already, AMD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

That 360 is tiny.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm just going to go sleep over here, wake me up when the boring non-game shit is done.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

>More faster


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Tell me more about DX12, AMD.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I want his accent.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

AMD is one of the sponsors. You knew they were going to be in the conference one way or the other.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

This would be fascinating if I knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Well at least pc conference is making the Nintendo one look better.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> This would be fascinating if I knew what he was talking about.



No, it really wouldn't.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> This would be fascinating if I knew what he was talking about.



As somebody who does know what he's talking about?  No, no it wouldn't be fascinating, just boring.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm on nVidia so this is kind of awkward.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> As somebody who does know what he's talking about?  No, no it wouldn't be fascinating, just boring.



This, all stuff we already know.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

"6 core monitor"

Those 5 people:  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

I cant watch this boring bleh.

the bethesda show yesterday was the only one that interested me


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

What krory and Enclave said.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

>I've got a 6-core monitor
>Twitch is prolly giving me a 6.5/10 right now

At least this guy knows how to make me chuckle.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Phanalax, Bethesda was on Sunday.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh cool, Deus Ex. I hope they actually show it soon.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations!  Nintendo no longer has the worst conference.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh cool, Deus Ex. I hope they actually show it soon.


Why show it when you can simply talk about it?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

welp its 3 hours

bethesda, blizzard and valve will talk later


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

well yesterday flew by o.0


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

PC Napper race


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Pls Enclave.  Nintendo sucked.  This is just boring for the most part.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

this conference is 3 hours long?  FUCK THAT.

Nintendo at least had some stupid fun with the puppets and had Star Fox.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Phanalax, Bethesda was on Sunday.



Not in E3 time


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh cool, Deus Ex. I hope they actually show it soon.



Format seems to be talk show --> gameplay/trailer --> more talking

I have a feeling it's gonna be like that the whole show.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Depth of field. 

pls turn it off


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> welp its 3 hours
> 
> bethesda, blizzard and valve will talk later



Wat.  Did Valve say that they will appear here?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> this conference is 3 hours long?  FUCK THAT.
> 
> Nintendo at least had some stupid fun with the puppets and had Star Fox.



O-oh god.

I'm gonna watch it all. 

What have I gotten myself into


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyways, game looks pretty as fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls Enclave.  Nintendo sucked.  This is just boring for the most part.



 Boring=sucks


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Superman


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

I can count the hairs on Jensen's chinny-chin-chin.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo did meh, but compared to the other two it was complete trash.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Gameplay


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

>not stealthing through Deus Ex

pls go, devs


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

yes iirc, valve will be there to tall about dota probably.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo wasn't "Meh." It was an abortion.

And Ubisoft was even worse.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This thing is 3 hours long? 

Patchy, we'll go down together.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

You could be a combat player in Deus Ex before you got all your upgrade packs?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow tht had to be the most boring showing I have ever seen.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Half-Life 3 mention from audience member


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Guy shouted half life 3 in audience.

Half Life 3 confirmed


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

half life 3!!!1!!1!1!!


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

this shit is garbage.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, it's Lorde.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think I can do this.

I'll just check in every ten, fifteen minutes while playing DA.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Total War


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh wait, Lorde. Brb, fapping.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

whatever music that is, it sounds like lorde

edit: well im retarded or a genius.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Half Life 3 pls. 



Krorypheus said:


> Nintendo wasn't "Meh." It was an abortion.
> 
> And Ubisoft was even worse.



Same shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This thing is 3 hours long?
> 
> Patchy, we'll go down together.



>3 hours long
>3 hours
>3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Total War Warhammer coming up!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Oh wait, Lorde. Brb, fapping.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Is it really worth the wait though. I feel like Gaben isn't gonna show up.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Wat.  Did Valve say that they will appear here?



If we can *confirm* Valve will definitely be here, I will watch a full 3 hours happily.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> Is it really worth the wait though. I feel like Gaben isn't gonna show up.



They're not on the list of confirmed people.

But I'm not ruling out the possibility.

I must watch.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey its basically a Sony/MS Conference + 1 hour. Think of it that way.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >3 hours long
> >3 hours
> >3



You could help me shop for a graphics card.  It's basically the same thing you're seeing, but interactive and multiplayer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Hey its basically a Sony/MS Conference + 1 hour. Think of it that way.



I do not remember either starting this....this.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Furious George, unless Valve lied then they won't be appearing. :/


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

>Excited about Valve appearance

y?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Microsoft stuff?  Not sure if I want.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Phil Spencer?


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Didn't we already see enough of Phil Spencer.
yada yada windows 10


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Show directx 12


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

whelp time to go take a bathroom break and not miss anything...Phil Spencer....


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Announce Halo 5 for PC and people will care.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>Lost our way

Okay.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't care about Microsofts plans, just show their fucking games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >3 hours long
> >3 hours
> >3



It has been foretold in the stars.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

Age of Empires IV?
Rise of Legends/Nations 2?
Age of Mythology 2?
Mechwarrior V?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Stop making directx.

Support vulkan instead, Microsoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

inb4 Halo 5, Gears Remaster, Gears 4, and Tomb Raider announced for PC


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol who asked for killer insinct


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Oooh, Killer Instinct on PC.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Killer Instinct on pc


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

KI for PC.....


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

killer instinct to pc..

I like how 4 of us post the same thing, as if the others didnt hear 

edit: make that 7


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

KI announced for PC!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Killer Instinct on PC


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Oooh, Killer Instinct on PC.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

KI has some wonderful music.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fable....fuck this conference.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh look, we're going to hear about the shit Fable.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Halo 5 or fuck off?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel so horrible because I bought it on Xbox One.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> Lol who asked for killer insinct





Death-kun said:


> Oooh, Killer Instinct on PC.





Patchouli said:


> Killer Instinct on pc





Dream said:


> KI for PC.....





Phanalax said:


> killer instinct to pc..
> 
> I like how 4 of us post the same thing, as if the others didnt hear





ExoSkel said:


> KI announced for PC!!!





Kaitou said:


> Killer Instinct on PC





Krorypheus said:


> Oooh, Killer Instinct on PC.



I can't tell what's sarcastic or not here.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I can't tell what's sarcastic or not here.



I like KI, I just suck at it.

So the music's the thing I like the most.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I can't tell what's sarcastic or not here.



I'd think it's all sarcastic, it's an old game, who cares.  Street Fighter V is more exciting and even that isn't very exciting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I like KI, I just suck at it.
> 
> So the music's the thing I like the most.



I suck at all fighters, it's just my nature.  But some look fun. Like Skullgirls, that shit is like two buck right now on Steam but me sucking so badly at fighters has me not getting it.

But Killer Instinct was beautiful when I was young. Fuck Mortal Kombat and shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

It's a decent fighting game. -shrugs-

I need to play it more though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I suck at all fighters, it's just my nature.  But some look fun. Like Skullgirls, that shit is like two buck right now on Steam but me sucking so badly at fighters has me not getting it.
> 
> But Killer Instinct was beautiful when I was young. Fuck Mortal Kombat and shit.



It also has that 2spooky character now/soon.


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 16, 2015)

its _another_ fighting game.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck this.  I'm going to go read some fanfics.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

>Preet READING fanfics and not WRITING them

Typical.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I guess the upside to the long, drawn-out format is we actually get to know the specifics on things that got glossed over.

Just wish they had some not tf2 clones to ramble about.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck this.  I'm going to go read some fanfics.



Lemme know if you find any good i*c*st ones with cute imoutos.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Preet READING fanfics and not WRITING them
> 
> Typical.



Krory, you still haven't responded to my PM about the fanfic I am working on.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Krory, you still haven't responded to my PM about the fanfic I am working on.



Preet, you still haven't made me mod of the Arcade.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Lemme know if you find any good i*c*st ones with cute imoutos.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Lemme know if you find any good i*c*st ones with _kawaii_ imoutos.



Fixed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not down for this. 

CinemaSins just uploaded Everything Wrong with 50 Shades of Grey. Gotta do that. 

Will return for updates from you fine ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Preet, you still haven't made me mod of the Arcade.



Reply first and then I might consider it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Reply first and then I might consider it.



I would if you were remotely serious. 

But I'll get around to ti.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Gears for PC?!!!!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll read and review if that's yours.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

What's ultimate edition?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Meh, not a Gears fan.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, I'm interested with this.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> What's ultimate edition?



Basically the remaster of the first Gears of War.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Oooh, Gears on PC. 


Bookmarked. 

And what fanfic are you writing?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I'll read and review if that's yours.



Not mine. 

Also, GOW for PC?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Basically the remaster of the first Gears of War.



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> And what fanfic are you writing?



An epic Harry Potter x twin sister fanfic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

"Ugh this is the worst conference ever" - people 20 minutes ago.

Fucking drama queens


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> An epic Harry Potter x twin sister fanfic.



I assume she has a lightning bolt shaped vag?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh god.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> An epic Harry Potter x twin sister fanfic.



You've captured my interest just because I'm curious. If you ever want another person to check it out, I'm available.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Are you shitting me.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> An epic Harry Potter x twin sister fanfic.



I listen to and read and review your story if it isn't actually Harry Potter.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> "Ugh this is the worst conference ever" - people 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Fucking drama queens



So not the most boring ever!  American Truck Simulator is proof!

/end sarcasm


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

American Truck Simulator!?!?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Gears remaster isn't like fucking Tomb Raider or some shit, too.





It' completely remade.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> So not the most boring ever!  Euro Truck Simulator is proof!
> 
> /end sarcasm


It's actually quite calm game. It helps me relax.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

At least the truck simulator stuff only took a minute


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll end up getting Gears just because I never played it on 360 and, supposedly, the first one is the best one.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> It's actually quite calm game. It helps me relax.



I suppose I could see the draw in that regard.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

As someone that likes Euro Truck Simulator 2 I already knew about American truck simulator.  I hope it is just as relaxing and good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

So does this mean Gears will be available on Steam, or is Windows doing their own PC gaming thing again?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh snap.  CCP.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Blessed Eve


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

The Microsoft stuff just now though made it harder for me to justify buying an xbox one while being a major PC user.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I Just want Gears on Steam, that would be awesome.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Fucking Day Z guy?  Probably making a zombie survival game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

DayZ dev!?!?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

He's not done with Day Z.
He's avoiding this question.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Back from the bathroom what did I miss?

*reads just 3-4 pages*


 Not Valve or Blizzard I see


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy is the ultimate definition of an asshole dev.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Superman said:


> Back from the bathroom what did I miss?
> 
> *reads just 3-4 pages*
> 
> ...



You missed Dream teasing us with his probably more interesting fanfiction.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

Dean Molyneux


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You missed Dream teasing us with his probably more interesting fanfiction.



 He better preview a paragraph.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Gameplaaaaaaay.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Fire the audio guy


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

I missed a little bit of whats going on.

Is this minecraft x Splatoon? Saw some cube looking shit and color splashing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not even watching anymore, what's going on now?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Some boring indie fps


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I missed a little bit of whats going on.
> 
> Is this minecraft x Splatoon? Saw some cube looking shit and color splashing.



 You missed boredom



Krorypheus said:


> I'm not even watching anymore, what's going on now?



 Strafe gameplay....thats it


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Pillars of Eternity now.  The new expansion.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

anything good shown?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Is this still Microsoft or what?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Is this still Microsoft or what?



Nope, Obsidian now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

and now another boring interview....


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

So nothing else for me tonight.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Superman said:


> and now another boring interview....



You could always, you know... turn it off.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So nothing else for me tonight.



I think they said Squenix was going to be on the show later.  So there'll probably be more Tomb Raider footage.  Though probably just repeat from earlier.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't deal with a talk show format. Too sleepy. Play video games now.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I can't deal with a talk show format. Too sleepy. Play video games now.



Yeah, this talk show format is killing me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm playing games while they talk and then watching the gameplay when it pops up.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm half and half on the talk show format.

I kinda like hearing more about the games.

But I'm also the sort of weirdo that listens to several ~3 hour video game podcasts. 

Definitely lacks the quick-paced hype after hype the normal conferences have.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> You could always, you know... turn it off.



 No I can click over to another tab, and just listen to it on low, while looking at other stuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This man will not sit.

Or talk apparently.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

That happened


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

What in the hell is this


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there anyone in that audience who isn't wearing a t-shirt?



> But I'm also the sort of weirdo that listens to several ~3 hour video game podcasts.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Hipster Sims?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh, a Themepark Tycoon type game.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

.................


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Hipster Sims?



 the exact same thought I had.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Guild Wars 2 expansion now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Heart of Thorns looks pretty interesting. 

Just hope there's new news here.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

This expansion looks familiar....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

This game shits all over WoW


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

GW2 = BORING


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I like GW2.

Did WvW about a month back.

There were like a hundred people in my server's zerg. 2 of those people were doing brother x sister erp in chat.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Replace Bethesda with Sony, and EA and Microsoft with Ubisoft and Squenix, then you got something accurate.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Replace Bethesda with Sony, and EA and Microsoft with Ubisoft and Squenix, then you got something accurate.



Rise of the shit raider, 1000% more bitchcrofting


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Ugh, more Hitman.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Ooooh, Hitman. I hope they show some new stuff.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I like GW2.
> 
> Did WvW about a month back.
> 
> There were like a hundred people in my server's zerg. 2 of those people were doing brother x sister erp in chat.



What's erp?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What's erp?



Erotic roleplay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Fire that audio guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Replace Bethesda with Sony, and EA and Microsoft with Ubisoft and Squenix, then you got something accurate.



 Why?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

This audio guy just keeps fucking up.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Another upside to small conference room, can hear the audience yelling "microphone!"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Another upside to small conference room, can hear the audience yelling "microphone!"



This audience showed more life in the first 5 minutes than the Square Enix audience showed during the whole conference.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

2 guys 1 mic


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This audience showed more life in the first 5 minutes than the Square Enix audience showed during the whole conference.



I can still hear the silence in between all the pauses in speech.

The complete lack of applause.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I can still hear the silence in between all the pauses in speech.



Nevar 5get the Great Silence

6/16/2015


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Erotic roleplay.



Dream plays GW?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Superman said:


> Why?



Because Squenix, Nintendo, and Ubisoft were the three weakest conferences.

Sony's was the strongest.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

AMD is back!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

More AMD.

Time for a snack break.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Because Squenix, Nintendo, and Ubisoft were the three weakest conferences.
> 
> Sony's was the strongest.



Sony was a scavenger feeding on other titles

it was a overall shit presentation

asshole


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

9 NEW GPUS

N
E
W

G
P
U
S


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Because Squenix, Nintendo, and Ubisoft were the three weakest conferences.
> 
> Sony's was the strongest.



 So which gets replaced by PC?

 Also SE had a good one. Better then MS...barely


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I came back I think at the best time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

AMD made their own Steambox?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

WHAT'S IN THE FUCKING BOX!?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This audio guy.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

She got it done


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

How much longer is left in this?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2015)

Scud said:


> She got it done


Hot mics everywhere in this conference


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> How much longer is left in this?



Think we just went over the halfway mark.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Thought this was fucking Jurassic Park for a few seconds.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Think we just went over the halfway mark.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

No idea what this is, I looked away for a minute.

It looks beautiful though.

Edit: Oh, Arma. Thought it was a flight sim.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

A new expansion for Arma III.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> No idea what this is, I looked away for a minute.
> 
> It looks beautiful though.



It's an Arma 3 expansion or something.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

What was that box thing?  I wasn't paying attention and then it left.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What was that box thing?  I wasn't paying attention and then it left.



GPU stuff, don't worry about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What was that box thing?  I wasn't paying attention and then it left.



Dual GPUs on one card.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What was that box thing?  I wasn't paying attention and then it left.



Basically a really small steam machine with 2 gpu's in it/dual gpu in it. 

Kinda spaced out a bit.

It's a small computer with powerful stuff inside.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh no          .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh no, it's that Beyond Eyes game.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Tumblr landwhale detected


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh no, it's that Beyond Eyes game.



        .


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope you don't mistake a tiger for a kitten.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Beyond Eyes looks so beautiful!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> GPU stuff, don't worry about it.





Death-kun said:


> Dual GPUs on one card.





Patchouli said:


> Basically a really small steam machine with 2 gpu's in it/dual gpu in it.
> 
> Kinda spaced out a bit.
> 
> It's a small computer with powerful stuff inside.



Cool.   ten charmanders


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, it looks nicer than anything Nintendo showed today. At least it has that going for it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Beyond Eyes looks so beautiful!





Scud said:


> Well, it looks nicer than anything Nintendo showed today. At least it has that going for it.



This is true.

Visually nice, especially for an indie thing.

Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Why is this man not sitting.

Go sit and do the talk show, you're messing up the format.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Waiting patiently for HL3 announcement.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Waiting patiently for HL3 announcement.



        .


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Waiting patiently for HL3 announcement.



Gabe aint coming.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Sit down.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

No one is sitting.

These guys must have been the same people in the Squaresoft audience.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

GONE HOME INNNNNNN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE

AMNESIA UNDERRRRRRR WATERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh no.

I can't do horror. 

Headphones off.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

DayZ?  Didn't we just do this?  Are we in a loop?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> DayZ?  Didn't we just do this?  Are we in a loop?



Izanami.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> DayZ?  Didn't we just do this?  Are we in a loop?



We're stuck in an E3 version of groundhog day.

We'll wake up tomorrow to hear The Last Guardian/FF7/Shemue 3's announcements for the first times again.

And we'll never be able to play them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

The guy who made DayZ came on to show off a new game.

Now a different guy is on to actually show off DayZ.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

The wheel of torture.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

LOL, so NOW Sony wants to help fund Shenmue.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ, everyone knows that was the deal.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Why are you guys doing this to yourselves?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino, fading hopes of a HL3 announcement.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Take on Mars
(Take on Mars)
Take Mars oooon.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh it's this fucking prick


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

LMJ said:


> LOL, so NOW Sony wants to help fund Shenmue.



Sony was helping fund it from the beginning. Who do you think paid to lease the IP license from Sega and to do all the other stuff?

The original game cost like $20 million to make, ain't no $2 million Kickstarter project gonna fund it by itself.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I forget who this is

Is this the "I'm a grenade" guy?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Shadow Warrior 2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> Why are you guys doing this to yourselves?



 It is hell getting to heaven



Dream said:


> Gino, fading hopes of a HL3 announcement.



ooooohhhhhh....now we getting scared. Last week we were fine with it not being announced. Now though....


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream it's nice to want things

@Superman I highly doubt it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Izanami.



We must realize our mistakes and change our ways.



Patchouli said:


> We're stuck in an E3 version of groundhog day.
> 
> We'll wake up tomorrow to hear The Last Guardian/FF7/Shemue 3's announcements for the first times again.
> 
> And we'll never be able to play them.



It's a nightmare.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> Why are you guys doing this to yourselves?



Moral support.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Sony was helping fund it from the beginning. Who do you think paid to lease the IP license from Sega and to do all the other stuff?
> 
> The original game cost like $20 million to make, ain't no $2 million Kickstarter project gonna fund it by itself.



Kotaku said it was 45 million.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

This game actually looks cool. :3


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Superman said:


> ooooohhhhhh....now we getting scared. Last week we were fine with it not being announced. Now though....



I'm fine with no announcement but doesn't mean that I won't be happy as fuck for it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Icaruga+Dark Souls.  Interesting...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Kotaku said it was 45 million.



I'd take anything kotaku says with a grain of salt.

Their stuff is poorly researched at the best of times.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2015)

Superman said:


> ooooohhhhhh....now we getting scared. Last week we were fine with it not being announced. Now though....



Yeah but the opening of the Sony event then the 5 minutes of madness (FF7 remake and Shenmue 3) has essentially turned the anticipation of the "never going to happen." into "you have no more excuse for it to not happen."


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

That hero looks like the guy from Space Dandy.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

This game looks pretty nice. :3


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I'd take anything kotaku says with a grain of salt.
> 
> Their stuff is poorly researched at the best of times.



That's so true. They don't even know what to write about anymore either.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Blizzard is here.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Blizzard 

Wait who are these guys?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

The guy on the left looks like a hippie.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

Heroes of the Storm...expansion?

Isn't it still in beta?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Heroes of the Storm...expansion?
> 
> Isn't it still in beta?



Pretty typical of mobas actually.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

I just heard of Heroes of the Storm a while back. Is it any good?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> The guy on the left looks like a hippie.



It's that the singer from Death Clock in business casual.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  10m10 minutes ago
> When the nuclear bombs fall, two creatures will survive - the cockroaches, and the E3 PC Gaming Show. #E32015 #PCE3





> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  6m6 minutes ago
> I present to you, an accurate description of the PC Gaming Show: E3 2015 - "The world will be torn asunder... and then it will be free." …  #E32015 #PCE3



     .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> I'm fine with no announcement but doesn't mean that I won't be happy as fuck for it.



 You can't have it both ways!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

HotS should not be in beta anymore. I think it was released like a month ago.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

>People still liking a scumbag like Sterling.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, this conference is kind of boring. I'll go back to playing games and just read the thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Man, this conference is kind of boring. I'll go back to playing games and just read the thread.



 This has actually been one of the more entertaining parts...if you think this was boring...which it is. But interesting


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

FINAL GUEST FINALLY!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Man, this conference is kind of boring. I'll go back to playing games and just read the thread.



What'cha playin'?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

>final guest

GABEN


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol, No Man's Sky.  Gaben failed you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Ooooh, No Man's Sky.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

FUCKING 

NO

WHERE'S GABEN


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol at THAT being the most anticipated game of the show.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> FUCKING
> 
> NO
> 
> WHERE'S GABEN



 **


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> FUCKING
> 
> NO
> 
> WHERE'S GABEN



In his mansion laughing at all of us who expected Half-Life 3 while rolling around in money.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck this world            .


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

I forgot I blocked the Gabe Newel emote.  I was staring at my post for 30 seconds wondering why there was nothing there.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Back to my fanfics.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

Welp, I'm going to sleep. Night y'all.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I forgot I blocked the Gabe Newel emote.  I was staring at my post for 30 seconds wondering why there was nothing there.



Crouching Half Life, Hidden Gaben.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2015)

That's it?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sticking here to the end.

There's still hope for a surprise ending.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Back to my fanfics.



WHICH YOU WON'T SHARE


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2015)

So was the conference of the master race?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I'm sticking here to the end.
> 
> There's still hope for a surprise ending.



Surprise!  It's ending.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZNwICMDMV-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 16, 2015)

Patchouli Darkness Avenger


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2015)

Bethesda + SONY > Microsoft > PC >> EA >>>>> Ubisoft >>>>>>>>>>>> Nintendo


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Say what you want about Nintendo not having great games to show, Nintendo and The Jim Henson Company is unarguably the most surreal team-up at this year’s E3 event. I hope they keep doing stuff like that.

[YOUTUBE]mgk8YbNlALk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> What'cha playin'?



Gears of War Ultimate Beta.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Gaben wasn't worthy of this PC conference?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2015)

so glad I decided to go to sleep instead of staying up for the PC thing 

felt it in my bones it wouldnt have anything i needed it to have (Valve/Gaben, TR2 on PC date)

though Valve already announced a big rehaul for Dota 2 with Source 2, so thats something .. and HL3 is never ever coming out anyway 



now I just hope Blizzard will have big Blizzard things for PC on Blizzcon and that they announce TR2 @ PC shortly after it comes out on Xbone in November


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2015)

Bethesda wowed everyone with Fallout 4 and Dishonored 2, as they've promised and they laid out their plans for next years perfectly. Plus this was their very first E3 conference. They really deserve to be in the top spot.

Sony played with our nostalgia and expectations of games that should've came out 7 years ago. At least they still wowed us with Shenmue 3.

Square Enix was the dark horse of this year's E3. KH3, Nier and Deus Ex solidifies their top spot on the E3.

Ubi was alright. We knew what games they were gonna show and their new game For Honor looked pretty awesome.

EA sucked. Mirrors Edge 2 was the saving grace for their absurdly bad conference

Missed MS conference, but I heard they did pretty good

PC conference was pretty good. Very first E3 presentation and I liked their cozy setting. Day9 pretty much carried this whole show, and MS's announcement for crossplatform games were cool. Expansion pack for Pillars of Eterenity is good too. And the announcement of No Man's Sky simultaneous release on PC is pretty awesome. The only downfall is that the show was way too long and they should've limited 5 minutes per interviews at max.

Nintendo is this year's the biggest loser. I don't know what the fuck were they thinking. I wake up and they were doing a complete shit tier presentation that made Konami 2010 conference better in every possible way.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> Say what you want about Nintendo not having great games to show, Nintendo and The Jim Henson Company is unarguably the most surreal team-up at this year?s E3 event. I hope they keep doing stuff like that.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mgk8YbNlALk[/YOUTUBE]



That was definitely one of the most badass intros


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

> Ubi was alright. We knew what games they were gonna show and their new game For Honor looked pretty awesome.
> 
> EA sucked. Mirrors Edge 2 was the saving grace of their absurd conference


lolwat

Ubi was almost Nintendo level of suckage and EA had:

- Unravel
- Mirrors edge
- Mass Effect, jsut a teaser, but still
- glorious Battlefront with dem graphics
- NFS if you're into that


EA >>> Ubi


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendo this year is the biggest loser. I don't know what the fuck were they thinking. I wake up and they were doing a complete shit tier presentation that made Konami 2010 conference better.


Getting the rest of their WiiU games out before NX next E3 obviously.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> lolwat
> 
> Ubi was almost Nintendo level of suckage and EA had:
> 
> ...


EA had total of three games that they depended on to carry their show. Plus they didn't reveal jack shit that we didn't know about. Mass Effect was already announced months before E3.  The new Mirrors Edge 2  trailer was the only thing they had the momentum in the entire conference. They spent half of their show just talking about mobile and sports games. They only showed playable gameplay from only one big title. That's just piss poor from a company that did much better last year.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Guess I can say at this point this was one of the most underwhelming E3s ever


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

After this stunt I will no longer support Nintendo by buying any more of their consoles.

I may get a ps4 eventually if some quality titles are announced in the coming years, but after that I can safely say that I'm done with video games.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Guess I can say at this point this was one of the most underwhelming E3s ever



You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2015)

I  barely play them myself.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Oh? The Nintendo Direct and PC Gaming conference were extremely lackluster. Core titles were announced and/or leaked weeks before e3 occurring killing most of the hype.



That's 2 of the 8 conferences though. 

And what does leaks have to do with the quality of the titles shown, the tech shown, etc.? It was a solid showing whether we knew about it in advance or didn't.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Furious George said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.


he knows more than you do.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2015)

So after watching the PC conference I came to a conclusion that essentially thanks to windows 10 I can put off buying an Xbox One for a little while longer with 90% of the releases going to be on windows 10 anyway.


----------



## Mako (Jun 17, 2015)

It's nice to know that many studios are working on something to look forward to at least.

---
Bethesda started E3 with a bang with Doom, Dishonored, and Fallout. I'll be starting Dishonored soon after seeing the cinematic trailer.

Sony blew it out of the water with the Last Guardian and the Final Fantasy XII remake. 

EA was pretty good this year. I'm looking forward to the new Battlefront and Unravel.

Same thing with Square. The new NierxPlatinum is something that I'm looking out for in the future. Although, I was hoping that they would release any news for a PC date for Rise of the Tomb Raider.

I went ahead and skipped Nintendo's digital conference since I don't own any new Nintendo products right now. I'm thinking of buying myself a 3DS or 2DS in hopes of playing Smash and Fire Emblem.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Furious George said:


> That's 2 of the 8 conferences though.



Frankly, I could go on about some of the other aspects of the other conferences. I just pointed out Nintendo and the PC gaming one specifically because they stood out.  



Furious George said:


> And what does leaks have to do with the quality of the titles shown, the tech shown, etc.?



Leaks don't have anything to do with the quality of the titles, but it certainly dampens the excitment of the event for me, making it an overall more underwhelming experience. 



Furious George said:


> It was a solid showing whether we knew about it in advance or didn't.



I'm interested to know what you were specifically wowed by.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

Jane said:


> he knows more than you do.



u know nothing jane snow


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

lol dont listen to the trolls


amazing E3


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

yea one of the best in years


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing if you have shit taste


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2015)

Jane said:


> he knows more than you do.



Pfttt, hype man. 



Alkaid said:


> Leaks don't have anything to do with the quality of the titles, but it certainly dampens the excitment of the event for me, making it an overall more underwhelming experience.



Yeah, but your excitement level should have little to do with judging the quality of the showing, more so because no one forced you to look at leaks. Remember, you said this was one of the Most underwhelming E3's ever, not anything about your personal experience.



> I'm interested to know what you were specifically wowed by.



Fallout 4
Doom
Cuphead
Halo 5
South Park the Fractured But Whole
Last Guardian
Horizon
Rise of The Tomb Raider
Uncharted 4

And so on and so on.

Its not just about games though. When you say most underwhelming ever you say that while keeping in mind that conferences in the past 5 years have been more like confused and patronizing business meetings and not game shows. Just don't see it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2015)

Best one in years


----------



## Atlas (Jun 17, 2015)

Fallout 4 alone made this one amazing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

It's been a while since we had a good overall e3. Still think it should die though.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Fallout 4
> Doom
> Cuphead
> Halo 5
> ...



The Doom showcased at e3 doesn't do it's previous installments justice in the speed department. SP Fractured but Whole we have no idea what mechanics will make it different from Stick of Truth if at all. Horizon's MC constant talking to herself annoyed the shit out of me. Last Guardian showcased some basic platforming elements. It's really pretty though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

justice in the speed department wat


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Jane said:


> *After this stunt I will no longer support Nintendo by buying any more of their consoles.*
> 
> *I may get a ps4 eventually if some quality titles are announced* in the coming years, but after that I can safely say that I'm done with video games.





Jane said:


> Amazing if you have shit taste


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 17, 2015)

This was an excellent E3. There were a lot of surprises, and that's generally what the excitement is in E3 for the public audience.

If this years E3 was bad, then what was a good E3 lol?






Btw, was anything important announced in the PC conference? I did not see it.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> This was an excellent E3. There were a lot of surprises, and that's generally what the excitement is in E3 for the public audience.
> 
> If this years E3 was bad, then what was a good E3 lol?


E3 is bad every year and always will be, fuck video games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2015)

This E3 in a nutshell.



(Sony is Joseph, MS is Jotoro, Nintendo is Polnareff)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

FYI Nintendo's 2015 conference is what Sony 2017 conference is gonna look like when they're still showing off the same games they announced in 2015/2016 lol.

I dont know why you guys are overreacting though, especially you jane, are you high?

Nintendo needs to get the next 7 retail titles they gotta release out this year then they can announce more new shit. The 3DS is about to be replaced and then they gotta get the Wii U successor out. Plus retro's new game still needs to release along with the final wave of software for the Wii U before EAD Tokyo's next 3D mario is out


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

also fuck you guys E3 is great this year.


Though I dont know if Im gonna go back to the convention center tomorrow. Might just stay home and watch nintendo treehouse live


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

I missed the PC conference, don't think I would have had much interest anyways. Still I'll watch it just for the hell of it. 

Overall whether the PC conference was good or not, this is probably the best live E3 for me. As I only began watching it live around 2010. 

Solid A-


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

You can play as lucina and link in super mario maker, GOAT.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

So I take it there was no Half Life 3? Then, I don't feel bad for missing the pc conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Surprised Preet and Nardo haven't mass-banned this section yet. Then again, this place is deader than the WiiU at this point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

Uhhhh you guys made like 3 threads in two days lmao.

sides wii U's not dead till 2017


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 17, 2015)

Overall the conferences were fine.  If you take the pre-shows and post shows and the the week overall, everything was pretty good.  

Each conferences had their talky time, and their sports time, and we got to hear the life story of Pele, which I still have mixed feelings about for a gaming conference, but every developer gave us surprises and games to look forward to, and things to take away right now.  Most presentations gave at least 3-5 things everyone got hyped about, which sounds about right given not everyone shares the same interests.  Nintendo didn't do as well at taking my money, but the other conferences did better overall.  No one pushed their failing Wii-lite reproductions, or talked about t.v., and Microsoft didn't even bribe everyone attending with faulty products this year.  That's a first.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2015)

^ Fuck yeah

10char


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2015)

Lel stop kidding yourself Nintendo only has Super Mario and more kiddy games on 3ds. 

They only have xenoblade and monster hunter which are worthwhile but not enough to steal the show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

It was a great E3 except for a couple of duds, some expected, others not so much. I think third party companies creating their own conferences gave E3 alot of punch, cause both Bethesda and Square Enix had a lot of new shit/footage to announce. Square Enix had an especially strong conference, new games up the ass and smart collaborations.

EA was boring as fuck, minus a couple of games (The Unravel dude made me feel bad about myself just on account of being the nicest man in the fucking world, nervously shaking while talking about his yarn). Ubisoft was boring as fuck, minus South Park. Microsoft had a strong showing but had a mediocre game lineup, since they ditched their interesting, new first party for the expected first party. Nintendo was a disaster but Nintendo fans are helping a lot on that, the sheer amount of Amiibo coverage was disgusting, which is what happens when people buy toys instead of the fucking games. And they're even collaborating with ANOTHER toy based game for maximum bullshit. Really helps creating that distinction. 

Sony? Well, you guys know when every single year there's a bunch of Sony fanboys screeching and moaning that "Sony won" even when Sony does nothing but talk about boring TV shit for 30 minutes and barely any games like last year?

This time they actually won.



Violent By Design said:


> Btw, was anything important announced in the PC conference? I did not see it.



Killer instinct on the PC was pretty nice.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lel stop kidding yourself Nintendo only has Super Mario and more kiddy games on 3ds.
> 
> They only have xenoblade and monster hunter which are worthwhile but not enough to steal the show.


Yokai Watch has sold over 5 million units just in Japan. Animal Crossing's demographic consists of mostly adult women and well, i'm not even going to look up sales figures for New Leaf because let's be honest, its sold pretty well. They have Fire Emblem, Fatal Frame, StarFox, Skylanders, etc I could go on.

So saying they only have xenoblade and monster hunter is kinda of bat shit insane. I'll bet you xenoblade doesn't sell more than 500k.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> *The Doom showcased at e3 doesn't do it's previous installments justice in the speed department.* SP Fractured but Whole we have no idea what mechanics will make it different from Stick of Truth if at all. Horizon's MC constant talking to herself annoyed the shit out of me. Last Guardian showcased some basic platforming elements. It's really pretty though.



I'd put that one down to the fact it was actually being showcased in the first place, obviously its just a slow run through to show what the game is capable of. In the actual trailer the gameplay was a shit-ton faster. 

Always my only gripe with game showcases, everything is scripted as shit and played on the classic "I have no thumbs" difficulty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

Doom was 

wouldnt mind if it was a little less dirty brown/greyish and monsters stood out more, but eh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

The biggest downside to this E3 is that EVERYTHING was sequels and that EVERYTHING was multiplat. Exclusives are a dying breed.

I can live with that, though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendo is this year's the biggest loser. I don't know what the fuck were they thinking. I wake up and they were doing a complete shit tier presentation that made Konami 2010 conference better in every possible way.


They were thinking that any "megatons" they may have aren't ready to show, therefore they don't show them. They have directs throughout the year and don't hold back major stuff just for E3, they do big announcements in normal directs. Nintendo focuses on showing gameplay, not just CGI trailers and don't generally just announce future projects way in advance. People who act like the sky are falling down just because Nintendo's E3 was lackluster really don't get the company at all and need to just take a breath. People get too caught up in the moment about who won E3. Nintendo has several promising titles for this year and we'll see several more Directs throughout this year.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> EVERYTHING was multiplat. Exclusives are a dying breed



That's a good thing. Perhaps the only good thing from this E3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

problem is if they didnt show a WiiU Metroid even at E3, then .. they dont have one ? at all ???


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2015)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> They were thinking that any "megatons" they may have aren't ready to show, therefore they don't show them. They have directs throughout the year and don't hold back major stuff just for E3, they do big announcements in normal directs. Nintendo focuses on showing gameplay, not just CGI trailers and don't generally just announce future projects way in advance. People who act like the sky are falling down just because Nintendo's E3 was lackluster really don't get the company at all and need to just take a breath. People get too caught up in the moment about who won E3. Nintendo has several promising titles for this year and we'll see several more Directs throughout this year.



The fact remains that this is still E3 and Nintendo knows exactly what that means. I mean, clearly they place a certain level of importance on the events, because I know for sure not every one of their Directs features puppet intros and meme nods. So lets not pretend E3 is just business as usual for Ninty.

The problem is that Nintendo wants its cake and eat it too. It wants all of the publicity and advertisement that comes with E3 but none of the actual effort of putting on a show and discussing plans for your console, new features and services, etc... and the fans, apparently, are all too happy with letting them get away with half-assing it.

I don't get how any gamer can be okay with Nintendo's E3 presence. But whatever.


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2015)

I honestly don't appreciate the fucking over of the Wii U also Smash DLC needs to be free.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

No gun combat in Mirrors Edge.

No  Mans Sky confirmed for PC. Lol.


----------



## November (Jun 17, 2015)

> E3 Convo Thread: Fuck Nintendo


This is so accurate


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

Fire Emblem Fates will have 2 versions in the West. FFFUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## November (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



                        .


----------



## creative (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



Holy fuck that is great news


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>


good news for PC...........................if it works


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2015)

Furious George said:


> The fact remains that this is still E3 and Nintendo knows exactly what that means. I mean, clearly they place a certain level of importance on the events, because I know for sure not every one of their Directs features puppet intros and meme nods. So lets not pretend E3 is just business as usual for Ninty.
> 
> The problem is that Nintendo wants its cake and eat it too. It wants all of the publicity and advertisement that comes with E3 but none of the actual effort of putting on a show and discussing plans for your console, new features and services, etc... and the fans, apparently, are all too happy with letting them get away with half-assing it.
> 
> I don't get how any gamer can be okay with Nintendo's E3 presence. But whatever.


They give it a little more importance because others obviously will. They just don't put all their eggs into the E3 basket. Your talk of Nintendo wanting its cake and eating it too makes no sense to me, unless you think that they should just not do an E3 Direct if they don't have big games to announce.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> *also fuck you guys E3 is great this year.*
> 
> 
> Though I dont know if Im gonna go back to the convention center tomorrow. Might just stay home and watch nintendo treehouse live



 Hey I agree it was great!



Simon said:


> Yokai Watch has sold over 5 million units just in Japan. Animal Crossing's demographic consists of mostly adult women and well, i'm not even going to look up sales figures for New Leaf because let's be honest, its sold pretty well. They have Fire Emblem, Fatal Frame, StarFox, Skylanders, etc I could go on.
> 
> So saying they only have xenoblade and monster hunter is kinda of bat shit insane. I'll bet you xenoblade doesn't sell more than 500k.



 Yeah just in Japan is where it will only sell that much...maybe match that world wide combined



Patchouli said:


>





November said:


> .





creative said:


> Holy fuck that is great news



 Message received=/=working on it

 announce it then I will believe.


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> Fire Emblem Fates will have 2 versions in the West. FFFUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK



What?Elaborate

Like pokemon x/y?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

Gino said:


> What?Elaborate
> 
> Like pokemon x/y?





> Two versions of the franchise’s new installment offer players an unprecedented choice: fight an opposing force or join the other side and try to make changes from within. For the first time in the series, players take on the role of the main character and command an army, while struggling to decide which path to follow: helping blood relatives or the family that raised him or her. The game is scheduled to launch in 2016.



So similar to the Japanese version, the 2 routes in the game will be split into 2 different games. That's how the cynical in me is interpreting the vague description.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

Fire Emblem has two versions? Greedy fucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> Fire Emblem Fates will have 2 versions in the West. FFFUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK



Told you guys it was going to happen.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

stop adding salt to my wounds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

They took the shittiest feature about Pokemon and made it into a whole new gimmick. The Pokemon games' plots never truly change that much between versions. But from what I understand, FE: Fates has very different paths between versions.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

And that justifies a purchase? Couldn't the person just watch the other story on Youtube or something?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to think the last line "* The game is scheduled to launch in 2016. *" means it's one game, but why even describe it as "2 versions"? It just causes unnecessary confusion.



Sauce said:


> And that justifies a purchase? Couldn't the person just watch the other story on Youtube or something?


Sure, we can watch it on youtube. But the 2 different routes are supposedly different in terms of difficulty and story. Hoshido's route is easier and more accessible in story; you fight off the Nohr with your real Hoshido family. Nohr's route is more complex and is supposed to be harder in difficulty; you will revolutionize the Nohr kingdom from the inside or something like that. 2 practically different games in a sense.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2015)

Shenmue Update: $3,003,093


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> And that justifies a purchase? Couldn't the person just watch the other story on Youtube or something?



If I'm paying for a game I expect to get the full experience, and other games had multiple paths in a single version/copy of the game. 

So "watching it on Youtube" isn't an acceptable excuse.

EDIT:

Ninty Treehouse is on in 5 minutes if anyone gives a fuck anymore. 


[youtube]ncxTFIEr7GI[/youtube]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

showing off FE x SMT right now. cool


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> So similar to the Japanese version, the 2 routes in the game will be split into 2 different games. That's how the cynical in me is interpreting the vague description.



Buy one Pirate the other that's what's going to happen if they pull this shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Shenmue Update: $3,003,093



 why are people still donating?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

Superman said:


> why are people still donating?



I got an email saying they're extending the goal. I guess they're keeping it up until July 17th which is when everyone who's pledged gets charged.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> showing off FE x SMT right now. cool



When is this coming out again?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> When is this coming out again?


2016

oh god, Nanjo Yoshino's character.......wowzers :3


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

In regards to the tweet about Master Chief edition on PC...

I agree, seeing is evidence but frankly, the news of Gears remake hitting PC is huge and appropriate. Gears hasn't even been considered for PC since the first game, though this was mostly Epic being anti PC and lazy. It's a wonderful first step.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope I can turn off all the exclamation points. Making it super easy IMO. 

Music is nice tho. Especially the dungeon music.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

Just started watching the nintendo treehouse.

This SMT game looks cool.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Just started watching the nintendo treehouse.
> 
> This SMT game looks cool.


Ofc ATLUS games look cool.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

This attack.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

that dual arts special idol heart doki doki dance super move was cool


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

lol doki doki


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Some of these attacks are cool as fuck. 



Patchouli said:


> This attack.





blakstealth said:


> that dual arts special idol heart doki doki dance super move was cool


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

PlayStation E3 EXPERIENCE is live as well

[youtube]gP8rWPkTbBs[/youtube]


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The biggest downside to this E3 is that EVERYTHING was sequels and that EVERYTHING was multiplat. Exclusives are a dying breed.
> 
> I can live with that, though.



Square announced the development a new team and franchise, and I think there were a couple others.  So not everything, but yeah.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

I can only imagine the look on my gf's and brother's face when they see me playing this game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

Speaking of puppets.



My favorite part of that conference.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

aw, the fuckin yarn yoshi


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

It unraveled when it fell on the spikes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

What's this I hear about Chun's chest jiggling?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

that yarn dog is cute


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



Why they didn't have Retro just keep making 3D Metroid for consoles.... Now let's see and wait another 5-10 years....


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> What's this I hear about Chun's chest jiggling?



Chun Li had some DOA level jiggle on the VS Screen but it turned out to just be a glitch on the Player 2 side that'll be fixed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>


Echoes was [too] difficult?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



So the WiiU is dead then. Good to know. 



SionBarsod said:


> Chun Li had some DOA level jiggle on the VS Screen but it turned out to just be a glitch on the Player 2 side that'll be fixed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2015)

persona music rhythm game??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Say what you want about Yoshi's Woolly World, but the devs sure as hell poured their hearts into the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2015)

Yoshi's Wooly World is gonna be amazing. Fuck anyone hating on it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

Cutest game E3 2014-2015.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd stab half u fucks if I culd get my hands on a teddy bear sized Yarn Yoshi. Might have to ask for a personal order from one of the developers for one....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

wait was Nintendo this bad?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait was Nintendo this bad?



Ubisoft beat Nintendo. Let that sink into your head a bit....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Ubisoft beat Nintendo. Let that sink into your head a bit....



WAIT WHAT?! BUT..BUT UBISOFT SUCKED ASS! 

dear god


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait was Nintendo this bad?



link
link
Link removed

The like/dislike ratios speak for themselves.

Nintendo did have some wonderful puppet segments in their direct though. Those were legitimately great.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Ofc ATLUS games look cool.



Bit of a delayed reaction on my part, but that SMT game gives me hope for Persona 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

TriForce Heroes is cool, but I don't have enough friends to play it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> link
> link
> Link removed
> 
> ...



My god it's awful


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'd stab half u fucks if I culd get my hands on a teddy bear sized Yarn Yoshi. Might have to ask for a personal order from one of the developers for one....



Come at me bro, I'll rip out your heart and give it to Iwata as payment.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



I hope everyone involved goes bankrupt


----------



## Atlas (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I hope everyone involved goes bankrupt


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>





Holy shit, way to spit on your fans Nintendo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

They're showing a live demo of Street Fighter V and it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I hope everyone involved goes bankrupt



       .


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2015)

Great E3 all around. Even nintendo never managed to sink to the lows the others went to in the past few years (though, last 2 years were also good all around, so the E3s before those).

Square's games & FFVII were the best of the show. Sorry Shenmue, VII poops on you.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



Top kek              .


----------



## Scud (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>


I'm not angry. I'm definitely not angry


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nintendo after E3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

I feel sick to my stomach.

Holy fucking shit. You make jokes and you deal with the bullshit as it trickles slowly with each passing year but a steady stream of disappointment wasn't good enough for Nintendo, they had to put their all into skullfucking their fans.

Fuck Nintendo. Jesus Christ fuck Nintendo forever. I hope they burn.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 17, 2015)

That new thread title.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I feel sick to my stomach.
> 
> Holy fucking shit. You make jokes and you deal with the bullshit as it trickles slowly with each passing year but a steady stream of disappointment wasn't good enough for Nintendo, they had to put their all into skullfucking their fans.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo. Jesus Christ fuck Nintendo forever. I hope they burn.


Sorry but people like you kind of deserve it


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> Sorry but people like you kind of deserve it



Negged 

Actually that was my first neg in a long, long time. Years?


----------



## November (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>



Well fuck you Lametendo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

At least... Naruto is... alive?


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Also, I guess Beyond Good and Evil 2 is officially dead.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> At least... Naruto is... alive?



More than could be said of Vita fans.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

If Preet or an Arcade mod is reading this...



Can I get this renamed to "Mirror's Edge: Catalyst" please?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I feel sick to my stomach.
> 
> Holy fucking shit. You make jokes and you deal with the bullshit as it trickles slowly with each passing year but a steady stream of disappointment wasn't good enough for Nintendo, they had to put their all into skullfucking their fans.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo. Jesus Christ fuck Nintendo forever. I hope they burn.


shh, Naruto, just relax and meditate on Nova




look, she's blond and badass too, thats almost like Samus, right ?  right ? 




... at least our grandkids will get to play a next-gen Metroid


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I feel sick to my stomach.
> 
> Holy fucking shit. You make jokes and you deal with the bullshit as it trickles slowly with each passing year but a steady stream of disappointment wasn't good enough for Nintendo, they had to put their all into skullfucking their fans.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo. Jesus Christ fuck Nintendo forever. I hope they burn.



Read the article, Mr.-Too-Childish-To-Even-Use-The-Username-Naruto.

If they tried to develop a Metroid Prime game for Wii U, *it'd take them another three years.*

If they are saying that it would be better to release the new game on the NX, then it likely means one of two things: 1) they already started developing it for the NX, or 2) the technology on the NX would allow for the new Metroid Prime game to be developed faster.  

Given that Tanabe said that the amount of content on the game would require several years to develop, it could either just be the latter, or a mix of both: they already started developing it, and the technology on the NX is more suited to such a game.

As they also stated, it takes a lot of resources to make HD quality games, and it appears Nintendo was focusing on other avenues for the time being.  

Just be thankful that they do have something in the works.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

shut yer fucking trap, Catalyst


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

It's kind of sad that Nintendo doesn't have enough faith in their consoles that they think it would last another three years.

Though it's also kind of sad that Nintendo doesn't have enough faith in the Metroid series that they weren't working on a new one at _any_ point.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing amiibo Festival will be free to download. Of course, amiibo are required to play. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> More than could be said of Vita fans.



Xseed will save us


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Read the article, Mr.-Too-Childish-To-Even-Use-The-Username-Naruto.



Don't be pedantic.

I don't feel like getting into a pissing contest with Nintendo apologists, so I'll be short:

Nintendo is jumping ship and leaving behind everyone who took the terrible gamble of purchasing a Wii U, and the most recent news both confirm a Metroid Prime game is NOT in the works and that the Wii U isn't going to be alive in 3 years.

For Metroid fans, that means this is set to become the biggest drought in Metroid history, 5 years since the last game was released with another 3 year wait on top of that if a hypothetical game were to initiate development THIS SECOND, which of course it won't. From Metroid 2 to Super Metroid, that was what 8 years if memory serves. This will be longer.

For Wii U owners, it means your console is out the window. This E3 had NOTHING and they fucking opened by letting us know the NX is due next year.

If you're okay with a shitty hardware life cycle like this, then I guess good for you? I'm entitled to being pissed off, seeing as I don't have the money or disposition to continue supporting a company that has taken a liking to fucking me in the ass.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It's kind of sad that Nintendo doesn't have enough faith in their consoles that they think it would last another three years.
> 
> Though it's also kind of sad that Nintendo doesn't have enough faith in the Metroid series that they weren't working on a new one at _any_ point.



Ding ding ding.

The spin Nintendo tried to put on it about the length of time it takes to develop, etc, glosses over the reality they weren't already working on a game for the series. It's no secret the fanbase has been dying for a new installment, and no secret they didn't make much for this console overall. They can make excuses, they just aren't very good ones to fans that plunk their money down and expect a certain amount of reward for their investment.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It's kind of sad that Nintendo doesn't have enough faith in their consoles that they think it would last another three years.
> 
> Though it's also kind of sad that Nintendo doesn't have enough faith in the Metroid series that they weren't working on a new one at _any_ point.



After the backlash angry fanboys gave over Samus not being portrayed as a stone-cold, stoic badass in "Other M"?  It's no different than what Star Fox fans went through with "Command".

In regards to being a story as a whole, on the other hand, you'd have to go beyond Fusion for a new story in the Metroid verse, or go for a complete reboot like the Star Fox franchise.  Neither are the kind of franchise like Mario or Legend of Zelda where you can make new games consistently without there being any issues in the story; Star Fox and Metroid are essentially linear time-lines, and what you can effectively do with the kinds of franchises they are is...limited, to say the least.  

Where can Metroid go after "Fusion" had SR388 blown up along with the Federation's Metroid cloning facility?  Where could Star Fox go after "Command" and its nine multiple endings?

There's only so much you can do.  With Metroid, either you create an entirely new menace or make the Federation Samus' new enemy; with Star Fox, all you could do is create a new type of enemy.  Eventually, they were going to run out of ideas on one or both fronts, which necessitated Star Fox getting a reboot (*its second reboot*), not just a simple remake.

In the case of Metroid, the only alternative would be a hand-held sequel to Metroid Fusion with the traditional platforming, or making a 3D version of the first four Metroid games based on Prime's design.

Also, from what I've heard, I don't think the NX was ever intended as a simple replacement to the Wii U.  It will likely be a new concept design, much like what the Wii was to the Gamecube, and the Wii U to the Wii.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

well at least Metroid fans weren't KH fans , Fallout fans or Doom fans who had to wait for a ton of years for a game 


Now they can make an epic Metroid Prime game


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well at least Metroid fans weren't KH fans



I like Kingdom Hearts and I've played every game so far. I think Dream Drop Distance wasn't that long ago, was it? That game was pretty good.

Birth By Sleep was also pretty great.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

The Wii U came out in November of 2012.

That means this console has only been out for *three years*, and that's in a few months.

That is *half* of the Wii's lifetime, which only ran for six years (December 2006 to October 2013), and the GameCube which also ran for six years (2001 - 2007).

Yet Nintendo is basically already declaring their console outdated.

Nintendo is trying to hardcore fuck their audience right now. The Wii U didn't get what they anticipated, they clearly expected more from it, and now the only ones suffering are the fans.

But this math also shows that if Nintendo were to start production on a Metroid game right now, if it took them three years to make, then it would still fall in line with Nintendo's usual shriveled lifetime expectancy of consoles. However... nope.

I used to defend Nintendo to death, and all the nostalgia always hooked me in, but right now they are being shady and manipulative and are up there with Ubisoft, Rockstar, and CDPR with companies I just don't trust right now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I like Kingdom Hearts and I've played every game so far. I think Dream Drop Distance wasn't that long ago, was it? That game was pretty good.
> 
> Birth By Sleep was also pretty great.



2012 for DDD, 2010 for BBS I think.

Meanwhile, Metroid only had Metroid Prime Trilogy back in 2009 and it was 2007 for Metroid Prime 3.

(We are also of course pretending that abortion, Other M, never existed... as it should be.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I like Kingdom Hearts and I've played every game so far. I think Dream Drop Distance wasn't that long ago, was it? That game was pretty good.
> 
> Birth By Sleep was also pretty great.



but you had to wait for the actual third part right?

At least you got something to settle you over.


I mean that's what Nintendo could do, smaller games or remakes then finally announce a new Metroid Prime game


----------



## creative (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Read the article, Mr.-Too-Childish-To-Even-Use-The-Username-Naruto.
> 
> If they tried to develop a Metroid Prime game for Wii U, *it'd take them another three years.*


So Nintendo was short sighted on game development once again? Sounds about right. It wasn't very long ago that Nintendo left it's DSi lineup barren either. They need to stop making mistakes, or at least learn from the mistakes they keep repeating.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean that's what Nintendo could do, smaller games or remakes then finally announce a new Metroid Prime game



I would have been happy, nay, *ecstatic *, to hear of a Metroid equivalent to Link Between Worlds.

Imagine 2.5D Super Metroid on 3DS...


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Metroid fans _did_ get something to hold them over slightly.

It was called _Metroid: Other M_.

So suffice it to say, fans of the series have it worse than any other gamer ever right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I would have been happy, nay, *ecstatic *, to hear of a Metroid equivalent to Link Between Worlds.
> 
> Imagine 2.5D Super Metroid on 3DS...




Yeah I don't get it 


They couldn't come up with some back up plan?

geezus and to even say that they are waiting for the next gen. Smdh




Krorypheus said:


> Metroid fans _did_ get something to hold them over slightly.
> 
> It was called _Metroid: Other M_.
> 
> So suffice it to say, fans of the series have it worse than any other gamer ever right now.




Was Other M that bad?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Don't be pedantic.



I call it like I see it.  



> Nintendo is jumping ship and leaving behind everyone who took the terrible gamble of purchasing a Wii U, and the most recent news both confirm a Metroid Prime game is NOT in the works and that the Wii U isn't going to be alive in 3 years.
> 
> For Metroid fans, that means this is set to become the biggest drought in Metroid history, 5 years since the last game was released with another 3 year wait on top of that if a hypothetical game were to initiate development THIS SECOND, which of course it won't. From Metroid 2 to Super Metroid, that was what 8 years if memory serves. This will be longer.



Yeah, and Star Fox fans has had no new games since Command *from nine years ago.* 

As to the Wii U's status, you seem to be reading lines that do not exist.  They only said it'd take three years to make a Metroid Prime game for the Wii U, which does not imply that the Wii U will not be alive in three years.  

As the article stated, Tanabe has plenty of ideas for a new Metroid Prime game, *but making such a game would take time and resources, and he wasn't able to get a team together for a Wii U Metroid Prime game.*

In other words, he *WANTED* to make a new Metroid Prime game, but he couldn't get the resources or a team together to start working on it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was Other M that bad?



Aside from absolutely atrocious controls, it turned Samus into a sniveling, subservient stereotype. Instead of other games where she doesn't have things like upgraded suit capabilities or weapons because they've been lost or she's not equipped with them, she has them all but chooses to not use them because someone tells her not to - this includes putting herself in danger and harming herself by running around in lava until this guy tells her, "Okay, you're allowed to use that now."

In attempt to "define" her character and make her more "human," story choices were taken such as causing her to have PTSD when she encounters Ridley, having essentially a "Heroic BSOD" because she's stricken completely frozen by fear at the mere sight of him... even though in the timeline she would have already fought (and killed) him. Twice.

They also more heavily shoved the concept of motherhood down your throat, right down to the game's title having subliminal messaging regarding it (hence the seemingly asinine title): "other m" references the word "mother," and abbreviate _Metroid: Other M_ and you get _MOM_.

Samus Aran is no longer a badass bounty hunter, but a soccer mom who does what she's told.

So this being the last *new* game fans have gotten in over half a decade, I can't exactly fault their demands.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

I prefer console cycles to last 4 -5 years, fuck last gen.

It's sad that the WiiU is heading for an early grave, but I have enjoyed every second with it and don't regret my purchase. I'd like to hope they continue to support it until NX is released.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> I prefer console cycles to last 4 -5 years, fuck last gen.
> 
> It's sad that the WiiU is heading for an early grave, but I have enjoyed every second with it and don't regret my purchase. I'd like to hope they continue to support it until NX is released.



4 - 5 years is pretty short. Microsoft and Sony consoles are going double that, easy, and no worse for wear.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Yeah, and Star Fox fans has had no new games since Command *from nine years ago.*



I wasn't aware that this was a competition or something. I'm not sure I even see your point.



Catalyst75 said:


> As to the Wii U's status, you seem to be reading lines that do not exist.



Really? They don't exist?

Metroid isn't coming out for the Wii U because the Wii U is on its way out. From the dev's own mouth. A fact cemented by the utter disregard for their platform and the increasingly constant reminders that something new is coming. _Due next year_.

What is there to read? No Metroid Prime U, because the Wii U is on its way out and they haven't even started making it. No games for Wii U, because the NX is coming. Fuck Wii U owners, enjoy your day.

Just...stop. What even is your argument?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> I prefer console cycles to last 4 -5 years, fuck last gen.
> 
> It's sad that the WiiU is heading for an early grave, but I have enjoyed every second with it and don't regret my purchase. I'd like to hope they continue to support it until NX is released.



They'll probably continue supporting it concurrent with Nintendo NX, given what I've heard about it not being intended to replace the Nintendo Wii U.  Just follow the link below.



In other words, Nintendo seems intent to make Nintendo NX part of a trio of gameplay consoles for Nintendo's future, and the Wii U will still have a long life ahead of it.

@ Naruto : That the Wii U is not reaching the end of its life, and that is just you venting your anger over your satisfaction levels not being met.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Aside from absolutely atrocious controls, it turned Samus into a sniveling, subservient stereotype. Instead of other games where she doesn't have things like upgraded suit capabilities or weapons because they've been lost or she's not equipped with them, she has them all but chooses to not use them because someone tells her not to - this includes putting herself in danger and harming herself by running around in lava until this guy tells her, "Okay, you're allowed to use that now."
> 
> In attempt to "define" her character and make her more "human," story choices were taken such as causing her to have PTSD when she encounters Ridley, having essentially a "Heroic BSOD" because she's stricken completely frozen by fear at the mere sight of him... even though in the timeline she would have already fought (and killed) him. Twice.
> 
> ...



Wow that is pretty goddamn awful


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> They'll probably continue supporting it concurrent with Nintendo NX, given what I've heard about it not being intended to replace the Nintendo Wii U.  Just follow the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Nintendo seems intent to make Nintendo NX part of a trio of gameplay consoles for Nintendo's future, and the Wii U will still have a long life ahead of it.





Just like the Nintendo DS wasn't mean to replace the GBA.

And I'm sure the Wii U has a long life ahead of it. So much so that developers are not even considering working on projects for that platform anymore.

Because that makes all kinds of sense, too. Supporting a handheld and two home consoles at the same time.



Catalyst75 said:


> @ Naruto : That the Wii U is not reaching the end of its life



Full blown denial. I don't want to be right about this but anyone can see what's happening.



Catalyst75 said:


> and that is just you venting your anger over your satisfaction levels not being met.



REALLY? YOU THINK I'M ANGRY? HOW FUCKING PERCEPTIVE OF YOU 

There is no pretense here.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

So.  Nothing about Last of Us part 2?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

People actually think NX, whatever it is, is coming out next year? Even if it does that's 4 years of the Wii U being out, one year shorter than the usual Nintendo home console life span. Even then it won't come until the holidays if it does so that would be one or two months away from being supported for 5 years.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

When I look at Bloodstained, it just reminds me how bad I hate Metriod and Castlevenia nowadays. 

I really what metriodvanias to just die already, just fade away.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was Other M that bad?



No, Other M was never as bad as all of the hardcore fans made it out to be.

But there seems to be a rule about silent protagonist: if you give them a voice and a personality, your fans will flame you and toss you into the ninth circle of Hell.

It was also a departure from the standard Metroid gameplay style, and a departure from the traditional gameplay is something that fans of a series NEVER take kindly to, from what I've seen.

Just look at *Krorypheus*' post to see all complaints that fans had about "Other M".  

Regardless of the fact that "Other M" went into Samus' backstory with Adam, overall heavily ties in with Metroid Fusion's story in a number of places, and once again explores the moral ambiguity of the Federation.  

In regards to Samus' Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, her parents were killed and/or devoured in front of her when she was just three years old, and Ridley looks like a space dragon from the depths of Hell.  Given his entrance in the actual game (rising out of the darkness as lava fills and lights up the rooms), he was like Samus' greatest nightmare manifesting into reality after she not only had killed him the last time, *but blew up the planet she left his corpse on.*

Personally, if I was in Samus' Power Suit, I'd have the exact same emotions going through my mind, and I wouldn't likely be able to shake it off as quickly.  

And actually, from the storyline standpoint, I do believe "Other M" was meant to refer to the hidden fact that Mother Brain is behind the events of the game (but not in the form one would expect), *once again highlighting the Federation's moral ambiguity.*

So from a story standpoint, it certainly helped set up a lot for a potential future game.

In regards to the "motherhood" symbolism, the game takes place immediately after Super Metroid, and we all know what happened at the end of that game, not to mention the main villain's name is "*MOTHER* Brain".

Samus is still the badass bounty hunter that we all know and love.  Just one game of her being given a voice and characterization beyond being the voiceless protagonist (Metroid Fusion technically had her speaking, but people don't care about that) does not detract from any of that.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> When I look at Bloodstained, it just reminds me how bad I hate Metriod and Castlevenia nowadays.
> 
> I really what metriodvanias to just die already, just fade away.





[YOUTUBE]Kf-XGhRWkNk[/YOUTUBE]



Catalyst75 said:


> But there seems to be a rule about silent protagonist: if you give them a voice and a personality, your fans will flame you and toss you into the ninth circle of Hell.



Metroid Other M is a terrible game regardless of your thoughts on how bad Samus became when they decided to develop her character.

The exploration is barely there and the atmosphere (arguably the most iconic aspect of the series) is bland. Not to mention it recycles everything from Fusion.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


>


I'm tired of this genre, and it seems like someone is putting one out every year.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> People actually think NX, whatever it is, is coming out next year? Even if it does that's 4 years of the Wii U being out, one year shorter than the usual Nintendo home console life span. Even then it won't come until the holidays if it does so that would be one or two months away from being supported for 5 years.



Two years short, actually.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

And no surprise that the person defending Nintendo fucking over their fans is defending Other M, the Metroid game that even *Nintendo* hates.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> No, Other M was never as bad as all of the hardcore fans made it out to be.
> 
> But there seems to be a rule about silent protagonist: if you give them a voice and a personality, your fans will flame you and toss you into the ninth circle of Hell.
> 
> ...



Even if this is true cause I'm getting two different sides, I think the problem is you can't just introduce the voice and the characterization this late in the franchise. 

If you wanted to do all of that, you should have established it at the beginning. People get used to how the character is that obviously if you change them they will feel differently.


Characterization and voice can be a good thing but obviously when it's done on an iconic character that you know in a certain way, it's going to feel weird and different and sometimes not as good as the publisher may think it can be.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well at least Metroid fans weren't KH fans , Fallout fans or Doom fans who had to wait for a ton of years for a game


eh, theres been enough KH and Fallout, I dont think those fans had it bad 

plus dem Fallouts have shitton of mods too



Doom though yeah, we is starved


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2015)

I, for one, want more 2d metroidvania games.

Monthly.

Weekly, even. 

Just ship them my way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Also, I guess Beyond Good and Evil 2 is officially dead.



It was never alive to begin with.



Catalyst75 said:


> Read the article, Mr.-Too-Childish-To-Even-Use-The-Username-Naruto.
> 
> If they tried to develop a Metroid Prime game for Wii U, *it'd take them another three years.*
> 
> ...



You should go to the Olympics, dude. Cause that's some grade A gymnastics. Lay off the apology dildo, Nintendo was teasing a new Metroid not even a year ago.

There is absolutely no reason why there's no proper Metroid on WiiU and this NX excuse actually makes it worse. Fuck this "smaller" life cycle Nintendo is setting on its main consoles. Consoles aren't smartphones.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]Kf-XGhRWkNk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there is a problem when the best current METROIDvania is on PS4 & Steam.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

> getting into "debates" with Catalyst75, lel


dude is like SuperSaiyaMan12s twin bother


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

And the, "If I were in Samus' shoes" excuse is idiotic because I'm pretty sure you aren't a space bounty hunter that destroy monsters on the daily.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Next E3 they show the NX, gets a Fall release. If not they really have no choice but to continue to support the WiiU till then. They can't go an entire holiday without games.

Looking forward to Super Mario Maker, Yoshi Wooly World, Xenoblade, and Zelda. I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I feel sick to my stomach.
> 
> Holy fucking shit. You make jokes and you deal with the bullshit as it trickles slowly with each passing year but a steady stream of disappointment wasn't good enough for Nintendo, they had to put their all into skullfucking their fans.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo. Jesus Christ fuck Nintendo forever. I hope they burn.



When you're spending your hard earned money, it is okay to be a consumer and not a fan. 

The people disappointed only have themselves to blame. I knew I was looking at a 3.3lb of shit the moment it was released and didn't spend my earned cash on it. It has some decent games which will warrant a purchases, second hand for no more than ?49.99. 

Seriously though, why did people expect any more? It's been clear, for the last second, that Nintendo is trying to tap into the casual gaming market, and by casual gaming market I mean casual gaming market: Candy Crush, Farmville etc. They are still capable of shitting out gold, every now and then, but it should be obvious where their priorities lie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> eh, theres been enough KH and Fallout, I dont think those fans had it bad
> 
> plus dem Fallouts have shitton of mods too
> 
> ...



Guess that's true, plus imagine being a Duke Nukem fan and getting that piece of shit game a few years ago


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> 4 - 5 years is pretty short. Microsoft and Sony consoles are going double that, easy, and no worse for wear.



The thing about Playstation and Xbox is that their actual controls do not change much from generation to generation.  It's essentially the same console with more computing power and Gigabytes of storage.

Nintendo is the one who is going for the innovations with gameplay controls with its last two consoles.



Naruto said:


> Full blown denial. I don't want to be right about this but anyone can see what's happening.



Denial, no.  *Waiting to see what will come in the future, yes.*

As far as we know, the Nintendo NX could be going in another direction of gameplay compared to the Wii U, while the Wii U will retain its current gameplay mechanics concurrently with the NX.  

Iwata said that the Nintendo NX won't replace the Wii U *and* the 3DS.  That kind of statement does not make me worried; it makes me curious.  

*Why would Iwata feel the need to clarify that it will not be replacing BOTH the handheld 3DS and the console Wii U?*  He made it sound like something that could affect both, not just one.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

All Nintendo needed was 2 things for these past years.

Third Party Support

and

Pokemon Stadium 3 / Pokemon MMO on WiiU.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> When you're spending your hard earned money, it is okay to be a consumer and not a fan.



This is pretty much all there is to it.

I didn't think I had to defend or explain my dissatisfaction to someone who leaps to defense of a giant corporation that's been around for over a hundred years 

And I, in fact, don't.

Fuck Nintendo. Ain't getting any more money from me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> When you're spending your hard earned money, it is okay to be a consumer and not a fan.
> 
> The people disappointed only have themselves to blame. I knew I was looking at a 3.3lb of shit the moment it was released and didn't spend my earned cash on it. It has some decent games which will warrant a purchases, second hand for no more than ?49.99.
> 
> Seriously though, why did people expect any more? It's been clear, for the last second, that Nintendo is trying to tap into the casual gaming market, and by casual gaming market I mean casual gaming market: Candy Crush, Farmville etc. They are still capable of shitting out gold, every now and then, but it should be obvious where their priorities lie.



There was no way to anticipate that Nintendo was going to cut their console life in *half*.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Man, E3 has kept me busy in this section.  Still have to update ME: C's intro post.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

On a side note, Vita is officially dead eh?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

On a more serious note, Nintendo need a lesson on timing. If they release another console, it is going to be in the same position as the Wii U: people realising that the next Playstation and Xbox will be out in a couple of years time. 

They're better off paddling their way through the storm they foolishly sailed into. Drop the price and focus on producing quality games. Right now, there goal should be retaining their existing customers and gradually building support. 

When people buy a Nintendo product, they don't buy it for power. They buy it for its cheapness and the appeal of some of the titles. A new console is not going to help them.


Krorypheus said:


> There was no way to anticipate that Nintendo was going to cut their console life in *half*.



Except there was. For good reason, I called it the next Dreamcast and people called me a troll. They had an early release, the previous generation showed the direction they were moving in, they produced a product that would be inferior to its competitors', they have that ridiculous controller. 

The future didn't look bright for it. 

Side note: whilst I said it was the next Dreamcast I always said that the Dreamcast was a great console, something that can't be said of the Wii U.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

Sans maybe ATLUS, NIS (which I could have sworn was going under) and some small Japanese devs might keep the small flame alive for a bit longer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

So, Tony Key told IGN that Michel Ancel is *not* working in *Beyond Good and Evil 2* despite it being announced last year.

Now, an Ubisoft spokesperson is saying, "That is absolutely not true, what IGN said is a lie! Michel Ancel is leading creative development of several exciting projects!"

"But, what about _Beyond Good and Evil 2_?"

"(no reply)"


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

LMJ said:


> On a side note, Vita is officially dead eh?


A bunch of games were announced for vita at E3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

There is nothing stopping Nintendo from making a proper handheld Metroid, period. This BUT MAKING GAMES IS HARD, GUYS is just Nintendo deflecting the fact that they DON'T want to develop more high tier games for the WiiU since the console's dead and Metroid never sold all that well.

Metroid was better when it wasn't a big AAA title, anyway.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


>


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

20 years from now, I hope to buy my son a Zelda game on his PS8.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

EA producer confirms it's likely there won't be a Mass Effect remaster.

Said they would rather teams be working on something new, saying, "Should BioWare be working on a new IP (as they are now) or remaking Mass Effect?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

I just want Bully 2 or Read dead 2


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> *When people buy a Nintendo product, they don't buy it for power. They buy it for its cheapness and the appeal of some of the titles.* A new console is not going to help them.


I'm pretty sure you don't know why people love Nintendo and why people buy Nintendo hardware/games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ, there's so much to do for Mirror's Edge thread.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just want Bully 2 or Read dead 2



Rockstar might throw a curve ball and work on another Midnight Club first.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

> "Considering that we have remakes of Final Fantasy up to IV and then we have VII — I’ve been working with Mr. [Yoshinori] Kitase since Final Fantasy V, and we’ve noticed that V and VI are missing. That bothers me," Nomura told VentureBeat. "How come we skipped over those two?"



FFV REMAKE YUS PLZ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Rockstar might throw a curve ball and work on another Midnight Club first.



no more racing games 

but you're probably right.


----------



## Scud (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> FFV REMAKE YUS PLZ


I'd buy the fuck out of FFV remake, and a FF6 remake for that matter.

And, for the record, here is the list of upcoming 2015 releases for the Wii U that Nintendo posted today. 


I can't say I'm impressed


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 17, 2015)

Games I care about :
Starfox



period.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> FFIX REMAKE YUS PLZ



Fixed for quality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Nintendo shoving those amiibos right up it's fanbase asses


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Scud said:


> I'd buy the fuck out of FFV remake, and a FF6 remake for that matter.
> 
> And, for the record, here is the list of upcoming 2015 releases for the Wii U that Nintendo posted today.
> 
> ...



I still think FFVI is timeless and could do without one.

I think the same of FFVII, not that I'm against it - I think FFVII needs it more than FFVI maybe.

But FFV above all... definitely. Definitely definitely.

And holy shit, that list is... awful.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nintendo shoving those amiibos right up it's fanbase asses


Spreading my cheeks and ready for Wave 6


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> I'm tired of this genre, and it seems like someone is putting one out every year.



Way to describe the fps genre.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> Spreading my cheeks and ready for Wave 6



Got to take em all?


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Updated the Mirror's Edge: Catalyst OP for those interested.

Again confirming, no gun gameplay in Mirror's Edge. It was confirmed that the developer (DICE) felt guns would not only make the game boring, but also take away from the focus of the gameplay and trying to apply that focus into combat. Guns would basically be a "crutch" so they avoided it at all costs, even tying it into Faith's character.

Furthermore, there is some vague multiplayer element. They talked about it but decided against any sort of live competitive component. When doing races and such, you'll be able to see your friends on a leaderboard. As part of the game, Faith will have to hack billboards to eliminate the advertising of Conglomerate. Your hacked billboards can find their way into other game worlds, and others can find their way into yours. That's about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Nintendo can suck a big fat amiibo dick, but I don't see how them burning and going bankrupt would do any good for their fans and gaming in general. 

I understand the feels tho. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> There is nothing stopping Nintendo from making a proper handheld Metroid, period. This BUT MAKING GAMES IS HARD, GUYS is just Nintendo deflecting the fact that they DON'T want to develop more high tier games for the WiiU since the console's dead and Metroid never sold all that well.



But muh innovatianzzzzz. Nintendo have been dickriding the innovation motif this E3, but they slapped an FPS-soccer game with the Metroid brand. That's you innovation right there. 

It's weird, but the pre-E3 direct and NWC were actually good fun. The 3DS lineup is solid, but it all goes back to how they buried the WiiU so early. Which is sad as hell, because I like the WiiU and it's actually a nice system with a decent but small library. 



> Metroid was better when it wasn't a big AAA title, anyway.



RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT???


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Will Mirror's Edge: Catalyst have morpheus support?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

If Capcom pulled something like Metroid Blastball we'd be playing FIFA with their heads now.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2015)

I can't wait to get none of the new amiibos because some fat neckbeard bought 50 copies of each so he can scalp them all on ebay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

*COURTENAY TAYLOR CONFIRMED AS FALLOUT 4 PLAYER CHARACTER?!*


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> If Capcom pulled something like Metroid Blastball we'd be playing FIFA with their heads now.



If EA did it, there'd be three class action lawsuits against them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

People need to realize that defending companies no matter what they do will only hurt them. 

I love Nintendo, but shitting on the WiiU and Metroid is not acceptable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

^

I've been saying that for years. The greatest flaw of Nintendo is its fanbase. 

Anyway, Starfox 0 has regular controls so that saves the game. It looks pretty awesome, you can see  plenty of similarities with Starfox 2 which was canceled despite being a completely finished game. And the WiiU will always have a place in my heart for making Bayonetta 2 a reality.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> People need to realize that defending companies no matter what they do will only hurt them.
> 
> I love Nintendo, but shitting on the WiiU and Metroid is not acceptable.


Quoted for fucking truth.

Why can't I rep you again


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> People need to realize that defending companies no matter what they do will only hurt them.
> 
> I love Nintendo, but shitting on the WiiU and Metroid is not acceptable.



Now if only people realized that about CDPR.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> When I look at Bloodstained, it just reminds me how bad I hate Metriod and Castlevenia nowadays.
> 
> I really what metriodvanias to just die already, just fade away.



You hating something is fine and all, but wanting it to die when a good chunk of people like and enjoy it? That's both selfish and rude. 

And Metroid and Castlevania nowadays aren't Metroidvanias. Castlevania has been turned into a hack-n-slash and Metroid (lel)... well you know.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

This E3 killed me, I have too many possibilities for sets.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm not a Nintendo fan but they didn't shit on Metroid. They gave you guys a new Metroid game but it just wasn't the one you guys wanted.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Now if only people realized that about CDPR.


CDPR is an upcoming good guy big dev company that fulfills what they say. They are a dying breed in this industry.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2015)

Nintendo's hardcore are too prideful to ever admit that the company has had a series of fuckups over the last few years that Sony or Microsoft would have been eaten alive for.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> CDPR is an upcoming good guy big dev company that fulfills what they say. They are a dying breed in this industry.



You mean when they tried to extort money from people that supposedly pirated _The Witcher 2_, over a thousand dollars from each person? Most of which weren't even sent to the right people?

Or do you mean when they waited until _The Witcher 3_ was almost released to tell buyers that their copies of the game could be deemed "unauthorized" depending on the retailer they bought it from and could result in legal action being taken, because they refused to do business with a large number of reputable online retailers to try and increase business for GOG (since CDP owns GOG) and disapproved of retailers like GreenManGaming offering huge discounts on the game that wouldn't even come out of the company's pocket (the retailer themselves were the ones paying out of pocket for these discounts)? And then of course they went on to slander these retailers and questioning their business practices just because CDP is the one that fucked them over. Even Ubisoft doesn't do shit like this.

Those are some good guys alright.  And people forget that the whole The Witcher/Dragon Age controversy only arose because Tomasz Gop made personal attacks regarding Dragon Age II against devs of the game and his fans backed him up. Never has any dev of EA used social media to insult and trash-talk a non-existent-"rival." He's the reason people have this "pick and choose" mentality now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I'm not a Nintendo fan but they didn't shit on Metroid. They gave you guys a new Metroid game but it just wasn't the one you guys wanted.



That's like saying when Silent Hill: Book of Memories came out (an online, four player co-op arcade style game), "Konami didn't shit on Silent Hill. They gave you guys a new Silent Hill game but it just wasn't the one you guys wanted."


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You mean when they tried to extort money from people that supposedly pirated _The Witcher 2_, over a thousand dollars from each person? Most of which weren't even sent to the right people?


They called off the legal action... if the legal action was still happening, I wouldve known this by now.



> Or do you mean when they waited until the game was almost released to tell buyers that their copies of the game could be deemed "unauthorized" depending on the retailer they bought it from and could result in legal action being taken, because they refused to do business with a large number of reputable online retailers to try and increase business for GOG (since CDP owns GOG) and disapproved of retailers like GreenManGaming offering huge discounts on the game that wouldn't even come out of the company's pocket? And then of course they went on to slander these retailers and questioning their business practices just because CDP is the one that fucked them over.


He says/she says. Red herring.



> Those are some good guys alright.  And people forget that the whole The Witcher/Dragon Age controversy only arose because Tomasz Gop made personal attacks regarding Dragon Age II against devs of the game and his fans backed him up.


Like I said, a dying breed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> They called off the legal action... if the legal action was still happening, I wouldve known this by now.



They shouldn't have done it in the first place - even the bigwigs don't do this.




> He says/she says. Red herring.



It's not he says/she says since both sides are telling literally the same story. It was *admitted*. The only difference is, as per usual for CDPR, they take to personal attacks to try and make up for it. "Yeah, we did that, but they smell!"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I'm not a Nintendo fan but they didn't shit on Metroid. They gave you guys a new Metroid game but it just wasn't the one you guys wanted.



i don't see a problem to nintendo to try and expand the Metroid universe whitnot Samus in it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

There's a league of difference between "expanding the franchise" and "cashing in."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

I bet my two nuts that people wouldn't have an issue with blastball had Nintendo announced a legit Metroid title. 

Exactly how people don't really care for the mobile apps of Fallout, Tomb Raider, and Kingdom Hearts. Actually, people are buying into Fallout Shelter(name?).


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.


----------



## Simon (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.



Horizon, Super Mario Maker, Cuphead, Battlefront.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

It'd probably be meaningless for me to pick _Dishonored 2_. But still have to pick between _Mirror's Edge: Catalyst_, _Rise of the Tomb Raider_, _Gears of War: Ultimate Edition_, and _Gears of War 4_.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.



Toss up between KH3 and Street Fighter 5. KH3 just for seeing, despite that one guy jerking everyone around on purpose before actually showing it and SF5 because it looks MUCH better now compared to the previous build of the game.

In fact it might as well just be SF5 because at least I know when it'll come out. Still hoping that leaked trailer date for KH3 is legit though.

Behind one of those is Star Fox Zero. Despite how badly Nintendo fucked up this time, they showed Star Fox and it looked great.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2015)

Cuphead and Fallout 4. Nothing else matters.

Honorable mention to Hololens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.



I can't decide, lot of good shit this year.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

khris said:


> I can't decide, lot of good shit this year.



It's somewhat overwhelming, I don't remember an E3 like this before.

Still struggling with what I want to represent.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.



1. Fallout 4
2. Super Mario Maker
3. SMT x FE
4. FF7 remake
5. No Man's Sky
6. Yoshi's Wooly World
7. Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
8. Kingdom Hearts 3
9. Unravel + Cuphead
10. Dishonored 2

In reality, there were a ton of good things this year. I had to start thinking a bit harder after number 5.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Super Mario Maker, Yoshi's Wooly World, and MGSV


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm still kinda miffed that the only P5 footage at E3 was the same trailer we've seen before. Unless there's just something I missed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> I'm still kinda miffed that the only P5 footage at E3 was the same trailer we've seen before. Unless there's just something I missed.



Atlus has assured us it's still coming to the west this year, and the P5 website is supposedly gonna be updated with new info soon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Gamescom will have Scalebound, so that'll be fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2015)

^

Since when do you care about Kamiya?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Since NotDonte has started appearing in his games.


----------



## lacey (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.


The Last Guardian. 

Also:
Mirror's Edge: Catalyst
MGSV
Starfox Zero
Final Fantasy VII Remake
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water

But seriously, The Last Guardian.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Since when do you care about Kamiya?



Since he admitted Devil May Cry is crap. 




Jubey said:


> The Last Guardian.
> 
> Also:
> Mirror's Edge: Catalyst
> ...



But TLG was just the same stuff they showed last time.


----------



## Monna (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh yeah. I forgot about Starfox


----------



## Mako (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's see.

Cuphead
Unravel (A lot of potential)
Battlefront
Mirrors Edge: Catalyst
Fallout 4


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2015)

FUCK Nintendo?

Naruto?


----------



## Scud (Jun 17, 2015)

Starfox, Mirror's Edge, Kingdom Hearts and Battlefront for me. It's hard to pick and choose when there were so many great titles featured.

I'm pretty excited about Transformers: Devastation as well. It deserved a little more thunder.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah... I was expecting Naruto to be mad... does he know about no Metroid Prime game in production for the WiiU and that NX is the target for that?


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Huh.

There was nothing about Hellblade at E3, was there?


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah... I was expecting Naruto to be mad... does he know about no Metroid Prime game in production for the WiiU and that NX is the target for that?



Yeah, you missed the entire convo of Catalystwahtever trying to defend Nintendo's choice (and favor Metroid: Other M).


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah... I was expecting Naruto to be mad... does he know about no Metroid Prime game in production for the WiiU and that NX is the target for that?



Check the previous couple of pages  with the article about it.

It made things worse.


----------



## creative (Jun 17, 2015)

Transformers devastation is just anarchy reigns.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2015)

creative said:


> Transformers devastation is just anarchy reigns.



Poor anarchy reigns. Had potential to have a great online community but Sega fucked up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I feel sick to my stomach.
> 
> Holy fucking shit. You make jokes and you deal with the bullshit as it trickles slowly with each passing year but a steady stream of disappointment wasn't good enough for Nintendo, they had to put their all into skullfucking their fans.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo. Jesus Christ fuck Nintendo forever. I hope they burn.



the sad thing about the Metroid situation is that Nintendo canned what 3 games/projects for the 3DS? and yet we have this spin off now? I am legit shocked of what is going on with the series. Nintendo invested a lot in Other M and they were very unhappy with what happen with it.

Either Ninty lost faith on the series or they don't have any idea of what to do with it.

Now my question are; why not give the series back to Retro? what is the issue with that? too much of the same? same old habits? no faith with the in house teams for a good quality game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.



Fallout, Cuphead, No Man's sky, Tomb Raider, and ....... Little Green army


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

Some Dishonored updates:


Corvo is getting a new outfit, but gets the mask back
At the end of _Dishonored_, Corvo and Emily dropped the mask off a pier. The Outsider picks it back up and alters it, and hands it back to Corvo at the start of _Dishonored 2_
Corvo and Daud still age, but remain in better health due to the mark
Daud is still alive, but when asked about Billie Lark, Harvey Smith just mentioned something about "mysteries lost in time"
Emily and Corvo will both be voiced
Emily's coat is a dark blue that the art director calls "petrol blue"
Karnaca's machinery is powered by a combination of wind and imported whale oil
It's implied Samuel is dead. When asked about him, Harvey replied with the quote "These old bones weren't made to last forever. And I've seen so much in my time..."
Serkonans are viewed as being similar to Italians in appearance, which is reflected in Corvo's skintone
No imported choices
Cecelia is still alive
Choosing Corvo or Emily will not alter elements of the story up to that point (meaning it won't change the previous timeline)
The man in the trailer is Kirin Jindosh, Grand Inventor of Serkonos and former student of Sokolov.
The automatons are referred to as "clockwork soldiers" and are creations of Jindosh
The "mask" Emily wears isn't a bandana but a full part of her outfit. Harvey didn't have a name, but said it was "an item of clothing that is like a tube that slips over your head."
Corvo's powers have evolved
Clockworks have a small tank of oil
Unsure yet of a collector's edition
Title is officially ONLY "Dishonored 2"
Serkonos is ruled by The Duke
Dunwall is still an Imperial Seat and home to local Gristolian parliament
Emily's grapple power, called Far Reach, needs a tether and can be upgraded in interesting ways, mechanically feels different than Blink
There's an upgrade for hiding in walls
Daniel Licht is returning for the soundtrack composer, working very closely with the team
The things we see are Bloodflies, native to Serkonos
Corvo and Emily have the same missions, but different personalities, fighting styles, and powers and some different weapons
Not made with Unreal
No co-op
You cannot switch characters - once you pick a character, you play through the game with him or her

And to finish...


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZOkd-Lmmcb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?  Besides The Last Guardian because it still doesn't exist.



Fallout 4
Cuphead 
Horizon: Zero Dawn
Doom
Last Guardian ()


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm glad they have made it diverse enough that I want to play through with both Corvo and Emily. Definitely going Emily first though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2015)

Horizon: Zero Dawn because it was the freshest game of the bunch and it looked very intriguing. I also liked Dishonored 2, Fallout 4, Early version of KH3, and FF VII remake


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2015)

Expected from a Nintendo FANGIRL
[YOUTUBE]1f3o_FvmSBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I'm not a Nintendo fan but they didn't shit on Metroid. They gave you guys a new Metroid game but it just wasn't the one you guys wanted.


No problem really.
I refuse to consider this... thing... a metroid game.




Simon said:


>


        .


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Completely forgot about Deus Ex, kinda pissed they put a story spoiler in that trailer, hopefully it has more big twists.

If anyone wants to know what it was...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Megan Reed is killed in a bombing


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2015)

When Blast Ball was announced: "This looks like Metroid Soccer, haha!"
After it's revealed as Metroid Prime Blast Ball: "THIS IS NOT METROID AT ALL!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Monna (Jun 18, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Expected from a Nintendo FANGIRL
> [YOUTUBE]1f3o_FvmSBs[/YOUTUBE]


She sounds like she smokes a lot of crack.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

> So, what was everyone's Game of Show?


announcement of the show - FF 7 Remake


my top 3 games/videos that were shown:
- Doom 4
- Rise of the Tomb Raider
- SW Battlefront


super special mention goes to Cuphead & Unravel


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Haven't really kept track of nintendo's conference. someone mind breaking down why we have the title and banner as it is?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> Haven't really kept track of nintendo's conference. someone mind breaking down why we have the title and banner as it is?



Simply put, Nintendo has not announced much worth talking about and WiiU owners feel rightfully left in the dust and neglected.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> Haven't really kept track of nintendo's conference. someone mind breaking down why we have the title and banner as it is?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

khris said:


> Actually, people are buying into Fallout Shelter(name?).


It is free, and it is like the most popular game app in the apple app store atm.




Sauce said:


> I'm not a Nintendo fan but they didn't shit on Metroid. They gave you guys a new Metroid game but it just wasn't the one you guys wanted.





If you mean by not the game we wanted, a game that is absolute shit then yes. It isn't like this Metroid game is just different, it also looks like absolute trash. If it wasn't called Metroid, everyone would be pissed to even see it being mentioned at E3.

[youtube]sGu3Xe1uUUg[/youtube]

Please look at this trailer, this game looks like absolute shit. Like this wouldn't even look good for an iPhone game circa 2009.


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Uh...huh


they're getting shit for this right? i know for damn sure that any other company wouldn't get a pass off of something like this


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> Uh...huh
> 
> 
> they're getting shit for this right? i know for damn sure that any other company wouldn't get a pass off of something like this





Patchouli said:


> link
> link
> Link removed
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's all the puppet stuff. 

[YOUTUBE]glUEKwjqMKw[/YOUTUBE]

Best moment starts at 3:29


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> Haven't really kept track of nintendo's conference. someone mind breaking down why we have the title and banner as it is?



Apart from what Zaru said, they also announced some 3DS budget multiplayer horseshit and slapped the Metroid logo on it. Needless to say, fans went apeshit.


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Can barely think right now? who the hell thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

WiiU was a mistake ? 


is that what Nintendo thinks


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2015)

Weiss said:


> WiiU was a mistake ?
> 
> 
> is that what Nintendo thinks



The Wii U honestly came out the gate wrong because they assumed the same number of people that brought the Wii would get the Wii U even though the Wii mostly sold on its motion control gimmick.

I imagine they do believe the Wii U was a mistake on some level and they're just trying to ride it out until they get going with the NX which will probably be out in 2017 at the earliest.

And I'd be perfectly fine with that if they have some good stuff launching with the system and actually had some advertisements running for it and more third party support

and no tablet this time. Just a regular controller will do.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Nintendo has prolly realized that a lower spec machine is going to be ignored by third party developers, and are beginning to realize that less and less people are willing to shell out $300+ for something that only plays Nintendo games. Most people would rather get a 3DS and play all of the amazing Nintendo and third party games for a fraction of the cost.

So Nintendo needs to change up their hardware strategy somehow. If they really wanna be serious about keeping both a handheld and a home console, they need to make sure the NX uses the same architecture as the Xbox One and the PS4 and needs to be at least as powerful as the PS4 for third party devs to give a damn.

In reality, I wouldn't mind a $200-$250 superpower handheld as a midway point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Was the Wii-U a mistake? To a certain degree. 

The Wii-U has a niche it can attack, but Nintendo is doing a poor job attacking it. Nintendo should be trying to ponder to people who are fans of their ips, but they're doing a lazy job with things like Metroid which might not sell well, but will establish further brand loyalty. It wouldn't take that many resources to have a Metroid game that can get a lot of hype, they could make a 2D one with a small team and tiny budget, and people would buy it (and be pleased).


They messed up the most with the Wii-U in making its hardware so much inferior to PS4 and X1. It's not because that lower graphics suckz, or that people will not necessarily buy a system that has worse graphics (historically speaking, the strongest console graphically does not tend to sell the most of its generation), but it did _alienate_ the 3rd parties yet again. There are a sizable minority of gamers who literally think Nintendo games > every other developers combined, but most people rather have diversity and versatility in their choices, which PS4/X1 provide.

The controller wasn't a bad idea for the Wii-U, but it being the main sell and the thing to differentiate itself from the PS4/X1 was a dumb gamble. If they could get the 3rd parties on board in-conjunction with their iconic first parties, then it isn't hard to see that the Wii-U would have sold a lot.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2015)

I need a picture of Iwata with "The Wii U was a mistake."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> They messed up the most with the Wii-U in making its hardware so much inferior to PS4 and X1. It's not because that lower graphics suckz, or that people will not necessarily buy a system that has worse graphics (historically speaking, the strongest console graphically does not tend to sell the most of its generation), but it did _alienate_ the 3rd parties yet again.



The lower specs would've been easier to deal with if it had used the same architecture as the PS4 and Xbox One, making third party ports a much easier reality to achieve. Not only is it weaker bbut the architecture is also completely different, which makes porting a pain in the ass that's simply not worth it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

These are the 25 E3 2015 titles that I'm looking forward to playing eventually.

*My E3 2015 Wish List:*
*Assassin's Creed: Syndicate (PS4)
Batman: Arkham Knight (PS4)
Beyond: Two Souls Remaster (PS4)
Dark Souls III (PS4)
Fallout 4 (PS4)
Final Fantasy VII Remake (PS4)
Heavy Rain Remaster (PS4)
Hitman (PS4)
Horizon: Zero Dawn (PS4)
Just Cause 3 (PS4)
Kingdom Hearts III (PS4)
Mad Max (PS4)
Mass Effect: Andromeda (PS4)
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain (PS4)
NieR New Project (PS4)
Persona 5 (PS4)
Project Setsuna (PS4)
Ratchet & Clank (PS4)
Star Ocean: Integrity and Faithlessness (PS4)
South Park: The Fractured But Whole (PS4)
The Last Guardian (PS4)
Tom Clancy's The Division (PS4)
Transformers Devastation (PS4)
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End (PS4)
World of Final Fantasy (PS4)*


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh my god 

Please continue digging that ditch, Nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2015)

Iwata and Reggie needs to go.


They CANNOT help this company.


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure why reggie brought up splatoon to bolster his point when the scenarios behind the reveal of that and federation force are completely different

>brand new ip with an innovative concept and has no ties to any of nintendo's long time first party franchises
>new ip with the metroid prime brand slapped on it to supposedly compensate for a beloved franchise that has/is experiencing a long period of neglect


no. just no


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2015)

They were better off just not saying anything at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

12,500+


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2015)

Weiss said:


> 12,500+



I'd seriously be surprised if anything came of this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2015)

I guess I'd give them the "listening to fans" achievement if they did in fact cancel it. But like Sion said, really doubtful.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2015)

Nintendo Treehouse is showing *Bravely Second* if anyone cares.

[youtube]lXFeuxiL1F0[/youtube]


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2015)

khris said:


> I guess I'd give them the "listening to fans" achievement if they did in fact cancel it. But like Sion said, really doubtful.



If they do anything close to that, I don't think they'll outright can it, but they'll probably just take the "Metroid" brand name off of it.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2015)

khris said:


> I guess I'd give them the "listening to fans" achievement if they did in fact cancel it. But like Sion said, really doubtful.



As Reggie said, some games that didn't get a good reception initially turned out to be really good.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> If they do anything close to that, I don't think they'll outright can it, but they'll probably just take the "Metroid" brand name off of it.


Yeah canceling the game would be pretty stupid. The development money would've been just wasted, it would suck for the people that actually want to play the game and on the pro side there would be nothing. If the game wouldn't take place in the Metroid universe, the general opinion would be "Looks like a fun game!".
The petition is useless since it doesn't matter how many people don't want the game. It only matter how many want it. So the rating of the Youtube video would be a better indication on how well the game would sell.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I need a picture of Iwata with "The Wii U was a mistake."



Here you go.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2015)

*Looks at thread title and header*

Hmm, me feel like some may be a little angry at nintendo.


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> *Looks at thread title and header*
> 
> Hmm, me feel like some may be a little angry at nintendo.



So much deduction


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2015)

November said:


> So much deduction



Much was needed.


----------



## lacey (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> But TLG was just the same stuff they showed last time.




Same news is better than no news.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 18, 2015)

It wasn't the same stuff. This was the first time they showed actual gameplay.


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2015)

Lets take a look at nintendo actions.
The Blue Dot = E3


----------



## sworder (Jun 18, 2015)

The Last Guardian and Horizon, 2016 will be great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

> Sony has no plans for PS4 backwards compatibility








> E3 2015: Sony Is Not Making Any Big Vita Games









> Even though a 2016 release window was confirmed for The Last Guardian during Sony’s E3 press conference, Director Fumito Ueda sounded a little less certain about that window when speaking behind a closed door session at E3.
> 
> According to VG24/7, Ueda said “we hope to release this in 2016,” raising questions over whether or not the game will actually come out next year, or if fans will have to wait a bit longer.








> The Last Guardian won't be given a visual upgrade on PS4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2015)

Plus Sony focused on COD shit.

They lost to Micro this year 


ALSO FUCK YOU ROCKSTAR MAKE A NEW GAME ALREADY!


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

It's funny that they're admitting now that what they showed for TLG back in 2009 was complete bullshit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

^ yeah




> Yoshida said that when the game was announced in 2009 for PS3, they thought they were making good progress.
> 
> “But in 2011 the progress became super slow. There were lots of technical issues. The game was not performing at speed. The video we showed, the trailer on PS3, was specced up. The game was running at a much lower frame rate. Some features were still missing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

The Last Guardian better come out on PS3 still


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, I think the same article also mentions them cutting things like characters and some story parts trying to force it to fit on the PS3.  Then went to PS4 around 2012 I think?


----------



## sworder (Jun 18, 2015)

Honestly TLG doesn't need a visual upgrade

TLoU for PS4 just had HD textures and it looked great imo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The Last Guardian better come out on PS3 still


 




The Last Guardian Forever on your PS4 in Q2 2017


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

That's the point - it doesn't need a visual upgrade because they flat-out lied about what it would look like on the PS3.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Like I said in the last E3 thread, TLG was what next gen was suppose to look like... last gen. It really doesn't need a graphical upgrade because it still looks great.

Now that the game has been re-announced, i'm glad they have come out and explained what the fuck happened, though I kinda assumed it was technical issues.



Krorypheus said:


> That's the point - it doesn't need a visual upgrade because *they flat-out lied about what it would look like on the PS3. *


You could say that about pretty much every single video game the last 5 years.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, it's apparently confirmed Ueda's contract for Sony is officially complete, which means either TLG *is* done (or mostly done), or he'll just have no more involvement in it.

Though this makes some ACTUAL good news, as the website for his new team, genDESIGN, has gone live. It's pretty empty right now, but there's some concept art for past/cancelled project mostly, a nifty little animation, and just briefly mentions how the team is comprised of Ueda himself and a team of veterans that worked on _Ico_ and _Shadow of the Colossus_ (I guess that means these people didn't work on TLG? Though concept art and the like for the game is shown on the site).


----------



## sworder (Jun 18, 2015)

Simon said:


> Like I said in the last E3 thread, TLG was what next gen was suppose to look like... last gen. It really doesn't need a graphical upgrade because it still looks great.
> 
> Now that the game has been re-announced, i'm glad they have come out and explained what the fuck happened, though I kinda assumed it was technical issues.



It's probably what krory said

PS3 just couldn't handle what they were trying to do


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Also, it's apparently confirmed Ueda's contract for Sony is officially complete, which means either TLG *is* done (or mostly done), or he'll just have no more involvement in it.
> 
> Though this makes some ACTUAL good news, as the website for his new team, genDESIGN, has gone live. It's pretty empty right now, but there's some concept art for past/cancelled project mostly, a nifty little animation, and just briefly mentions how the team is comprised of Ueda himself and a team of veterans that worked on _Ico_ and _Shadow of the Colossus_ (I guess that means these people didn't work on TLG?).


Weird, at some point I remember him saying he was done making video games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

sworder said:


> It's probably what krory said
> 
> PS3 just couldn't handle what they were trying to do



That _*is*_ what happened - the link that Weiss posted had an interview with Shudei, I think it was (might've been Ueda though) regarding it. They mentioned how PS3 wasn't handling what they wanted and they had to keep cutting content to try and cram it within the specs of the console, which is why they "specced it up" - not because it was "what next gen is supposed to look like," but because they wanted it to look good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

The PS2 couldn't run SOTC properly even when it was finished, it's not surprising Ueda made another game with massive framerate issues.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Simon said:


> Weird, at some point I remember him saying he was done making video games.



There was supposedly an interview back in 2014 where he said he was done making TLG, and made some remark about wondering how long it would take Sony to realize he wasn't even working on it anymore, but it's not a very reputable thing.

The only thing mentioned was that Sony confirmed that he left his developer and the company back in 2011 (along with other members), but was contractually obligated to see the game through to its completion in a "freelance" capacity.

Source


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2015)

Well that seems to be what he is doing right now and good for him.

Laughed a little at P4rgaming and their joke article.  Essentially the onion of gaming news.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2015)

IGN continuing to be shit-tier


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Well that seems to be what he is doing right now and good for him.
> 
> Laughed a little at P4rgaming and their joke article.  Essentially the onion of gaming news.



Ahh, didn't know, never heard of that place before. 

It's amazing that they've already been working on _Dark Souls 3_, and it's still confirmed there will be more.


----------



## Scud (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh look, Nintendo is actually showing Fatal Frame on the Treehouse stream.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

the girls in the latest Fatal Frame game are super cute 


full squad of waifus


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Ahh, didn't know, never heard of that place before.



P4R does satire really well, though. You're definitely not the first person they've tricked.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2015)

lol love it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The Last Guardian better come out on PS3 still



I don't think so, man 

It seems pretty set in stone that it's a PS4 game now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, it's a PS4 game now. It didn't come out on PS3 years ago because, in order to even get it working, they had to strip the game down so much that it wasn't even the same anymore.

So, yeah, look forward to it on PS4.


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2015)

Damn


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Still astonished by how incredible Star Wars Battlefront looks, keep forgetting it's their first current gen only game.

Pretty excited to see how good Battlefield 5 looks.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JtpT4LLxFv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

I haven't looked back so not sure if this was posted but...



IO Interactive confirms that their Hitman reboot will have "a season's pass worth of extra content," but no actual season pass - the story DLC will be free.

Also confirmed, no form of in-game microtransactions either.

The game is apparently pretty large, more than _Absolution_, bigger levels than anything in _Blood Money_, and around 300 AI entities (previous games would have around 40 to 50).

Looks like Square got a clue, so maybe I should take back what I said about FFVII remake.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 18, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Here you go.



This should be the next banner.



Weiss said:


>



Yup, Sony's head is so far up its ass with that over priced streaming bullshit. They're in too deep to go the Microsoft route.


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I haven't looked back so not sure if this was posted but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep hearing good things so far


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think people realize how fucking insane the PS3 was, its just too complex to emulate, you need the actual hardware. One day they are going to launch missiles using those things.

PS1 and PS2 on the other hand would be comparatively easy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

I asked before but don't remember a response, was there Hellblade stuff at E3?


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I asked before but don't remember a response, was there Hellblade stuff at E3?


I was just watching it.

[YOUTUBE]FPtK7xvQD2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Simon said:


> I don't think people realize how fucking insane the PS3 was, its just too complex to emulate, you need the actual hardware. One day they are going to launch missiles using those things.
> 
> PS1 and PS2 on the other hand would be comparatively easy.



This is why PS3 version of Skyrim had the most trouble, or why Bayonetta ran like a Sega Genesis game on the PS3... because devs would often make the game for the XBox, which was then easy to port over to the PC, but then doing the PS3 version was a trial and they would half-ass it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

So beautiful


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

Is there any Devil's Third info at all?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So beautiful


damn, that girl went melee with a fucking berserk bear and lived


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> This is why PS3 version of Skyrim had the most trouble, or why Bayonetta ran like a Sega Genesis game on the PS3... because devs would often make the game for the XBox, which was then easy to port over to the PC, but then doing the PS3 version was a trial and they would half-ass it.



Devs being lazy is no excuse.  People that worked full of with the PS3 system said it was no harder to work on than the Xbox/PC systems.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Just realized this is the first metal gear game were you can actually pilot a metal gear.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Devs being lazy is no excuse.  People that worked full of with the PS3 system said it was no harder to work on than the Xbox/PC systems.



There have been plenty of devs before that have said it was a pain in the ass. Developers have said it takes twice as much work to try and use Cell - something that even Gabe Newell came out and spoke against. Not to mention, Sony kept a lot of things under wraps and even to this day, some aspects of Cell aren't available to developers. This is why to begin with developers started to call multi-console. Games like Resident Evil 5 and Assassin's Creed _were_ going to be exclusive... but devs got frustrated with Sony's secrecy and how complex they made it to work on.

Not to mention, Kaz Hirai even admitted they made it difficult to develop for *on purpose*, as a way of artificially lengthening its lifetime. To quote directly:



> We don't provide the 'easy to program for' console that (developers) want, because 'easy to program for' means that anybody will be able to take advantage of pretty much what the hardware can do, so then the question is, what do you do for the rest of the nine-and-a-half years?





> So it's a kind of--I wouldn't say a double-edged sword--but it's hard to program for





> and a lot of people see the negatives of it, but if you flip that around, it means the hardware has a lot more to offer.





Simon said:


> Just realized this is the first metal gear game were you can actually pilot a metal gear.



That needs some back support or something, dude is bouncing more than Quiet's tits.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> There have been plenty of devs before that have said it was a pain in the ass. Developers have said it takes twice as much work to try and use Cell - something that even Gabe Newell came out and spoke against. Not to mention, Sony kept a lot of things under wraps and even to this day, some aspects of Cell aren't available to developers. This is why to begin with developers started to call multi-console. Games like Resident Evil 5 and Assassin's Creed _were_ going to be exclusive... but devs got frustrated with Sony's secrecy and how complex they made it to work on.
> 
> Not to mention, Kaz Hirai even admitted they made it difficult to develop for *on purpose*, as a way of artificially lengthening its lifetime. To quote directly:



I wouldn't read too much into the quotes. It is important for companies to show that they're in control so they were never going to come out and say "we fucked up making a console that was difficult to develop for." 

What they're going to do is play it off as some part of their master plan. Same shit happened with the Dual Shock 3. I think the initial claim was that the rumble was incompatible with the new tech, some bullshit along those lines. 

Console was difficult to develop for, but they're not going to go out of their way to cause developers more time and money. They were just ambitious.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not reading too much into the quotes - I'm taking them at face value.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2015)

Which is reading too much into them .


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

No, that'd be not reading into them at all. 

>Evolve getting a second season pass

WHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???!!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> No, that'd be not reading into them at all.



Exactly .


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Evolve getting a second season pass
> 
> WHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???!!!!


Isn't that games player base pretty much dead?


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Finally watched the Hellblade trailer, looks pretty nice.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2015)

so why did nintendo fuck up? i don't have time to catch all of the shows


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 19, 2015)

Muk said:


> so why did nintendo fuck up? i don't have time to catch all of the shows



Started off strong with Star Fox it kinda went downhill since they mostly talked about games we already knew about that were coming this year and early next year, even though they said they were way before the digital event.

Spent a lot of time hyping up mario maker when they didn't really have to. the Nintendo World Championship this year did that enough.

Then the "Metroid" thing happened and it wasn't pretty.

Now a lot of people are feeling like the Wii U got a raw deal, and it did to a point.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2015)

Nintendo made it pretty clear with that conference that Zelda U is the last major Wii U game. NX will be the one that gets the next iterations in popular franchises.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo made it pretty clear with that conference that Zelda U is the last major Wii U game. NX will be the one that gets the next iterations in popular franchises.



Pretty much. All they can do after that is to make sure NX launches with a stellar line up and learn from the Wii U's mistakes.


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2015)

What is the NX?

the next console?!?!! tenth one?


----------



## Monna (Jun 19, 2015)

RemChu said:


> What is the NX?
> 
> the next console?!?!! tenth one?


A thing not worth buying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2015)

Nintendo fans can still hold their heads high, at least it took Nintendo about 2.5 years before it gave up on the Wii-U. Sony pretty much instantly stopped caring about the Vita once it was released, lol. I'll never understand that one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo made it pretty clear with that conference that Zelda U is the last major Wii U game. NX will be the one that gets the next iterations in popular franchises.



That is severely fucked up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo made it pretty clear with that conference that Zelda U is the last major Wii U game. NX will be the one that gets the next iterations in popular franchises.



Something tells me they'll still do the usual 5 years. Which wpuld be the smartest move. So they'll have to pad out those remaining years with something. And just Zelda won't be enough, so I'm curious what we may get for then.

As for NX, let's see what it is first, with everything going on I wouldn't be half surprised it involves ammibo.


----------



## Monna (Jun 19, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Something tells me they'll still do the usual 5 years. Which wpuld be the smartest move. So they'll have to pad out those remaining years with something. And just Zelda won't be enough, so I'm curious what we may get for then.


I want Nintendo to at least put out a Kirby title on Wii U that uses the same engine or whatever as Return to Dreamland and Triple Deluxe.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 19, 2015)

If Nintendo wants to succeed they need to stop releasing this consoles with hardware a generation behind, they can't succeed forever with only their first party games and third party devs won't make special downgraded versions of their games exclusively for them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Jane said:


> I want Nintendo to at least put out a Kirby title on Wii U that uses the same engine or whatever as Return to Dreamland and Triple Deluxe.


I'd like another Punch Out myself.


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> If Nintendo wants to succeed they need to stop releasing this consoles with hardware a generation behind, they can't succeed forever with only their first party games and third party devs won't make special downgraded versions of their games exclusively for them.



Assuming the quality of their first party never drops they really could. Just because Nintendo makes a machine third parties can port to doesn't mean they will. Nintendo won't push them, and the third parties won't push themselves on their platform so in the end a Nintendo machine stays strictly that. It's a nasty cycle.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Something tells me they'll still do the usual 5 years. Which wpuld be the smartest move. So they'll have to pad out those remaining years with something. And just Zelda won't be enough, so I'm curious what we may get for then.
> 
> As for NX, let's see what it is first, with everything going on I wouldn't be half surprised it involves ammibo.



The life cycle of the Wii and GameCube were closer to six years, and it's clear the Wii U won't last that long since that's how this all started - when it was said that a Metroid Prime game would take three years to develop so they would have no reason to put it on the Wii U.

That means they don't expect the Wii U to even last to that point.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

Uncharted 4 looks like a beautiful love story.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

It seems Nintendo is more interested in producing Amiibo than producing *games*.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It seems Nintendo is more interested in producing Amiibo than producing *games*.



2/3 of the world's supply of amiibo has been sold in North America, and everything that isn't Mario or Link is nigh impossible to find. People are clamoring and begging for more stock, and Nintendo would be stupid to not monopolize on the amiibo craze. Give them credit where it's due.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo made it pretty clear with that conference that Zelda U is the last major Wii U game. NX will be the one that gets the next iterations in popular franchises.



That's sad. Not for Nintendo and the fans alone, but for the console itself. It really is a capable system with a good but small library. I still enjoy it more than the PS4 so far. It even had some really innovative games such Splatoon, Wonderful 101, and the upcoming Mario Maker. And it still has Xenoblade, Starfox, and Zelda to offer. That's not counting overlooked gems like Bayonetta 1+2. 

Really sad how everyone will remember the system as a failure that Nintendo killed after only 3-4 years into the market.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> 2/3 of the world's supply of amiibo has been sold in North America, and everything that isn't Mario or Link is nigh impossible to find. People are clamoring and begging for more stock, and Nintendo would be stupid to not monopolize on the amiibo craze. Give them credit where it's due.



>Implying Nintendo couldn't do *both*

The fact is they gave up on video games just to sell dolls. They went back on the one thing they always were.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> The life cycle of the Wii and GameCube were closer to six years, and it's clear the Wii U won't last that long since that's how this all started - when it was said that a Metroid Prime game would take three years to develop so they would have no reason to put it on the Wii U.
> 
> That means they don't expect the Wii U to even last to that point.


Last I checked the gamecube wasn't doing too well either. And it still lasted as you said 5-6 years. At the current moment no reason to suspect anything different and if NX is a console it'll be out by the end of the WiiU's 5th year and beginning of its 6th possibly.


Krorypheus said:


> >Implying Nintendo couldn't do *both*
> 
> The fact is they gave up on video games just to sell dolls. They went back on the one thing they always were.



They've actual been a pretty versitile company. Reggie wasn't lying, Nintendo has done things before making games. And possibly will after that.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> 2/3 of the world's supply of amiibo has been sold in North America, and everything that isn't Mario or Link is nigh impossible to find. People are clamoring and begging for more stock, and Nintendo would be stupid to not monopolize on the amiibo craze. Give them credit where it's due.


I think we can be glad the Wii U didn't sell 100 Million units, or else we would have wars over amiibos D:


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> I think we can be glad the Wii U didn't sell 100 Million units, or else we would have wars over amiibos D:



Putin v Obama for amiibos? Fuck it. I'd watch.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Last I checked the gamecube wasn't doing too well either. And it still lasted as you said 5-6 years. At the current moment no reason to suspect anything different and if NX is a console it'll be out by the end of the WiiU's 5th year and beginning of its 6th possibly.



The GameCube isn't the company's current console, and it was still having games developed for it up to its "death." But at only a year and a half in, they refuse to commit to a game that will be finished by the time the console is in the middle of its fourth year out? This is pretty simple math here that people seem to be greatly ignoring.

And it's hilarious that thanks to peoples' obsession with these dolls that they are willing to excuse Nintendo fucking over their _gaming fans_ and simply shrugging their shoulders and saying, "Hey, you could always go buy our dolls!"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Implying Nintendo couldn't do *both*
> 
> The fact is they gave up on video games just to sell dolls. They went back on the one thing they always were.



You mean they gave up on the under-performing WiiU because it's not going to sell well no matter how many great games they make for it. Tomorrow they could announce Super Mario Galaxy 3, Metroid Prime 4, F-Zero U, Pikmin 4, Animal Crossing U and Paper Mario U and spend the next month bombarding the news and social media about it and then release one of them every two weeks for the rest of the year, and the WiiU still wouldn't get above 10 million units sold. 

They're cutting their losses, and I wouldn't be surprised if Zelda U released in Summer 2016 is their last major WiiU game since they're probably going to spend most of E3 2016 talking about the NX, which will of course be released in Holiday 2016.

Of course, this fucking sucks for everyone that owns a WiiU and was waiting for more (I played my fair share so I'm less pissed off), but they're not cutting the WiiU to make more "dolls". They're cutting the WiiU because it's a shitty, under-performing console.

At least the 3DS is still chugging along nicely.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> The GameCube isn't the company's current console, and it was still having games developed for it up to its "death." But at only a year and a half in, they refuse to commit to a game that will be finished by the time the console is in the middle of its fourth year out? This is pretty simple math here that people seem to be greatly ignoring.
> 
> And it's hilarious that thanks to peoples' obsession with these dolls that they are willing to excuse Nintendo fucking over their _gaming fans_ and simply shrugging their shoulders and saying, "Hey, you could always go buy our dolls!"



This is implying they still wouldn't be developing games for it when in truth it's the same thing that happens with every nintendo console. Once all their hard hitters are out then that's it, they're are no more of them. They've always been consistent on this. The last of those hitters is Zelda after of which we'll continue to see games from them but probably none of the big ones. Which I recall was what miyamoto was working on and demonstrated last year. All those small games. It'd be foolish to swap consoles midway like this because all it does is isolate them, again, and then they'll be back where they started, worse even, as guess who'll be the priciest. Them. Nah. They'll brave the 5-6 year cycle as usual and move on. At least I hope so. Because it'd be stupid to swap now.

When the fuck did I give them a pass over the amiibos. I thought those happy meal toys would flop and personally don't see the appeal.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2015)

All of us could probably just say "Fuck Nintendo" and nod our heads in agreement and call it a day.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> You mean they gave up on the under-performing WiiU because it's not going to sell well no matter how many great games they make for it. Tomorrow they could announce Super Mario Galaxy 3, Metroid Prime 4, F-Zero U, Pikmin 4, Animal Crossing U and Paper Mario U and spend the next month bombarding the news and social media about it and then release one of them every two weeks for the rest of the year, and the WiiU still wouldn't get above 10 million units sold.
> 
> They're cutting their losses, and I wouldn't be surprised if Zelda U released in Summer 2016 is their last major WiiU game since they're probably going to spend most of E3 2016 talking about the NX, which will of course be released in Holiday 2016.
> 
> ...



Ever consider that the WiiU isn't selling because there *aren't* as many games worth it, like half of what you mentioned?  It's plain and simple, it's not selling because Nintendo isn't supporting it as they should be.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2015)

It is just a shit console and they're going to make the same mistake again. They released their console early, as a result it was weaker than their competitors product by far; what are they going to do now? Release their next console early. 

They should look to release their next console in 2018. At this point in time, they're better of sticking with the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Ever consider that the WiiU isn't selling because there *aren't* as many games worth it, like half of what you mentioned?  It's plain and simple, it's not selling because Nintendo isn't supporting it as they should be.



Most of Nintendo's most popular franchises, except for a new Zelda, have already had an iteration on the WiiU. If 3D World, Mario Kart, Smash Bros., Mario Party, Kirby, Donkey Kong, Wind Waker HD, Hyrule Warriors, Bayonetta 1+2, and more didn't already save the WiiU, Metroid, one of Nintendo's lowest selling franchises, definitely isn't gonna save it. Nintendo has already fired their main artillery and it didn't do shit.

Nintendo doesn't wanna support it because everyone that even slightly considered buying a WiiU already bought it for Mario, Mario Kart and Smash Bros. a long time ago. I will be genuinely surprised if the WiiU makes it to 15 million worldwide sales.



Gunners said:


> It is just a shit console and they're going to make the same mistake again. They released their console early, as a result it was weaker than their competitors product by far; what are they going to do now? Release their next console early.
> 
> They should look to release their next console in 2018. At this point in time, they're better of sticking with the Wii U.



The problem with that is that third parties are going to ignore them more and more if they do that. Unlike the Wii, the WiiU's gimmick won't last them another 3 years. Most people that want a WiiU already own one.

Nintendo either needs to compete head on against Playstation and Xbox or they need to find a new fresh and inventive gimmick to fuel their next console.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 19, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I will be genuinely surprised if the WiiU makes it to 15 million worldwide sales.



What are the sales at now? Cuz if this new Zelda isn't gonna be on the NX as well (a la TP), then it should give it a nice little boost in sales.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 19, 2015)

LMJ said:


> What are the sales at now? Cuz if this new Zelda isn't gonna be on the NX as well (a la TP), then it should give it a nice little boost in sales.



A little over 10 million worldwide  I think


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> The problem with that is that third parties are going to ignore them more and more if they do that. Unlike the Wii, the WiiU's gimmick won't last them another 3 years. Most people that want a WiiU already own one.
> 
> Nintendo either needs to compete head on against Playstation and Xbox or they need to find a new fresh and inventive gimmick to fuel their next console.



If I say to you McDonalds, Burger King and KFC what do you think? Nintendo need to focus on selling chicken so to speak; producing a new console will not get them the third party support nor will it attract the customer's looking for third party games. What will help them is remembering their niche and maximising it. 

At this point in time trying to compete directly with Sony and Microsoft is just stupid. Gaming is not like the 80s to mid 00s where the community was not a large part of certain titles. As things stand, Sony and Microsoft will have the edge because it is no longer enough for the competitor to have the same titles, individuals need to know their friends will have said title on a particular console. Their success would be dependant on one of the two seriously dropping the ball (the opportunity presented itself a couple of years ago but they struck too soon).


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

The fact is though that people that did buy the Wii U might not buy the NX _because_ of them getting fucked over by Nintendo. It's not the third party that these customers are worried about - it's the first party that isn't being supported, series like Metroid.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If I say to you McDonalds, Burger King and KFC what do you think? Nintendo need to focus on selling chicken so to speak; producing a new console will not get them the third party support nor will it attract the customer's looking for third party games. What will help them is remembering their niche and maximising it.
> 
> At this point in time trying to compete directly with Sony and Microsoft is just stupid. Gaming is not like the 80s to mid 00s where the community was not a large part of certain titles. As things stand, Sony and Microsoft will have the edge because it is no longer enough for the competitor to have the same titles, individuals need to know their friends will have said title on a particular console. Their success would be dependant on one of the two seriously dropping the ball (the opportunity presented itself a couple of years ago but they struck too soon).



Bingo. That is precisely the reason why they  should just brave the storm. They have the funds for it. To switch now will be a horrid mistake and repeat of the current problems.

People believe that nintendo making a more powerful will magically garner third party. It will not. Nintendo is a niche system. The third parties realize this. They are not going to waste their time porting to a system no matter how similar in architecture for a base that won't buy their games. They won't push themselves on it, and neither will Nintendo. So there would be no port regardless. At this point in time, nintendo should and will hopefully brave the storm. Because it makes no financial sense to switch mid cycle. For reasons everyone has already stated. And I'm pretty sure they realize this.

@Krory

Metroid skipped a generation with the 64 and while it may be too soon to call it may skip one here too. It sucks for those loyal to the franchise but it is what it is. Just as star fox was skipped for the wii. This is nothing new.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

Zelda: Triforce Heroes can't be played with two players - only solo, or three players.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Zelda: Triforce Heroes can't be played with two players - only solo, or three players.


jesus christ, it's crystal chronicles all over again.


----------



## sworder (Jun 19, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Bingo. That is precisely the reason why they  should just brave the storm. They have the funds for it. To switch now will be a horrid mistake and repeat of the current problems.
> 
> People believe that nintendo making a more powerful will magically garner third party. It will not. Nintendo is a niche system. The third parties realize this. They are not going to waste their time porting to a system no matter how similar in architecture for a base that won't buy their games. They won't push themselves on it, and neither will Nintendo. So there would be no port regardless. At this point in time, nintendo should and will hopefully brave the storm. Because it makes no financial sense to switch mid cycle. For reasons everyone has already stated. And I'm pretty sure they realize this.
> 
> ...



Porting games is cheap if the architecture is similar. When Alan Wake was ported to PC, devs made up the difference in 48 hours. Devs would literally have no reason to not port to Nintendo's console because they WILL be making money

Nintendo needs to get their head out of their ass and match what Sony and Microsoft are doing specs wise. If not, they will continue to fail.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2015)

Honestly if I were Nintendo I would pull out of the console market and focus on the handheld.  DS is king and right now Sony have all but pulled the plug on the Vita.  But seriously Nintendo need to stop trying to push themselves on the console market, become a 3rd party publisher/developer and focus on the handheld market if they wish to make hardware.


----------



## Simon (Jun 20, 2015)

Next E3 will be big for Nintendo, can feel it in my dry bones.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been looking forward to Nintendo's demise patiently for years. Not because I hate them, but because I love what they used to be, and the best hope for their flagship franchises to continue to reach a large audience and be a part of quality games is for the company to fail spectacularly and either become software-only, like Sega did, or to be bought out by someone who can breathe new life into them.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 20, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly if I were Nintendo I would pull out of the console market and focus on the handheld.  DS is king and right now Sony have all but pulled the plug on the Vita.  But seriously Nintendo need to stop trying to push themselves on the console market, become a 3rd party publisher/developer and focus on the handheld market if they wish to make hardware.



There are a shit ton of games coming on the vita though, none were covered because they don't appeal to the mainstream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly if I were Nintendo I would pull out of the console market and focus on the handheld.  DS is king and right now Sony have all but pulled the plug on the Vita.  But seriously Nintendo need to stop trying to push themselves on the console market, become a 3rd party publisher/developer and focus on the handheld market if they wish to make hardware.



The mere thought of Nintendo going third party sends shivers down my spine. amiibos and shitting on Metroid aside, Nintendo usually offers meaty games with solid gameplay full of on-disc content. They also focus on game innovation. For every  main series Mario there's a Pikmin, for every Smash there's a Splatoon, for every Wii there's a solid handheld, etc...

I'd hate to lose all of that for photo-realistic Season Pass Zelda or budget DLC Mario title glitched to the core because the company needs that big annual holiday title. 



Pilaf said:


> I've been looking forward to Nintendo's demise patiently for years. Not because I hate them, but because I love what they used to be, and the best hope for their flagship franchises to continue to reach a large audience and be a part of quality games is for the company to fail spectacularly and either become software-only, like Sega did, or to be bought out by someone who can breathe new life into them.



How will Nintendo's "demise" result in them becoming software-only? And SEGA is literally the worst example ever.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

Itt: khris thinks literally every third party is Activision


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 20, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> I've been looking forward to Nintendo's demise patiently for years. Not because I hate them, but because I love what they used to be, and the best hope for their flagship franchises to continue to reach a large audience and be a part of quality games is for the company to fail spectacularly and either become software-only,* like Sega did*, or to be bought out by someone who can breathe new life into them.




If you like a company, you don't want them to become anything like Sega.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 20, 2015)

Ultear said:


> There are a shit ton of games coming on the vita though, none were covered because they don't appeal to the mainstream



I have a vita and I love it. However, most of the games from the vita are ports from next-gen consoles. Also, japanese games. Which is the appeal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Itt: khris thinks literally every third party is Activision



And Capcom, EA, Ubisoft, WB, etc.. 


And lol Pilaf even said SEGA. Fucking SEGA of all devs and publishers.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

So who do you guys think won E3? As much as I don't like Microsoft, I think they took this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2015)

Fanboy answer: Sony.

General gamer answer: Gamers won.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, 

Why do you think Sony won though? Like if FF7 was an exclusive..hell even if it was added to PC, I would say Sony won. But it's obvious MIcrosoft will be grabbing that as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2015)

If we judge E3 by exclusives, Nintendo won. And we all know Nintendo didn't win.

Microsoft could have had a chance to win if they showed more triple A exclusives that we know little about, that was their biggest weakness. Not a lot of new stuff to show besides expected sequels. In that aspect I'd rank Square Enix over Microsoft since they announced a bunch of new shit.

Man, E3-wise, Bethesda and Square Enix are so much better than current Konami, it's not even funny.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

Even Ubi and Nintendo are better than current Konami.

As to who won, I can't say. Bethesda, Microsoft, and Square killed it. I still feel EA did well as Mirror's Edge is easily in my top 3 games of show.

I admit bias because I still think TLG isn't going to be what everyone expects. I like Gears so GoW4 and Ultimate called to me (and Ultimate coming to PC!). I'm not fanboying over Fallout 4 yet and not sold yet on Doom but I concede their legitimacy, but also Dishonored 2's simple cinematic trailer stole my heart.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd like to say that gamers won. Lots of good, varied stuff shown off this year. There's lots of stuff for fans of every genre. 

From a fanboy perspective, Bethesda won for showing me 34 minutes of Fallout 4.

From a console wars perspective, Sony won.

From an exclusives perspective, Nintendo won.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2015)

Exclusives perspective doesn't work with nintendo because they aren't getting the other games on the other consoles.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 20, 2015)

Only exclusives Nintendo have are the ones they've had forever.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

Which has worked for them thus far.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I'd like to say that gamers won..



Fuck that.

I want to see where my $400 went for this PS4. I want to see exclusives that blow Microsoft out the water. Screw the other side, I want to win the war.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

Flow said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> I want to see where my $400 went for this PS4. I want to see exclusives that blow Microsoft out the water. Screw the other side, I want to win the war.



I hope you're just trolling and not converting back to your idiotic Espionage persona.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

I was _sort of_ being sarcastic.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Which has worked for them thus far.



Which they barely bring about.

How many years has it been since F-Zero I wonder.

Metroid is apparently missing the console.

Mario and Zelda are there only sought after franchises.

And they'll make 10 mario games before anybody else gets love.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

I ain't saying it's right, it's ridiculous that Metroid is getting fucked again *and* that they're killing the Wii U in only half the time of their usual console cycles.

But the sad fact is people still clamor for Mario and Zelda, so... to say that Nintendo's exclusives "don't count" is pretty dumb.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2015)

Wii U can't be saved.
One or two games won't bring that console back from the dead.

If Nintendo brings out a new console well before the new games really hit their stride maybe they'll stand a chance if the third party actually care about it at this point.

Riding out the console as it gets even more and more irrelevant is still going to make them lose fans 

Either way they aren't in a good position.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Exclusives perspective doesn't work with nintendo because they aren't getting the other games on the other consoles.



Except it does work with Nintendo, because they consistently have the largest number of exclusive games on their consoles... almost 100% of the games they show are unavailable on their competitors' consoles.

So, yes, from an exclusives perspective, Nintendo won.



Sauce said:


> Only exclusives Nintendo have are the ones they've had forever.



And? Even then, most of their franchises have hugely successful spin-off games, so most of Nintendo's franchises have broken ground in 3 or more genres. 

You seem to be the kind of person that begs Nintendo for a new IP, but then when they make it you don't buy it and then you whine about how everyone only buys "Mario and Zelda."

If you want new IPs/exclusives, there's Splatoon, The Wonderful 101, Bayonetta 2, Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, and the myriad of other "Nindie" titles on the eShop. They also revived "real" Donkey Kong on the Wii and continued with it on the WiiU, and they're making what looks like the first good Star Fox game in the last 10 years. Let's not forget they finally made Pikmin-fucking-3 on the WiiU. Then we've also got Fatal Frame V, Devil's Third, Xenoblade Chronicles X, and what looks to be the first great Yoshi game (Yoshi's Woolly World) since the original Yoshi's Island. And that's just the WiiU. The 3DS has even more.

Even if we just completely disregard everything I've just said, why does it even matter if Nintendo's exclusives are the ones they've had forever? It works for them and people still seem to love their games. Nintendo still has some of the best quality control in the gaming industry.



Krorypheus said:


> I ain't saying it's right, it's ridiculous that Metroid is getting fucked again *and* that they're killing the Wii U in only half the time of their usual console cycles.
> 
> But the sad fact is people still clamor for Mario and Zelda, so... to say that Nintendo's exclusives "don't count" is pretty dumb.



And I agree with this too. People should definitely bash Nintendo where it's due. Please do. The only people that are worse off than Metroid fans are F-Zero fans. 

But don't bash Nintendo for dumb shit like "they make too much Mario and Zelda." They make it because people buy it, and they'd be stupid not to do so just because some people on an internet forum want them to do something else. They've somehow kept the plumber from getting stale for 30 years. Their software isn't their current predicament, it's their hardware.

(btw Krory, this isn't aimed at you, just a general post. )


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

SPOILER: Nintendo's consoles have always been saved by only one or two games.

And we come out of E3 and right into Jennie Bharaj's birthday.  Glad to see BasedGamer is still going, and even got to E3!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2015)

Who is Jennie Bharaj?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 20, 2015)

New Metroid Prime: Federation Force news:



This might not appease the ultra hardcore fans who continue to complain about the game, but I feel that this proves that the initial fan over-reactions were just that - an over-reaction from the more vocal part of the fanbase.  

That's always been the case with many a fandom, to my experience - the hardcore fans will always flame something "different" to death just based on trailers without ever actually playing the games.  It was the same deal with "DMC: Devil May Cry", because the hardcore Devil May Cry despised that game because it was a "different" Devil May Cry than the one they were fans of.

I'm not going to judge it until I have actually played the game.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2015)

And here come the apologists 

comparing it to and defending that dmc game invalidates your whole post


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> This might not appease the ultra hardcore fans who continue to complain about the game, but I feel that this proves that the initial fan over-reactions were just that - an over-reaction from the more vocal part of the fanbase.


The article wasn't needed to prove that.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 20, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> The article wasn't needed to prove that.



Doesn't hurt to try.  

I like it whenever a universe is expanded, be it in literature or in video games, so seeing a video game focusing on the Federation troopers and what they do in the Metroid universe is something that I am interested in.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Who is Jennie Bharaj?



YouTube gamer who was one of the handful of people who went on to form the new not-shit gaming website (which is still in beta), BasedGamer.com.




Catalyst75 said:


> New Metroid Prime: Federation Force news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail to see what this actually proves other than Nintendo actually wasted a _decade_ on this crap.

And yet three years is too much for a _real_ Metroid Prime game. 

And wow, ONE WHOLE MISSION INVOLVING METROIDS?!

Thank you, Nintendo, you're so generous! 

Thank you, Nintendo, you're so generous!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

